# June 2006 Mamas - Chatting Away in February!



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi June 2006 Mamas, and Happy February! Welcome to our regulars and to any newbies - we are a group of mamas who were due in and/or delivered in and around last June, and we welcome you to join the fun! Last month we managed to get to 83 pages and 1642 posts, so watch out, we like to chat about everything and nothing in particular, and we're addictive!







:

So, back when we were a DDC, for a while we used to propose a question to get conversation started in each new thread. (Not that we have any trouble starting conversations, but...it's some fun fluff







) So here goes: We all know our babies are the cutest in the world, but now that our babies are really coming into their own personalities and getting around a bit, if you had to pick just one thing your Junebug does or one thing about him or her that is the cutest ever, what would it be?


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

I'll answer my own question - for Andrew it's gotta be his giggle-snort. He has the most hilarious giggle ever. Whether it's laughing at his sisters or when I tickle him while changing his diaper - his giggle is absolutely adorable and infectious! I defy anyone not to crack up hearing him laugh. Now if only I could figure out how to record it and get it on You Tube or something!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Marlow has started to "talk" back to us. I love it! or if you pause in the middle of a song she will "sing" her part. yay! I love my baby!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Samantha makes an "old man" face which is entirely irresistible. I will try and get a picture of it. She sucks in her top lip as hard as she can and scrunches up her nose. We laugh every single time.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

I LOVE the way Jonah just has this deep belly laugh when he is looking/playing with his brother. You can totally see his love/appreciation for him shining in his eyes. It is AWESOME.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Check this out...


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Check this out...

that doggie just loves Sam!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
that doggie just loves Sam!

they're best friends! that and Kahlua was jealous that she wasn't being played with.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
they're best friends! that and Kahlua was jealous that she wasn't being played with.









I say get a saddle and put Sam on her.


----------



## tsume (Jun 4, 2005)

Squee! love the dog! Your baby girl has such squishable loveable cheeks!

cutest thing? The way Penelope smiles with her whole body. She's totally present and aware and there are no doubts about her feelings.

Anout Gentle Discipline - I think this has gotten a bad rap because of the way the term is misused. Parents who do NOTHING will say they practice GD when the truth is they just let their young people run wild. That's not GD.

We practice GD and make a lot of mistakes, but that's okay because we are human. Our young ones know we are doing our best and learning as we go. Sure, I don't like the (what I perceive to be) mistakes, but I'm learning.

Penelope has some stinky toejam. pew!


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

William has this smile that just takes over his whole face...his eyes, his lips, his nose, they all participate...


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Check this out...

Cute!! Sibling interaction is always so wonderful to watch.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

I went to LLL with this morning. I learned how to do a back carry with a wrap. Now I want one of theese,

http://www.babywearingmama.com/catal...6category%3D36


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tsume* 

Penelope has some stinky toejam. pew!


















And obviously, I totally agree with you about GD.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Check this out...

So cuuuuute!

Cutest thing about K? The way her brother is the ONLY person still who can make her belly laugh. DH and I get laughs, but DS gets her in hysterics. She adores him.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
I went to LLL with this morning. I learned how to do a back carry with a wrap. Now I want one of theese,

http://www.babywearingmama.com/catal...6category%3D36

Me! you went with me! We are going to p0wn at the back carry now. That's a great pattern, me like. Harper has some legwarmers that almost match!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 









HI Korin!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Me! you went with me! We are going to p0wn at the back carry now. That's a great pattern, me like. Harper has some legwarmers that almost match!

I ment to put you I have hands that want to type too!







Man I realy want one now see what you started!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Gotta go she's on the floor trying to nurse off the coffee table leg,I'm pretty sure varnish has no nutrional value.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
I ment to put you I have hands that want to type too!







Man I realy want one now see what you started!









Ha, I know, I need to sell my OTSBH and my Babyhawk and a Zolowear ring sling if I get one. I think if I have a Beco and a good wrap, I will never need another carrier. I wonder what the diff is in the Storch and this woven Ellaroo? It's like half the price: http://www.babywearingmama.com/catal...Fcategory%3D41
Comes in multiple lengths. Anyone know?


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I say get a saddle and put Sam on her.

Too bad she can't sit up.







we've got an adorable rocking elephant (ellory the elephant for those of you who are Pottery Barn Kids fans







) that I REALLY want her to play on!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tsume* 
Squee! love the dog! Your baby girl has such squishable loveable cheeks!

Thank you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Cute!! Sibling interaction is always so wonderful to watch.

I love that Victoria has finally realized that Samantha is fun to play with. It's only been in the last couple of weeks that she's wanted to interact with the baby, so it's awesome. Sam just lights up when she sees her sisters. It's so cool.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
I went to LLL with this morning. I learned how to do a back carry with a wrap. Now I want one of theese,

http://www.babywearingmama.com/catal...6category%3D36

That is so beautiful! I love that fabric!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Check this out...

I wanta play ! poor dog.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I say get a saddle and put Sam on her.









giddy up! I still want swedish fish.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

I may try to find fabric close to it and then I can have several.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

I wanted to add to the GD discussion that some people who don't discipline aren't necessarily "letting their kids run wild." Some, like me, practice consensual living. It's a philosophy based on the same type of respect that GD is based on, and I guess if she wanted to, my dd would be running wild, but she happens to be quite reasonable.








:

Cute things...Talula screeches to get her Daddy's attention, and then looks away when he pays attention. She also hams it up for the camera these days.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

:

I love how Elijah always crawls around with something in his mouth. Whether it's his sock, teething ring, string to his pull-toy, whatever. It's hilarious. And I love how he loves the song Moonriver. When we play it he stops whatever it is that he's doing and just listens. And usually falls asleep to it everytime.

On GD. Definitely trying to practice that here. Heather, lmk when that group is up and running.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Whenever dh falls off his unicycle, Bastian claps. And Qualia runs over to give the unicycle a kiss.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
I wanted to add to the GD discussion that some people who don't discipline aren't necessarily "letting their kids run wild." Some, like me, practice consensual living. It's a philosophy based on the same type of respect that GD is based on, and I guess if she wanted to, my dd would be running wild, but she happens to be quite reasonable.

Granted, I don't know you personally, but I think there's still a difference between what you do and what the people who let their children run wild are doing. You engage your children and model/teach them how to interact, and they see from you how people expect them to behave. You may not be disciplining, but you are teaching. The people I see whose kids run wild have no interest at all in anything their children do. Their children do run wild, wherever/whatever/whenever they want, with not even the slightest hint of interaction with their parents.

Quote:

I HAVE A FULL TERM BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hooray Sarah!!!! I'm so happy for you!

We _still_ don't have a tooth.







I was hoping to see one when I woke up this morning, but no luck. even crankier today too. Poor baby.

My favorite thing. The absolute glee that she greets everything with. She's so happy about life and the people and things in it. It's amazing. I wish I could be like that.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 









I wanted to add to the GD discussion that some people who don't discipline aren't necessarily "letting their kids run wild." Some, like me, practice consensual living. It's a philosophy based on the same type of respect that GD is based on, and I guess if she wanted to, my dd would be running wild, but she happens to be quite reasonable.

.

What would you do if you had a child that was not reasonable? A child that for whatever reason does not set limits for himself? My oldest has no self-discipline. I have always let him make choices, decisions, etc. He almost never makes a good one. He is the kid that if let to his own devices will eat everything in sight until he pukes, stay up until he has a massive headache, and play video games all day.

I believe, in theory, that children should be able to make many choices in their life on their own, but what to do about this type of child?


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey mamas...I'm getting ready to put together my NEW! EXCITING! WEBSITE! and want to put together a list of articles/essays to write about chiro/craniosacral with mamas, babies, etc... Anything you'd want to see? any ideas?


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
What would you do if you had a child that was not reasonable? A child that for whatever reason does not set limits for himself? My oldest has no self-discipline. I have always let him make choices, decisions, etc. He almost never makes a good one. He is the kid that if let to his own devices will eat everything in sight until he pukes, stay up until he has a massive headache, and play video games all day.

I believe, in theory, that children should be able to make many choices in their life on their own, but what to do about this type of child?

I'm not Candice obviously, but I'll give this a shot, as I think I have a reasonable understanding of what CL is (and isn't).

As far as I understand from what I've read on the GD board, consensual living is living cooperatively with your child so that *mutually agreeable* solutions are reached when there is a difference encountered. I believe that families that live this way do believe that their children are able to reach rational decisions if given the proper information, options, etc. about a situation, AND the opportunity to potentially experience the various "consequences" of different choices (like being exhausted for school after staying up too late, a stomachache after eating too much junk, etc. - though I'm sure they would draw the line at choices that would result in serious injury or harm to the child or someone else - you know, being considerate of self and others - then again, they believe that children are rational and won't usually choose to do things that would seriously harm themselves or others).

Soooo, it wouldn't be that you just let your son eat everything in sight until he puked, you'd have ongoing discussions about what he wanted, vs. what you wanted, and find a way that both of you would be happy with the result. Maybe it would be that you find a healthier food and let him eat as much of that as he wants; he might learn a lesson about stomachaches if he has too much and learn why it's not a good idea. Or any number of combinations of what might be agreeable to both of you - that's the key - the solution is agreeable to the child AND the parent. So it's not letting your child do whatever they want, because that's not always agreeable to the parent.

Please, Candice, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I'm not Candice obviously, but I'll give this a shot, as I think I have a reasonable understanding of what CL is (and isn't).

As far as I understand from what I've read on the GD board, consensual living is living cooperatively with your child so that *mutually agreeable* solutions are reached when there is a difference encountered. I believe that families that live this way do believe that their children are able to reach rational decisions if given the proper information, options, etc. about a situation, AND the opportunity to potentially experience the various "consequences" of different choices (like being exhausted for school after staying up too late, a stomachache after eating too much junk, etc. - though I'm sure they would draw the line at choices that would result in serious injury or harm to the child or someone else - you know, being considerate of self and others - then again, they believe that children are rational and won't usually choose to do things that would seriously harm themselves or others).

Soooo, it wouldn't be that you just let your son eat everything in sight until he puked, you'd have ongoing discussions about what he wanted, vs. what you wanted, and find a way that both of you would be happy with the result. Maybe it would be that you find a healthier food and let him eat as much of that as he wants; he might learn a lesson about stomachaches if he has too much and learn why it's not a good idea. Or any number of combinations of what might be agreeable to both of you - that's the key - the solution is agreeable to the child AND the parent. So it's not letting your child do whatever they want, because that's not always agreeable to the parent.

Please, Candice, correct me if I'm wrong.









Makes sense, and that is what I try to do to a point. We have family input sessions on rules and expectations, my kids write up their own school goals, chore assignments. We talk about healthy living and why we eat the things we do or not eat the things we don't...

I am just having a really difficult time with my oldest. He makes the same terrible choices over and over again..my husband finally put his foot down and grounded him. No TV, video games, computor on school nights...We make his lunches each day (he was taking bags of cookies, no matter what we talked about).

My five year old, now she is obsessed with making "good" choices. GO figure.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 







:

I love how Elijah always crawls around with something in his mouth. Whether it's his sock, teething ring, string to his pull-toy, whatever. It's hilarious. And I love how he loves the song Moonriver. When we play it he stops whatever it is that he's doing and just listens. And usually falls asleep to it everytime.

On GD. Definitely trying to practice that here. Heather, lmk when that group is up and running.









Moonriver! That is what my BIL sings to Marlow! He and my sis come over every Friday night and every Friday night he sings to her....my huckleberry friend!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Hey ladies - we're set up for the GD group. So if you didn't already get a PM from me, and you're interested, PM me and I'll send you the info.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Hey ladies - we're set up for the GD group. So if you didn't already get a PM from me, and you're interested, PM me and I'll send you the info.









I can't PM you...won't let me click on you.

Have to learn that...and how to multi-qoute.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
I can't PM you...won't let me click on you.

Have to learn that...and how to multi-qoute.

You know, that happens to me sometimes, too....wonder why. OK, I'll PM you the link.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Moonriver! That is what my BIL sings to Marlow! He and my sis come over every Friday night and every Friday night he sings to her....my huckleberry friend!

Oh dream maker, you heart breaker, wherever you're goin, I'm goin your way







Click on my name in my sig and turn up your speakers







: It's one of my all time fav songs.

Marley always giggles at the "my huckleberry friend" part. It's funny. I call her my Marley Moon since I have Elijah River.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Hey ladies - we're set up for the GD group. So if you didn't already get a PM from me, and you're interested, PM me and I'll send you the info.









Got it.







And put in my request.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Hello. Just subbing for February that is all..


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Hey mamas...I'm getting ready to put together my NEW! EXCITING! WEBSITE! and want to put together a list of articles/essays to write about chiro/craniosacral with mamas, babies, etc... Anything you'd want to see? any ideas?

Okay, I know nothing about chiro except that it works.







But I read on here somewhere that if you hang a baby upside down by her ankles, she'll adjust her own back. Is that true? Could you elaborate on that if it is?


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
Whenever dh falls off his unicycle, Bastian claps. And Qualia runs over to give the unicycle a kiss.



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
Hello. Just subbing for February that is all..









Hi Heidi!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Hey mamas...I'm getting ready to put together my NEW! EXCITING! WEBSITE! and want to put together a list of articles/essays to write about chiro/craniosacral with mamas, babies, etc... Anything you'd want to see? any ideas?


Ok so I did craniosacral with this pregnancy and the woman was quite freaky she told my it was a girl before we knew it was a girl. She kept insisting on some type of deep trauma I had. She wouldnt let it go,She scared the bajeezus out of me I wont go back. I Have had no life shattering traumas.


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi again, all!

The cutest thing about Anna lately... well, besides her adorable smile, it's when she wakes up early in the morning, before everyone else, and lies in bed (next to me) quietly whispering: "Ba. Ba. Ba ba ba. Ma. Ma. Ma mam amam. Da ba. Da a da da." Then she gets a little louder: BA BA. da da. BA BA BA BA!! It is seriously the sweetest, funniest thing I've ever heard. It's like she's practicing.

She crawls super fast now, almost pulled up to standing today, and still only has her two bottom teeth. But she's been CWABBY (as my 2 yo says) for several days, so I wonder if she's getting her top teeth...

Sarah -- that video of Samantha is so sweeeet!









And I love that Storch wrap that was posted... beautiful, just beautiful. I think the only difference from the woven Ellaroo is the fabric, from what I can tell. The fabric looks luscious!

Kessa -- I have this funny vision in my head now of holding DD by the ankles while she adjusts her back.









Here's some photos!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AugustineM* 
The cutest thing about Anna lately... well, besides her adorable smile, it's when she wakes up early in the morning, before everyone else, and lies in bed (next to me) quietly whispering: "Ba. Ba. Ba ba ba. Ma. Ma. Ma mam amam. Da ba. Da a da da." Then she gets a little louder: BA BA. da da. BA BA BA BA!! It is seriously the sweetest, funniest thing I've ever heard. It's like she's practicing.

She crawls super fast now, almost pulled up to standing today, and still only has her two bottom teeth. But she's been CWABBY (as my 2 yo says) for several days, so I wonder if she's getting her top teeth...

Sarah -- that video of Samantha is so sweeeet!









And I love that Storch wrap that was posted... beautiful, just beautiful. I think the only difference from the woven Ellaroo is the fabric, from what I can tell. The fabric looks luscious!

Kessa -- I have this funny vision in my head now of holding DD by the ankles while she adjusts her back.









Here's some photos!

what a beautiful family!

Sam does the babbling in the morning too. it's the best! or she'll wake up and play with her stuffed mouse for a while before she yells for us.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AugustineM* 







Hi again, all!

The cutest thing about Anna lately... well, besides her adorable smile, it's when she wakes up early in the morning, before everyone else, and lies in bed (next to me) quietly whispering: "Ba. Ba. Ba ba ba. Ma. Ma. Ma mam amam. Da ba. Da a da da." Then she gets a little louder: BA BA. da da. BA BA BA BA!! It is seriously the sweetest, funniest thing I've ever heard. It's like she's practicing.

She crawls super fast now, almost pulled up to standing today, and still only has her two bottom teeth. But she's been CWABBY (as my 2 yo says) for several days, so I wonder if she's getting her top teeth...

Sarah -- that video of Samantha is so sweeeet!









And I love that Storch wrap that was posted... beautiful, just beautiful. I think the only difference from the woven Ellaroo is the fabric, from what I can tell. The fabric looks luscious!

Kessa -- I have this funny vision in my head now of holding DD by the ankles while she adjusts her back.









Here's some photos!

Hey Ashley! Were those underwear in that picture for Thor? Jackson is just now wanting to go on the potty...


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AugustineM* 
:

Here's some photos!

What a couple of cuties! and Marlow has that same paci as Thor in the sink!

Lee and I met up with a couple of MDC buddies for some one on one back carry lessons. I got photos of our friend carrying 2 babies at once (front and back) that I'll post if she gives me her ok.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Cute pics everyone.

What's up with babes getting all tired, about to fall asleep, and then just wake up with full energy??







: Elijah has been doing this for a couple of nights now. I don't get it. I think it's that top tooth trying to make its way through. Man it sucks. But it could be worse. At least he's happy tonight.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Ha, I know, I need to sell my OTSBH and my Babyhawk and a Zolowear ring sling if I get one. I think if I have a Beco and a good wrap, I will never need another carrier. I wonder what the diff is in the Storch and this woven Ellaroo? It's like half the price: http://www.babywearingmama.com/catal...Fcategory%3D41
Comes in multiple lengths. Anyone know?

I would ask at the babywearer.com - those mamas know their stuff. Everyone raves about the germans (didy and storch) but I've used an ellaroo and I liked it - it's a nice woven, better than a knit like a Moby that will stretch too much as baby gets heavier. Also, there is a TP at the babywearer that you might be able to get a good deal on something used (and sell what you want to sell)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Hey mamas...I'm getting ready to put together my NEW! EXCITING! WEBSITE! and want to put together a list of articles/essays to write about chiro/craniosacral with mamas, babies, etc... Anything you'd want to see? any ideas?

hmmm...i've not used a chiro since college, but definitely something on the benefits of keeping baby in "position" for delivery. i know my best friend has had great results getting posterior and breech babies to engage correctly w/chiro help. i've also heard it helps babies with colic, etc. so something on that.







can't think of much else right now.

hmmm...cutest thing about mikey? the way he gives me those drooly wet open mouth kisses when he's been away from me. he reaches out to me, hugs me and keeps patting me with his hands and gives me sloppy kisses







it!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Ha, I know, I need to sell my OTSBH and my Babyhawk and a Zolowear ring sling if I get one. I think if I have a Beco and a good wrap, I will never need another carrier. I wonder what the diff is in the Storch and this woven Ellaroo? It's like half the price: http://www.babywearingmama.com/catal...Fcategory%3D41
Comes in multiple lengths. Anyone know?

I hear the difference is really in the fabric color and patterns and how long they are.

At the NINO meetings they say pick a fabric you like and go from there.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

this is one of my MDC buddies. She is carrying 2 babies in one really long wrap. Her daughter is the one on her back and hamming it up for my camera phone. 40lbs of baby put together!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Sorry for my short responses, but I'm nak.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Granted, I don't know you personally, but I think there's still a difference between what you do and what the people who let their children run wild are doing. You engage your children and model/teach them how to interact, and they see from you how people expect them to behave. You may not be disciplining, but you are teaching. The people I see whose kids run wild have no interest at all in anything their children do. Their children do run wild, wherever/whatever/whenever they want, with not even the slightest hint of interaction with their parents.

Yes, I think we agree.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
What would you do if you had a child that was not reasonable? A child that for whatever reason does not set limits for himself? My oldest has no self-discipline. I have always let him make choices, decisions, etc. He almost never makes a good one. He is the kid that if let to his own devices will eat everything in sight until he pukes, stay up until he has a massive headache, and play video games all day.

I believe, in theory, that children should be able to make many choices in their life on their own, but what to do about this type of child?

I pretty much give advice and that's it. I don't believe that outside discipline can create self-discipline. I think it does the opposite, actually.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I'm not Candice obviously, but I'll give this a shot, as I think I have a reasonable understanding of what CL is (and isn't).

As far as I understand from what I've read on the GD board, consensual living is living cooperatively with your child so that *mutually agreeable* solutions are reached when there is a difference encountered. I believe that families that live this way do believe that their children are able to reach rational decisions if given the proper information, options, etc. about a situation, AND the opportunity to potentially experience the various "consequences" of different choices (like being exhausted for school after staying up too late, a stomachache after eating too much junk, etc. - though I'm sure they would draw the line at choices that would result in serious injury or harm to the child or someone else - you know, being considerate of self and others - then again, they believe that children are rational and won't usually choose to do things that would seriously harm themselves or others).

Soooo, it wouldn't be that you just let your son eat everything in sight until he puked, you'd have ongoing discussions about what he wanted, vs. what you wanted, and find a way that both of you would be happy with the result. Maybe it would be that you find a healthier food and let him eat as much of that as he wants; he might learn a lesson about stomachaches if he has too much and learn why it's not a good idea. Or any number of combinations of what might be agreeable to both of you - that's the key - the solution is agreeable to the child AND the parent. So it's not letting your child do whatever they want, because that's not always agreeable to the parent.

Please, Candice, correct me if I'm wrong.









You're right, but I don't go to huge lengths to negotiate things. I will stand up for myself if I feel like I'm getting the short end of the stick or like she's trying to take advantage of me. But I go into things believing that she's a good person with good intentions, and that she will grow into the person she is and needs to be without outside discipline. I guess I see her as a person with equal rights and equal responsibilities. I'm not her maid and I'm not her boss. I enjoy her as a person, and I value her thoughts and ideas and contributions to our house. I've lived longer though, so I know more about some things, and my job is to be her guide.


----------



## tsume (Jun 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AugustineM* 
Here's some photos!

love the getting ready for a walk photo --it's gorgeous!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
What's up with babes getting all tired, about to fall asleep, and then just wake up with full energy??







: Elijah has been doing this for a couple of nights now. I don't get it.

Oy! Penelope does the same thing. Her little head pops right up and she gets this big goofy grin on her face. If I put her in the sling after that happens then she usually conks right out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
hmmm...cutest thing about mikey? . . . he reaches out to me, hugs me and keeps patting me with his hands and gives me sloppy kisses







it!

Aw! Penelo does the back patting thing too. My middle one, Tallulah, did the same thing. It's so gosh-darn sweet!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
this is one of my MDC buddies. She is carrying 2 babies in one really long wrap. Her daughter is the one on her back and hamming it up for my camera phone. 40lbs of baby put together!

Holy cow that's so cool! I went to a training with the mamatoto lady and bought her baby wearing dvd. I've used the ring sling for ages and am learning how to carry with a wrap (bought 5 yeard of fabric from the fabric store) and my hotsling.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
What's up with babes getting all tired, about to fall asleep, and then just wake up with full energy??

Katie did this the one night I didn't dose the bedroom with EO.







I put 2 cups of boiling water in a bowl on top of the dresser and then put 5 drops of lavender EO in it. The steam carries the scent around the room. Don't put the EO in before you carry the bowl though, because you'll be asphyxiated. If I do that before I nurse her down, then she'll sleep 4 hour stretches. The one night I forgot and went to boil the water after she was in bed, she was awake again before the water got remotely hot.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
I know more about some things, and my job is to be her guide.

I love that statement.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
But I go into things believing that she's a good person with good intentions, and that she will grow into the person she is and needs to be without outside discipline. I guess I see her as a person with equal rights and equal responsibilities.

I have spent time with Tania, and she's such a respectful little person. She's a joy to hang out with, and really knows how to be a nice human







I think you're doing a great job at raising her







:


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

The cutest thing about Hannah is how she gives me kisses. I love it. and when I get home from work it's cuddle time... It is awesome









well it's been a rough week. i start my whole divorce process on tuesday. get to start all the legal stuff.. i can already tell it's gonna be terrible. please just keep us in your thoughts. i am so scared/worried/nervous. i am not sure what i'm going to do about daycare issues.. but that is why i'll be away. hopefully i'll still be able to check in during work..

oh ya. here is a pic of me double slingin, when hannah was little







(i think i posted this before?)


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
well it's been a rough week.










Cute picture!

I talked to my DH today. Still no word on when he's coming home. I think Katie & I might even drive out to meet him for supper this weekend. It's 2 hours more or less depending on the weather, but it sounds like all the hotels are full in the town that's best for us to meet in. I so hate making that drive at night, but if that's what it takes... We don't know how long he'll be home when he does get here either.







I just hate not knowing.

In better news, I got our 'entertainment room' cleaned! Still a bunch of boxes that need to be emptied, but we need to get that room cleaned and shelving put up before that happens, so I'm going to hide them behind a curtain. And don't tell DH







, he's going to be so surprised, I hooked up his big TV and surround sound for him too. Yay! Going to IKEA tomorrow after Salsa class to get the curtains, some shelves, and this stool for my living room. Maybe 2, one for toys and one for blankets, etc.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
well it's been a rough week.

Oh Heidi, BIG hugs. We'll all be thinking about you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
I guess I see her as a person with equal rights and equal responsibilities. I'm not her maid and I'm not her boss. I enjoy her as a person, and I value her thoughts and ideas and contributions to our house. I've lived longer though, so I know more about some things, and my job is to be her guide.

You know, this is amazing. I know most of the friction we encounter day to day has to do with my own thoughts of how things "should" be, when sometimes it's better to just "be".

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I talked to my DH today. Still no word on when he's coming home. I think Katie & I might even drive out to meet him for supper this weekend. It's 2 hours more or less depending on the weather, but it sounds like all the hotels are full in the town that's best for us to meet in. I so hate making that drive at night, but if that's what it takes... We don't know how long he'll be home when he does get here either.







I just hate not knowing.









and nice furniture!

Not much going on here, pretty much same old, same old. Oh no, wait, that's right: K is not sleeping. Yesterday she was awake from 5:45am-12pm, then slept until 2pm, and then awake again from 2pm-7pm. Nice. She was up at 6am today.







If she was happy awake, that would all be fine. But she's happy for about 3 hours, then becomes crank ball. Not so easy to work or eat dinner with a crank ball.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
well it's been a rough week.









we're here if you need anything! and adorable picture!!









still here, still pregnant. it's getting exhausting. i would like to have a baby soon, please. my poor body is so tired.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
still here, still pregnant. it's getting exhausting. i would like to have a baby soon, please. my poor body is so tired.











In other news, K just took an hour nap on my lap - zippee!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 

oh ya. here is a pic of me double slingin, when hannah was little







(i think i posted this before?)

Wow! good job....that looks awesome and comfy too!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Katie did this the one night I didn't dose the bedroom with EO.







I put 2 cups of boiling water in a bowl on top of the dresser and then put 5 drops of lavender EO in it. The steam carries the scent around the room. Don't put the EO in before you carry the bowl though, because you'll be asphyxiated. If I do that before I nurse her down, then she'll sleep 4 hour stretches. The one night I forgot and went to boil the water after she was in bed, she was awake again before the water got remotely hot.


Ohh I have Lavender too. I'll have to try that for sure!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 

well it's been a rough week. i start my whole divorce process on tuesday. get to start all the legal stuff.. i can already tell it's gonna be terrible. please just keep us in your thoughts. i am so scared/worried/nervous. i am not sure what i'm going to do about daycare issues.. but that is why i'll be away. hopefully i'll still be able to check in during work..











Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
still here, still pregnant. it's getting exhausting. i would like to have a baby soon, please. my poor body is so tired.









I think he's just waiting until the 25th









Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Oh no, wait, that's right: K is not sleeping. Yesterday she was awake from 5:45am-12pm, then slept until 2pm, and then awake again from 2pm-7pm. Nice. She was up at 6am today.







If she was happy awake, that would all be fine. But she's happy for about 3 hours, then becomes crank ball. Not so easy to work or eat dinner with a crank ball.


Ok Elijah is definitely sleeping, but not very good. He keeps waking up crying and stuff. I change the diaper, try to nurse him, etc. but he just tosses and turns. I know it's that darn tooth. Is it just me or are the top ones harder to come in?? It feels like it's been forever since it started popping out and it's barely moved.







:

New pic of him in the Ergo on my name in the sig line. I took that last night. He loves the backcarry.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 

well it's been a rough week. i start my whole divorce process on tuesday. get to start all the legal stuff.. i can already tell it's gonna be terrible. please just keep us in your thoughts. i am so scared/worried/nervous. i am not sure what i'm going to do about daycare issues.. but that is why i'll be away. hopefully i'll still be able to check in during work..



Lots of hopeful thoughts for you...I can't imagine how scary the process would be. I wish we could be of more help.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I talked to my DH today. Still no word on when he's coming home. I think Katie & I might even drive out to meet him for supper this weekend. It's 2 hours more or less depending on the weather, but it sounds like all the hotels are full in the town that's best for us to meet in. I so hate making that drive at night, but if that's what it takes... We don't know how long he'll be home when he does get here either.







I just hate not knowing.


My husband used to work two hours away and only come home on the weekends, so I have an inkling of how you feel. I used to drive out with the kids to meet him on Wednesdays....careful driving!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Not much going on here, pretty much same old, same old. Oh no, wait, that's right: K is not sleeping. Yesterday she was awake from 5:45am-12pm, then slept until 2pm, and then awake again from 2pm-7pm. Nice. She was up at 6am today.







If she was happy awake, that would all be fine. But she's happy for about 3 hours, then becomes crank ball. Not so easy to work or eat dinner with a crank ball.

William was doing that for days. Yesterday I forced him to sleep on a reasonable schedule (ie: I held him for two hours so he would take a good nap). He finally slept through the night again last night (but of course, my two year old was up for two hours...)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
:still here, still pregnant. it's getting exhausting. i would like to have a baby soon, please. my poor body is so tired.

Soon...soon. Hang in there! Thank God for a full term baby!!! I can't imagine how tired you must be with being pregnant for so long.

And in my big news...I MULTI-QUOTED!!! Woohoo, I had no idea that was what those icons were for.

William hates the carseat. We had to take my oldest to tutoring last night, and he screamed the whole way there and back. I pulled over to see if he needed to burp or something, but no. He just wanted out. Any ideas on how to handle this? Not driving is not an option, I have other kids that need to be places. Maybe once I get a new carseat....

Oh, and are you all still burping your babies? If I don't burp Will, he throws up. He never spits up any other time...but I don't remember burping the other kids this late.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quick reply:
Heidi, I am sorry to hear about what you're going through. Feel free to talk about it or PM if you'd like, ok?

Babies and teeth--Philip's top teeth are coming in too. He'll wake up at random times during the night either whining with his eyes closed, or he'll wake up fully and smile and want to play. I am so tired this morning!

We're having diaper issues. They leak! All over the bed! lots of baby pee! (I don't CD).

Babyproofing is necessary now. I have to do a good job or DH will go buy a playpen, which I don't want and don't have room for.

Ashley, it's good to see you. I too like the getting ready for a walk picture. Is that a wrap or a mei tai?

Baby carrier envy over here...

Ange, I owe you a PM
Lindsey, I think I'll be able to ship on Monday, just have to figure out where to get dry ice.

have a good day!


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
We're having diaper issues. They leak! All over the bed! lots of baby pee! (I don't CD).

!

We had the same problem, what brand do you use? I went up to a size 4 Pampers Babydry (with the real strechy tabs now) for nighttime and close the tabs tight. PLenty of room at the top, but gives him more peeing room too.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Oh, and are you all still burping your babies? If I don't burp Will, he throws up. He never spits up any other time...but I don't remember burping the other kids this late.

at night we are because she isn't moving around enough to get them out on her own.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Lindsey, I think I'll be able to ship on Monday, just have to figure out where to get dry ice.

have a good day!

You are too sweet! I told Lee about you donating milk to us and he is thrilled. Thank you so much for such a wonderful gift!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

let's see what i can remember...too lazy to click the multi-quote button:

i'm very very grateful to have a full term baby, but my body is ridiculously worn out. physically i can't handle much more of this. my torso is so short that everytime i have a contraction my uterus mashes down on my ribs, and after each contraction, jackson kicks and punches as hard as he can, thus causing more pain.







i swear i'm internally bruised.







my back is handling it better than i had anticipated, thank goodness (my neck is broken and i suffer from chronic back spasms) so i'm still able to move, but my pubic bones and hip joints aren't handling the strain real well. alright, enough griping. i just hope he's ready soon. 5 days of contractions is starting to hurt, a lot.

um, burping...we don't burp her anymore. she belches like a frat boy all on her own.







seriously, it's amazing how big a noise can come out of such a small baby.









i need to go clean out my blazer, 'cause i'm going to meet brad at a car dealership over lunch. he found a minivan we might be able to get. it's a 99 plymouth voyager. we're going to try and do an even trade betweeen the van and the blazer, since we definitely can't fit out whole family in the blazer. sam's new carseat should also be arriving today so we'll have the baby bucket for jackson when he decides to arrive.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Ecomama, I can't view the link because I'm at work....but how are you liking that ergo still? I'm getting an onbu hopefully this weekend.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Ecomama, I can't view the link because I'm at work....but how are you liking that ergo still? I'm getting an onbu hopefully this weekend.

love it. we use it alot.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Wowzers... Lots to multi-quote...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Hey mamas...I'm getting ready to put together my NEW! EXCITING! WEBSITE! and want to put together a list of articles/essays to write about chiro/craniosacral with mamas, babies, etc... Anything you'd want to see? any ideas?

Um, I've never seen a chiro... Um, anything on lower back pain from carrying a 20 lb baby?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AugustineM* 
Here's some photos!

Cute cute cute... Hubby isn't bad either









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Hey Ashley! Were those underwear in that picture for Thor? Jackson is just now wanting to go on the potty...

Are you super potty trainer now? Man, potty training is the pits.. If Jackson potty trains in one day, break it to me gently, kay?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Cute pics everyone.

What's up with babes getting all tired, about to fall asleep, and then just wake up with full energy??







: Elijah has been doing this for a couple of nights now. I don't get it. I think it's that top tooth trying to make its way through. Man it sucks. But it could be worse. At least he's happy tonight.

If its teeth please please let them break through soon cause I AM TIRED.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Katie did this the one night I didn't dose the bedroom with EO.







I put 2 cups of boiling water in a bowl on top of the dresser and then put 5 drops of lavender EO in it. The steam carries the scent around the room. Don't put the EO in before you carry the bowl though, because you'll be asphyxiated. If I do that before I nurse her down, then she'll sleep 4 hour stretches. The one night I forgot and went to boil the water after she was in bed, she was awake again before the water got remotely hot.

I vaguely remembering hearing something on the radio yesterday about lavendar and boys... I think it was bad.... Must research cause I do have a lavendar lotion though we don't use it often...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
well it's been a rough week. i start my whole divorce process on tuesday. get to start all the legal stuff.. i can already tell it's gonna be terrible. please just keep us in your thoughts. i am so scared/worried/nervous. i am not sure what i'm going to do about daycare issues.. but that is why i'll be away. hopefully i'll still be able to check in during work..

I'm sorry mama








We will definitely be thinking of you...Feel free to unload on us whenever you need it (PMs work too...)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
still here, still pregnant. it's getting exhausting. i would like to have a baby soon, please. my poor body is so tired.

Just imagine if you were 10 years older and doing this... Good thing you started young. Hang in there Sarah. I was exhausted after one pregnancy, can't imagine back to back. Double
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
William hates the carseat. We had to take my oldest to tutoring last night, and he screamed the whole way there and back. I pulled over to see if he needed to burp or something, but no. He just wanted out. Any ideas on how to handle this? Not driving is not an option, I have other kids that need to be places. Maybe once I get a new carseat....

Oh, and are you all still burping your babies? If I don't burp Will, he throws up. He never spits up any other time...but I don't remember burping the other kids this late.

We need to get a new car seat. J is hanging over the sides. What were the recommendations for that anyway? Back to the research drawing board...

Burping... We don't actually have to burp J, just keep him up right for a few minutes and he will do it all on his own...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
We're having diaper issues. They leak! All over the bed! lots of baby pee! (I don't CD).

Ange, I owe you a PM

We had to move up a size when we got to excessive leaking. We are in size 4 huggies (costco...) Um, yes, C was wearing size 4 at the beginning of last year







:

And looking forward to your thoughts...







:

Hmmm... I thought there was more... Better go back and look....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
You're right, but I don't go to huge lengths to negotiate things. I will stand up for myself if I feel like I'm getting the short end of the stick or like she's trying to take advantage of me. But I go into things believing that she's a good person with good intentions, and that she will grow into the person she is and needs to be without outside discipline. I guess I see her as a person with equal rights and equal responsibilities. I'm not her maid and I'm not her boss. I enjoy her as a person, and I value her thoughts and ideas and contributions to our house. I've lived longer though, so I know more about some things, and my job is to be her guide.

I like this... Are you joining our GD group cause I need all the info I can get....?







:


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

changed for ua.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Not ignoring you Lisa... but um, I don't have a girl


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Are you super potty trainer now? Man, potty training is the pits.. If Jackson potty trains in one day, break it to me gently, kay?








....


Well, considering my others weren't potty trained until like 4 or so...

Actually, I don't really "train", I just let them go when they want. My other kids never really wanted to, but Jackson has gone pee on the potty for the last two days fairly consistently. He asked to go, I took him, he went. I deserve an easy potty-er!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Not ignoring you Lisa... but um, I don't have a girl











I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Not ignoring you Lisa... but um, I don't have a girl










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
I was thinking the same thing...

sorry guys. i just have a bunch of things from marley and im trying to declutter


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Caroline -- Nope, Thor's not even close to potty trained. I think it's gonna be a while!!

Oh, and Jessica, I would second moving up a size in diapers. Anna's in a size 4 and since we moved up I haven't had one blowout or leak!







She's a chunky sweet thing though!

Thanks for all the nice comments about my pics...

Sarah -- you're so close!!!









OK I've gotta go bathe the babes...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Well, considering my others weren't potty trained until like 4 or so...

Actually, I don't really "train", I just let them go when they want. My other kids never really wanted to, but Jackson has gone pee on the potty for the last two days fairly consistently. He asked to go, I took him, he went. I deserve an easy potty-er!!!

Okay, that makes me feel better as I don't think C is going to "get" it until he is 4.....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
sorry guys. i just have a bunch of things from marley and im trying to declutter









Not at all. Now seriously, if we only were able to talk about boys, some mamas would definitely be missing out on the conversation







I just noticed no one had posted for like an hour and didn't want you to think you were a thread killer







I could use some decluttering though....


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Tooth tooth tooth! She finally has a tooth!!

that is all. I am exhausted.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
who thinks their lil girl will be in 12m when it's warm and wants this? the back is cute too. id be happy to get it out today.

I would, but my Amazon girly is already in 12 month clothes...







:


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Tooth tooth tooth! She finally has a tooth!!

that is all. I am exhausted.

That's so cute! I love a couple of teeth and a bunch of gums.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I vaguely remembering hearing something on the radio yesterday about lavendar and boys... I think it was bad.... Must research cause I do have a lavendar lotion though we don't use it often...

Just imagine if you were 10 years older and doing this... Good thing you started young. Hang in there Sarah. I was exhausted after one pregnancy, can't imagine back to back. Double
















We need to get a new car seat. J is hanging over the sides. What were the recommendations for that anyway? Back to the research drawing board...

Um, didn't lavender cause breasts in boy? or something equally crazy?

At least 10 years from now I would have been in shape before getting pregnant the FIRST time.







You know the whole get-married-and-gain-weight thing? Yeah, not conducive to pregnancy.

We just got Sam's new carseat today. I wonder how she's gonna like sitting up as opposed to being reclined in the bucket?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
who thinks their lil girl will be in 12m when it's warm and wants this? the back is cute too. id be happy to get it out today.

i hope im not stepping over ua lines by this. if so plmk amy.







:

and i have some warm weather girly rompers for sizes 9-12 and a few 6-9 if anyone wants them pm me. (was gonna list them for free on the tp but wanted to ask here 1st.)

we're in 9-12 months.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Tooth tooth tooth! She finally has a tooth!!

that is all. I am exhausted.

Yay Ruby! Watch out...those buggers are sharp!!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

ok, i found a few small stains on that romper so i deleted it. just gonna bring it to goodwill. pm going to you sarah..


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
We just got Sam's new carseat today. I wonder how she's gonna like sitting up as opposed to being reclined in the bucket?


If she's anything like Marlow (which she is) she will LOVE it. And she can grab the window screen and thrash that around too....it must be fun.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

I suppose it might be best if my boys don't have man boobs....







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
If she's anything like Marlow (which she is) she will LOVE it. And she can grab the window screen and thrash that around too....it must be fun.

well, thanks to tinted windows, there is no window screen to pull, poor baby. she's so deprived.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
at night we are because she isn't moving around enough to get them out on her own.

You are too sweet! I told Lee about you donating milk to us and he is thrilled. Thank you so much for such a wonderful gift!

You can get dry ice from any ice co.if there's one near you , cheek the yellow pages.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
sorry guys. i just have a bunch of things from marley and im trying to declutter









There's a kid clothes swap:http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=597916IF you don't have any luck! btw kiddo's are so cute!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Elijah needs a new carseat. I can't believe his has lasted this long. Dh thinks he can use an old one that his mom has laying around but I'm gonna tell her to please send it to goodwill before he has a chance to ask! It's seriously gross. I think it's over 10yrs. old. I'm NOT putting my ds in it. So..can someone recommend a good *adorable* car seat?


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Tooth tooth tooth! She finally has a tooth!!

that is all. I am exhausted.









:




























:


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
There's a kid clothes swap:http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=597916

i know, im in it.









and ty


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Elijah needs a new carseat. I can't believe his has lasted this long. Dh thinks he can use an old one that his mom has laying around but I'm gonna tell her to please send it to goodwill before he has a chance to ask! It's seriously gross. I think it's over 10yrs. old. I'm NOT putting my ds in it. So..can someone recommend a good *adorable* car seat?

adorable or affordable?

We have a Britax Decathlon and we love it...it reclines or stay upright we keep it upright because we have a tiny little car. we got it new from eBay for $199.

now an adorable one could be almost any kind of one with a bunch of trapper keeper/Lisa Frank stickers all over it.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
adorable or affordable?

We have a Britax Decathlon and we love it...it reclines or stay upright we keep it upright becuase we have a tiny little car. we got it new from eBay for $199.

now an adorable one could be almost any kind of one with a bunch of trapper keeper/Lisa Frank stickers all over it.









i totally mean't to write AFFORDABLE


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 







i totally mean't to write AFFORDABLE









I figured but I didn't want you to get away with it









Oh and our car seat goes up to 65 pounds so it is an investment!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 







i totally mean't to write AFFORDABLE









We have an Evenflo Triumph 5 and love it - I love the buckle mechanism with a crank, as opposed to the ones you pull the strap to tighten.

http://www0.epinions.com/content_60348796548

I think we paid 109 for it. It's a wide seat; we have it and a harnessed booster for DS in the back of a Honda Accord, but they're on the sides, there's no room for one of them to be in the middle. It goes up to 30 pounds rear facing, and 40 pounds forward facing.

It's funny, without talking to any of my friends IRL, 4 of them have also purchased the same seat and love it, too. Was a hoot every time we'd see each other's cars for the first time and say, 'hey, we have the same seat!'


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

craaanky baaaaby.....


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
We have an Evenflo Triumph 5 and love it - I love the buckle mechanism with a crank, as opposed to the ones you pull the strap to tighten.

http://www0.epinions.com/content_60348796548

I think we paid 109 for it. It's a wide seat; we have it and a harnessed booster for DS in the back of a Honda Accord, but they're on the sides, there's no room for one of them to be in the middle. It goes up to 30 pounds rear facing, and 40 pounds forward facing.

It's funny, without talking to any of my friends IRL, 4 of them have also purchased the same seat and love it, too. Was a hoot every time we'd see each other's cars for the first time and say, 'hey, we have the same seat!'










Most people I know have the Evenflo. We love it, and I am looking to get another for William.

Actually, in Consumer Reports test on convertible carseats, both the Britaz Roundabaout and the Evenflo Triumph 5 scored an 81.

Evenflo scored "Excellent" in the three safety issues, while Britax scored "Very Good" in the safety department. Britax outscored on the ease of use areas...personally, I would go with safety over ease.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Britax outscored on the ease of use areas...

That's funny to me, because I hate the pull strap kind of tightener, I can never get them to get snug. I don't find them easy at all, and if it's not snug, it's not safe. The Evenflo's ratcheting crank? LOVE IT.


----------



## lisap (Dec 18, 2004)

hi everyone, just wanted to say hi. DS is growing so fast. I can't believe he is alomost 8 months old!!! He is starting to crawl and loves to laugh and explore. We are enjoying our little man! I hope everyone one is well and all of those adorable June babes are thriving!

-lisa


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
That's funny to me, because I hate the pull strap kind of tightener, I can never get them to get snug. I don't find them easy at all, and if it's not snug, it's not safe. The Evenflo's ratcheting crank? LOVE IT.


I think the Evenflo is pretty simple. To clarify though, the Evenflo scored a Very Good on ease, as opposed to an excellent. My husband would never go for a Britax anyway, especially when one much more reasonble priced ranks better for safety.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisap* 
hi everyone, just wanted to say hi. DS is growing so fast. I can't believe he is alomost 8 months old!!! He is starting to crawl and loves to laugh and explore. We are enjoying our little man! I hope everyone one is well and all of those adorable June babes are thriving!

-lisa

Hi!! William is not crawling yet, but he starting to try to get on his hands and knees. Amazing...it flew by!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisap* 
hi everyone, just wanted to say hi. DS is growing so fast. I can't believe he is alomost 8 months old!!! He is starting to crawl and loves to laugh and explore. We are enjoying our little man! I hope everyone one is well and all of those adorable June babes are thriving!

-lisa

No crawling here! but getting big. olivia loves to play shy







: .


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi, everybody!
(hi, dr. nick!)

I am not able to catch up today, so hope everything is going well. Somebody is still making teeth. She thwarted me at Trader Joe's today. Now she's momentarily amused with her taggie ball and a pot. My imaginary husband just informed me he's getting the late train. Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Oh, and are you all still burping your babies? If I don't burp Will, he throws up. He never spits up any other time...but I don't remember burping the other kids this late.

Katie's been burping on her own for ages. DH will burp her when he's home, but that's because it's "Daddy's time" after she eats. I just set her down and she burps on her own.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I vaguely remembering hearing something on the radio yesterday about lavendar and boys... I think it was bad.... Must research cause I do have a lavendar lotion though we don't use it often...

From what I've read, that's only a factor when applied topically. So yea, your lotion may cause a problem, but it doesn't sound like smelling it would. And the articles I've seen say that the boobs go away when you stop using the product.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Tooth tooth tooth! She finally has a tooth!!

that is all. I am exhausted.

Hooray! I hope that means you get some sleep.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Ergh...can't keep up...hooray for Ruby's tooth! It's finally free! Tania is bugging me to watch Grey's Anatomy on the 'puter.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm desperate for the toother to go to sleep so I can watch greys too!

i think there is another tooth coming in fast. Sleeeeeeep I miiiiiissssyou!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

a crane fell on my freeway and it took me 4 hours to get home. it took 2 hours to go about 2 miles. good times...


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Yikes.









I forgot about carseats. We have the Sunshine Kids Radian, and i love it. Super easy to install, easy to use, and she's so much happier in it than she was in the bucket. Also, one of their marketing features is that you can fit 3 radians across a back seat. It's narrow, but tons of space for kiddos.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
a crane fell on my freeway and it took me 4 hours to get home. it took 2 hours to go about 2 miles. good times...

At first I thought you meant a bird.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
That's funny to me, because I hate the pull strap kind of tightener, I can never get them to get snug. I don't find them easy at all, and if it's not snug, it's not safe. The Evenflo's ratcheting crank? LOVE IT.

I guess that yes that can be a pain but we don't change them often...The button I hear is a concern when the baby is bigger....he/she can quick-release herself.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
a crane fell on my freeway and it took me 4 hours to get home. it took 2 hours to go about 2 miles. good times...

Good thing your not prego and have to pee!







I hate when that happens.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Good thing your not prego and have to pee!







I hate when that happens.

Lindsey~my dh said "a bird on the freeway?" um, no, that wouldn't shut down the whole thing...









And Nicole~ good point. See, I was looking at this all wrong. Thanks for the optimism! Of course, there is a guy on our van who apparently has the bladder of a 4 year old as we did have to stop... but yeah, good point...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

On car seats, anyone have to transfer one between different cars? Reason I am dreading giving up my bucket... But don't have a choice... Looking for something supereasy to junp between different cars.... Like 3 or 4 a day kind of thing....







Mine, than my mother's, possibly the baby sitter if she decides to leave the house and then dh.... With C we just have several different car seats but as J still needs infant capabilities....


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Holy Moly Batman! I know it's been 3 days, but geez. I'm just now getting back. I've been super busy at work.

Yesterday I went to a job fair with another school system (the one where Evie and Caleb will go to school.) I got a new job!!!!! I am so excited. The school that I'm at this year is just awful. I'll be glad to leave. The bonus is that the principal that I interviewed with is the principal of the Elem. school that Caleb and Evie will attend and he offered me a fifth grade position there, if it becomes available. (He thinks it's going to)! I couldn't believe my luck! I'll be 10 minutes away from work, and work will be over at 2!!!! Woohooo!!!

And now, I'm going back to read. Love you all!!!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
On car seats, anyone have to transfer one between different cars? Reason I am dreading giving up my bucket... But don't have a choice... Looking for something supereasy to junp between different cars.... Like 3 or 4 a day kind of thing....







Mine, than my mother's, possibly the baby sitter if she decides to leave the house and then dh.... With C we just have several different car seats but as J still needs infant capabilities....

We have transferred it. When DH is home, in this kind of weather, we use his truck to get around so obviously the carseat has to go in there, and when we were visiting my parents, we put the carseat in my Mom's SUV. It's pretty easy to change in & out, and I can manage to get it solid every time. My car is way easy because I've got the UAS. I just put my knees in the seat, brace my back against the roof of the car and pull the strap, takes about 5 minutes. DH's truck is a bit tougher as his seatbelts don't lock







: and we have to use the locking clip, but still manageable although that takes the longest at about 20 minutes. My Mom's SUV has a locking belt, and while it's harder to do than mine, it's still pretty easy. I clipped the belt in, let it go in all the way tight with me kneeling in the seat, then I unclipped the belt, let it retract 2 more notches and put the clip back in. That part was hard, but all in all, it took about 7 minutes. I'm not sure I'd want to transfer it that frequently, but I probably would if I had to. If everyone had UAS, for sure.

Katie, the job sounds great, congrats!

We have forward motion. And there's 3 pictures on my blog that I'm trying to decide between for the newspaper photospread. Anyone want to chime in?


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
Holy Moly Batman! I know it's been 3 days, but geez. I'm just now getting back. I've been super busy at work.

Yesterday I went to a job fair with another school system (the one where Evie and Caleb will go to school.) I got a new job!!!!! I am so excited. The school that I'm at this year is just awful. I'll be glad to leave. The bonus is that the principal that I interviewed with is the principal of the Elem. school that Caleb and Evie will attend and he offered me a fifth grade position there, if it becomes available. (He thinks it's going to)! I couldn't believe my luck! I'll be 10 minutes away from work, and work will be over at 2!!!! Woohooo!!!

And now, I'm going back to read. Love you all!!!

Congrats, Katie! That's so awesome!

Ange-freaky about the crane!!


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
.

I guess that yes that can be a pain but we don't change them often...The button I hear is a concern when the baby is bigger....he/she can quick-release herself.


There is no possible way that a kid can reach the quick stap release on the Evenflo. It is at the bottem of the base. And you have to sort of turn it and pull the straps at the same time. I guess if you plastic man for a kid...









And we adjust the harness straps everytime we put him in the seat. I loosen them to get him in, then tighten them so it is customized around what he is wearing. So the ease is definatly worth it!!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
We have transferred it. When DH is home, in this kind of weather, we use his truck to get around so obviously the carseat has to go in there, and when we were visiting my parents, we put the carseat in my Mom's SUV. It's pretty easy to change in & out, and I can manage to get it solid every time. My car is way easy because I've got the UAS. I just put my knees in the seat, brace my back against the roof of the car and pull the strap, takes about 5 minutes. DH's truck is a bit tougher as his seatbelts don't lock







: and we have to use the locking clip, but still manageable although that takes the longest at about 20 minutes. My Mom's SUV has a locking belt, and while it's harder to do than mine, it's still pretty easy. I clipped the belt in, let it go in all the way tight with me kneeling in the seat, then I unclipped the belt, let it retract 2 more notches and put the clip back in. That part was hard, but all in all, it took about 7 minutes. I'm not sure I'd want to transfer it that frequently, but I probably would if I had to. If everyone had UAS, for sure.

Katie, the job sounds great, congrats!

We have forward motion. And there's 3 pictures on my blog that I'm trying to decide between for the newspaper photospread. Anyone want to chime in?

i can't believe she's crawling!! my baby needs to get with the program!


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Check this out...

CUTE!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
well it's been a rough week. i start my whole divorce process on tuesday. get to start all the legal stuff.. i can already tell it's gonna be terrible. please just keep us in your thoughts. i am so scared/worried/nervous. i am not sure what i'm going to do about daycare issues.. but that is why i'll be away. hopefully i'll still be able to check in during work..

oh ya. here is a pic of me double slingin, when hannah was little







(i think i posted this before?)










Love the pic. I don't think I'd seen it.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
still here, still pregnant. it's getting exhausting. i would like to have a baby soon, please. my poor body is so tired.









Not much longer.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Tooth tooth tooth! She finally has a tooth!!

that is all. I am exhausted.

Hurray!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
There is no possible way that a kid can reach the quick stap release on the Evenflo. It is at the bottem of the base. And you have to sort of turn it and pull the straps at the same time. I guess if you plastic man for a kid...









And we adjust the harness straps everytime we put him in the seat. I loosen them to get him in, then tighten them so it is customized around what he is wearing. So the ease is definatly worth it!!

I agree! We have the Evenflo Triumph V in my old car for Caleb. I don't think there's anyway he could loosen those straps. However, he could do the Britax straps. I caught him fooling around with the metal thingy once. All he would have to do is lift it up and lean forward and he'd be loose. It's my major complaint with it. I think it's harder to adjust too. It's hard to pull the straps tight imo.









Thanks everybody! I'm thrilled about the job.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
So here goes: We all know our babies are the cutest in the world, but now that our babies are really coming into their own personalities and getting around a bit, if you had to pick just one thing your Junebug does or one thing about him or her that is the cutest ever, what would it be?

The cutest thing that J.C does is blow zurburts while he's nursing







And the fact that Kya, our 4 yr old is the only one that can make him totally crack up. I get little giggles, but Kya gets huge belly laughs. All she does is smile at him and he LOVES it!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Check this out...

Too Cute!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
http://www.babywearingmama.com/catal...6category%3D36

so pretty!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Gotta go she's on the floor trying to nurse off the coffee table leg,I'm pretty sure varnish has no nutrional value.



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 

Cute things...Talula screeches to get her Daddy's attention, and then looks away when he pays attention. She also hams it up for the camera these days.

Thats so cute







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Granted, I don't know you personally, but I think there's still a difference between what you do and what the people who let their children run wild are doing. You engage your children and model/teach them how to interact, and they see from you how people expect them to behave. You may not be disciplining, but you are teaching. The people I see whose kids run wild have no interest at all in anything their children do. Their children do run wild, wherever/whatever/whenever they want, with not even the slightest hint of interaction with their parents..

I agree. I've seen parents who don't even engage their children in conversation and act as if they're not even there and thats so sad







Candice, sounds like you've got yourself a wonderful daughter







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Hey mamas...I'm getting ready to put together my NEW! EXCITING! WEBSITE! and want to put together a list of articles/essays to write about chiro/craniosacral with mamas, babies, etc... Anything you'd want to see? any ideas?

I'd love to hear more about craniosacral info (my L5 S1 problems) I know you've suggested that before, but im not sure what it is. And I've heard and have a few friends that use the chiro for their childrens eczema and another for her babies reflux and as far as I've seen, it really seems to be working.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
this is one of my MDC buddies. She is carrying 2 babies in one really long wrap. Her daughter is the one on her back and hamming it up for my camera phone. 40lbs of baby put together!

talk about some awesome carrying positions. I never thought about carrying more than one! wow, thats cool!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
You're right, but I don't go to huge lengths to negotiate things. I will stand up for myself if I feel like I'm getting the short end of the stick or like she's trying to take advantage of me. But I go into things believing that she's a good person with good intentions, and that she will grow into the person she is and needs to be without outside discipline. I guess I see her as a person with equal rights and equal responsibilities. I'm not her maid and I'm not her boss. I enjoy her as a person, and I value her thoughts and ideas and contributions to our house. I've lived longer though, so I know more about some things, and my job is to be her guide.

Wow, this post totally blew me away!! What an awesome what to parent! This is a fantastic view to have and definetly the way I want to parent. Right now my oldest is 4 and I feel like I don't know how to apply this to her right now. We definetly GD, but I know I need/want to use this method and don't really how to. I'll hop over to GD forum and read up









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
well it's been a rough week.

hugs mama









Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Elijah needs a new carseat. I can't believe his has lasted this long. Dh thinks he can use an old one that his mom has laying around but I'm gonna tell her to please send it to goodwill before he has a chance to ask! It's seriously gross. I think it's over 10yrs. old. I'm NOT putting my ds in it. So..can someone recommend a good *adorable* car seat?

Im starting to think about a new seat for J.C too. And about the old/used seats, my 2nd dd, Carson, got carsick and I had to pull the cover off and wash it and while doing so I saw that the carseat actually has an expiration date. There was a sticker on the back that said "Do Not Use this Seat after 2011" I never knew that!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
a crane fell on my freeway and it took me 4 hours to get home. it took 2 hours to go about 2 miles. good times...

Yikes, what a headache!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
We have forward motion. And there's 3 pictures on my blog that I'm trying to decide between for the newspaper photospread. Anyone want to chime in?

how awesome!!! J.C starts out the same way, but lays down after moving his arms forward. Im pretty sure he'll be moving forward in a week or two. My poor baby is gonna do everything later than all the other babies, cuz he was born July 2nd (due date was June 25th). I guess since he figured that both my birthday and Carson's birthdays are in June, he'd take July.









Well guess what ladies.....Eczema is all gone!!!!!!! I even ate a bit of dairy for atleast 4 days now and now reaction. He's also back on solids, except Im using a solid food introduction list for allergic babies. Instead of starting w/ sweet potatoes, banana, pear, etc. (it lists those as good foods for 9-12mos.) It starts w/ carrots, squash, applesauce, and many more foods that I would never have thought of. So far he's had applesauce and now carrots and still no reaction. So the eczema is either from sweet potato, banana, or the small bit of rice cereal I started with than after researching, decided to nix that. Or it could be just the cold/ dry air and the heater being on all the time. I've kept his little face hydrated with lotion and thats helped too. I mean the eczema is completely gone, no redness, no little bumps, no flaky skin, nothing!!! Im sooooo stoked! I actually had a slice of pineapple/jalepeno pizza today for lunch (Ange, I thought of you the whole time). It was soooooo yummy!

I've we've been out of town a couple days and then when I was home, Im really working on trying to declutter the house (if Jasn gets the job, we'll be moving and Im not moving all this junk!) and it seems like I havent been able to get on here forever and I was missing you girls!







:

Oh, Ange, I think you asked why JasN was that instead of Jason or Jasn, right? Well he is a Jason Nathaniel Smith (I was a Smith, who married a Smith, so I didn't have to change my name) and as you know, there are a few Smiths, and Jason being a very common name, he wanted to be a little different, so since his middle initial is N, he went with JasN. My brothers name is Jason Smith too, so it was my conversation starter the first time we met.







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 

And we adjust the harness straps everytime we put him in the seat. I loosen them to get him in, then tighten them so it is customized around what he is wearing. So the ease is definatly worth it!!

That sounds really easy! Im gonna look into those. Like the price too!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
Thanks everybody! I'm thrilled about the job.

Forgot to Congratulate!! Awesome! Im so happy for you


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

You have been missed Kelly







: Thanks for checking in...

Congrats Katie on the job!! Awesome!


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

hannah is beginning to cruise....ahhhh!! she's growin up too quick. oh and she loves following me around the house everywhere, its cute







her and her sister love playing together as well, its so cute how they are with each other







:

im having a hard time trying to find daycare for the girls. i don't know what i'm gonna do. i am not sure if i will get help from the state either, because i think i make too much to qualify but really i dont make that much... and i have hardly been getting any sleep cuz i always am hearing noises and i'm scared. can everyone please just keep us in your thoughts, its really a lot harder than i thought.. oh and i dont have a car, well i do, but i don'tknow how to drive stick. so my dad has been picking us up and gion everywhere with us.

bncsssscccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccCn n
(from hannah)


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
hannah is beginning to cruise....ahhhh!! she's growin up too quick. oh and she loves following me around the house everywhere, its cute







her and her sister love playing together as well, its so cute how they are with each other







:

im having a hard time trying to find daycare for the girls. i don't know what i'm gonna do. i am not sure if i will get help from the state either, because i think i make too much to qualify but really i dont make that much... and i have hardly been getting any sleep cuz i always am hearing noises and i'm scared. can everyone please just keep us in your thoughts, its really a lot harder than i thought.. oh and i dont have a car, well i do, but i don'tknow how to drive stick. so my dad has been picking us up and gion everywhere with us.

bncsssscccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccCn n
(from hannah)

of course we're thinking about you! If you need anything at all, please let us know!!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
Holy Moly Batman! I know it's been 3 days, but geez. I'm just now getting back. I've been super busy at work.

Yesterday I went to a job fair with another school system (the one where Evie and Caleb will go to school.) I got a new job!!!!! I am so excited. The school that I'm at this year is just awful. I'll be glad to leave. The bonus is that the principal that I interviewed with is the principal of the Elem. school that Caleb and Evie will attend and he offered me a fifth grade position there, if it becomes available. (He thinks it's going to)! I couldn't believe my luck! I'll be 10 minutes away from work, and work will be over at 2!!!! Woohooo!!!

And now, I'm going back to read. Love you all!!!









Congrats!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
hannah is beginning to cruise....ahhhh!! she's growin up too quick. oh and she loves following me around the house everywhere, its cute







her and her sister love playing together as well, its so cute how they are with each other







:

im having a hard time trying to find daycare for the girls. i don't know what i'm gonna do. i am not sure if i will get help from the state either, because i think i make too much to qualify but really i dont make that much... and i have hardly been getting any sleep cuz i always am hearing noises and i'm scared. can everyone please just keep us in your thoughts, its really a lot harder than i thought.. oh and i dont have a car, well i do, but i don'tknow how to drive stick. so my dad has been picking us up and gion everywhere with us.

bncsssscccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccCn n
(from hannah)


I hate that single working moms always get the shaft!! This pisses me off to no end. My bf is single working mom and can't get any help because she makes 32$ too much. she pays rent,and chid support to her ex,ex.when she's done she gets 30$ a week for food for her and her son. plus she needs to put gass in the gas tank. That sucks big time! Sorry rant!!!

BIG HUG!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Heidi, definitely thinking about you and your girls. I am so sorry you are going through this! And can I tell you HOW ADORABLE IS HANNAH IN THAT CABLE KNIT SWEATER. OH.MY.GOSH.

And Nicole, right there with you on your rant....


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
a crane fell on my freeway...

BTW Ange, I love that *THE* 5 (i think that's the one you're talking about.) is *YOUR* freeway.







Where I grew up, *I*-5 is *THE* freeway.









We get to see DH tomorrow!!! Hooray!! He's been gone 3 weeks. I don't know how long I get to see him, I have to meet him with some lube for his truck. Hopefully we'll at least get lunch, but Katie and I are bringing a change of clothes in case we get to spend the night over there.







Still don't know when he's coming home or when he has to go back to the "other" work.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
BTW Ange, I love that *THE* 5 (i think that's the one you're talking about.) is *YOUR* freeway.







Where I grew up, *I*-5 is *THE* freeway.









I want MY own freeway. That would kick ass! Of course, I don't actually go anywhere, so it's kind of pointless, but still...it would be rockin awesome.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Hi, everybody!
(hi, dr. nick!)

<giggle>

Sorry about teeth and imaginary husbands.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
The button I hear is a concern when the baby is bigger....he/she can quick-release herself.

If you mean the buckle for the straps that's down by the crotch, I haven't had any problems with ours, and my toddler was in it until he was about 2-3/4 yrs...quite honestly, I really have to hork on it with my thumb to get it to release the straps (and my mom has to use both hands, but she's a wuss







), so I can imagine he'd really have to work it, too. And Caroline is right about the quick release, there's no way a kid could get to that and manipulate it before you'd know it and be able to pull over or something.

But anyway.....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
I got a new job!!!!!

YAY!!!!!! Congrats!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
We have forward motion. And there's 3 pictures on my blog that I'm trying to decide between for the newspaper photospread. Anyone want to chime in?

Go go go! That is great video.

Um, can you refresh my memory on your blog url? I don't seem to have it bookmarked; I htought I had everyone here's blogs saved, but I can't find yours...







...and I don't see it in your siggy... ETA: DUH - I found it, and I voted!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Well guess what ladies.....Eczema is all gone!!!!!!! I even ate a bit of dairy for atleast 4 days now and now reaction. ...
I mean the eczema is completely gone, no redness, no little bumps, no flaky skin, nothing!!! Im sooooo stoked! I actually had a slice of pineapple/jalepeno pizza today for lunch (Ange, I thought of you the whole time). It was soooooo yummy!
<snip>
he wanted to be a little different, so since his middle initial is N, he went with JasN.

YAHOO! and really cool, re: JasN. I like that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
can everyone please just keep us in your thoughts, its really a lot harder than i thought.

Absolutely done.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I want MY own freeway. That would kick ass! Of course, I don't actually go anywhere, so it's kind of pointless, but still...it would be rockin awesome.









: I would love to have some personal road and highways around here...wonder how one would go about doing that....

We finally got some snow that stuck around - a whopping 2 inches (stupid global warming), so DH shoveled the driveway snow into the yard so DS could play in it. DD was content to be on my back, and we spent about 25 min out then it got too cold/windy. Snow wasn't wet enough to build a snowman, as DS had hoped, but he had a blast running around and throwing armfulls of snow at DH and me (AND, he was able to resist the impulse to throw it at DD, which was awesome!) A few pics:
Carrier (what is up with my forehead in this pic? Ew.)
SnowThrow
Coming to get Mommy

So, Kait is waving! It's soooo stinking cute. She does it when she's scooting around on the floor, then she rolls onto one side, and she'll stick her hand up and wave to you and smile, like, "here I am!" She also does it in her highchair if I'm in the kitchen and she's in the dining room and I turn and look at her and wave. I've been trying to get video of it, but the little stinker of course won't do it if I have the camera handy. She's also really close to a full-on crawl.

Hope everyone has a good remainder of the weekend!


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey fellow June mommas....ack can you believe how fast this first year is going?? I am so like "Slow down I am not ready for a 1 yr old!"







:

B stood on his own two days ago. We were at a CPR/First Aid class and we were sitting on the floor playing while a video was going. I was holding his hands while he stood and bounced and then I didnt feel his hand anymore so I looked over and he was looking right at me standing there. Then he plopped right down. But it was like 5 sec he stood. I squealed and kissed him and made a big sceen. it was so amazing. We got so many compliments on how well behaved he was and how plesent it was to have him in class. Makes me feel better cause some of my friends have been comming down on me about my parenting style. One friend says I need to let him out of my uterus (the jokes on her cause she is due with her first and she is a single mom so she will have this one come back and bite her). B is just going through a clingy stage and he dosent like day care, he's not use to the screaming kids the day care lady who is screaming at the kids, actuall its not that bad cause he is there when most of her kids are at school. But still he just wants his mommy. The day care lady read the attached parenting book and knows where I am comming from, but I know it can be frustrating when B start to cry incontrollably..at least he hasnt throwen up yet because of it. For the most part they get along and we hang out there when we can.

My stress level is pretty high cause homework is over whelming and I have a self study class that I am not being diciplined about. I am trying to get people over here to watch and occupy B while I do homework, its not working out so well







: I love this kid but he is killing me...but he is so damn sweet and cute and wonderful and he is worth it all cause I am going to school for him, so that I can start this photography business and we can make money get a house and live the life we want to live. anyways I gotta get going. I miss all you mommas I wish I could post more often.

Hey isnt Sarah due soon? How are ya doing momma? I am trying to keep up with it all. Do we have any ney pregger mommas yet? I am gointing my cycle beads and getting nervous, Dh and my MW will both strangle me if I am knocked up again







Okay talk to you all later.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
Hey isnt Sarah due soon? How are ya doing momma? I am trying to keep up with it all. Do we have any ney pregger mommas yet? I am gointing my cycle beads and getting nervous, Dh and my MW will both strangle me if I am knocked up again







Okay talk to you all later.

I'm due on the 22nd. Hanging in there!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Harper in a snowsuit

Looks like we did the same thing, Heather! Fun, but a little too cold here.

A baby also went to Boston yesterday. She was the star of the salon (the manny took care of her while I got my hair did). Maybe I should put up mirrors everywhere around my house, because she is never that nice to me!

She's still working on teeth. I thought the top 4 were all in, but she let me get a good feel, and only 2 are cut. So it's _X_X with the x being a tooth. The other spots look like they will pop at any minute. Crank, crank.

I tried the goat milk yogurt, and while she wasn't super fussy, the next day she got one pinprick spot of blood in the poo. She had a very mild rash. So goat milk is out for me. Bleah. That yogurt was really good too, I had it with cinnamon and honey. I guess it shares one protein in common with cow milk, hence potential for reaction.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Harper in a snowsuit

Looks like we did the same thing, Heather! Fun, but a little too cold here.

A baby also went to Boston yesterday. She was the star of the salon (the manny took care of her while I got my hair did). Maybe I should put up mirrors everywhere around my house, because she is never that nice to me!

She's still working on teeth. I thought the top 4 were all in, but she let me get a good feel, and only 2 are cut. So it's _X_X with the x being a tooth. The other spots look like they will pop at any minute. Crank, crank.

I tried the goat milk yogurt, and while she wasn't super fussy, the next day she got one pinprick spot of blood in the poo. She had a very mild rash. So goat milk is out for me. Bleah. That yogurt was really good too, I had it with cinnamon and honey. I guess it shares one protein in common with cow milk, hence potential for reaction.

Yay for snowbabies!! Too cute!

Sam's laying on her belly with both sisters sitting beside her, and she is cracking up. It's awesome. Victoria keeps making faces at her, and Sam shrieks and laughs and then yells until she makes another face.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Hi all! Its been 3 days since I could post and of course you girls chat up 127 posts!

Been out of my house after spending four days making it look like the virtual tour. So Thur and Fri it was open to the Realtors and on Saturday it was shown 4 or 5 times and then today twice. Hopefully no more so we can watch the Bears!!!!!! We are actaully going to a party soon but spending a few hours in our home this weekend since we had to leave at 11am and couldnt come back until after 6pm. Plus its like zero degrees outside. This afternoon after we got back, Bob and Liz buried St Joseph in our backyard to sell the house soon.

So thats my story for now, I will check in as much as possible.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
BTW Ange, I love that *THE* 5 (i think that's the one you're talking about.) is *YOUR* freeway.







Where I grew up, *I*-5 is *THE* freeway.









We get to see DH tomorrow!!! Hooray!! He's been gone 3 weeks. I don't know how long I get to see him, I have to meet him with some lube for his truck. Hopefully we'll at least get lunch, but Katie and I are bringing a change of clothes in case we get to spend the night over there.







Still don't know when he's coming home or when he has to go back to the "other" work.









So glad you get to see hubby! Hope you are having a blast!

Actually this one was *the* 405... I technically go on 3 freeways to get to work so I call them all mine.







Too bad everyone else gets free access.

Random thoughts I never replied to...

Kelly, if I wore a fanny pack I may be jumped walking down the street. That is so not California! Unless you are a little old lady or out of towner from Nebraska or something.









The use of the word "pop", Lindsey, I saw the word and the sentence didn't even form until Kelly pointed out you were referring to "soda"







: I am so wrapped up in my own private California. Man, talk about self centered...














: Isn't it funny the different use of language just in the US (and Canada!)

Going in search of car seats... oh fun money spending... Other than that, no new news over here... Ya'll enjoy the puppy bowl! (that's what's on in my house...)


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey everyone







So I started the new thread and then disappeared and now came back to 7 pages, wow!







I've been trying stay away from the computer a bit (because every time I sign on for "just a minute" an hour goes by!) to clean and declutter (I hear ya, Kelly!) now that 80% of the flood damage is fixed, so our new house can actually look nice and we can have the housewarming party we've been wanting to have for 6 weeks now!

Andrew pulled up to standing for the first time a couple of days ago! I can't believe it. He is all over the place now, it's crazy. And he started waving, too! He sits on DH's lap across the room and DH says, "Wave 'hi' to Mama" and he does - it's the cutest thing ever! Oh and I forgot, the other adorable thing he does that I love - when he's tired and starts nursing, his eyes roll back so far! It cracks me up!







Speaking of waving, is anyone doing baby sign language? One of my friends was telling me I should start now, it's the perfect time. I didn't do it with the girls but I was thinking about it - anyone else?

Katie - congrats on the new job!

Heidi - so sorry about your situation







That is really hard.

Candice, your daughter sounds like such a great kid! I am trying to be a bit more like that with Teresa and I think it's helping with some of our issues.

Ange, sorry about your horrendous commute! And about your nighttime/lack of self-care time issues (since I read your post on the GD MSN group but didn't respond yet!) Hope you get to relax a little on the weekends at least!

Sarah, hang in there, Jackson will be here before you know it! But I know what you mean about gaining weight after getting married and being pregnant right away - I was _finally_ down to my ideal weight when DH and I were dating - but by the time we got married (and then on our honeymoon, forget it - Paris?! I think I ate more cheese and pastry and drank more wine in a week than most people do in a decade







) So coming back from our honeymoon and finding out I was pg, and then remaining pg and/or nursing for 5 1/2 years straight now, has not exactly done wonders for my figure







But I'm working on it! The current lack of sin-stick availability had helped a bit - at least until our neighbors started selling Girl Scout Cookies!!









Who was asking about sposies that won't leak - Jessica? Try Pampers Cruisers - they are AMAZING. They have a new liner thingie in them that works so well. Also great for containing bf poo - Andrew is an exploder







I just switched him to size 5 because 4 was getting too small around his chubbalicious waist!







:

Carseats - we use the Britax Marathon for both Madeleine and Andrew - they are expensive but they just seem the safest to me for our car - they say that the safest seat is the one that fits your car the best, and in our minivan, the seat slopes more than is typical so it's hard to get the right angle, and the LATCH attachments are set fairly close together, so I've found that the narrow/adjustable base of the Britax fits the best - I can get the LATCH anchor straps super-tight, and the angle is correct. Teresa has been in a booster seat for about 6 months - but I changed my mind about that and I want to put her back in a 5-pt. harness. I asked about this here on MDC in the Child Years area and got some recommendations on a good one that will fit her since she's quite big for her age. (Kelly - you inspired me to research more on this - thanks!)

So, what's everyone doing for the Super Bowl?? We were invited to a couple of parties and were planning to hit one or both - one is homeschool co-op friends and one is LLL friends. But unfortunately DH and I had a bit of a fight earlier today







and he said, "Go to the party yourself, I'm going to the office" and left. So it may be just the kids and me going. I still hope he shows up, though. (Note: anyone who thinks so, feel free to tell me what a complete jerk he is being. Especially Sarah!







) No seriously, I love him of course, but he's been stressed at work lately and is majorly taking it out on me (IMHO







) Basically his 40th bday is coming up in a couple of weeks, and I have been asking him repeatedly what he wants to do for it, and he 1) won't give me a straight answer; 2) claims he does not want a party but won't say why not; 3) keeps saying "don't do anything because we just bought a new house and I don't want you to waste money"; 4) tells me I do things for him that are the kinds of things *I* would like done for me and not what he wants. So I'm like, OK, if you honestly don't want me to plan a surprise, then tell me what you _would_ like! Otherwise let me plan something fun. It doesn't have to be huge or expensive, but it's a milestone birthday and I would feel bad to just let it pass with nothing. My parents offered to come babysit so I kept telling him all these ideas I had for what we could do, and he kept shooting down every one in a not-very-nice way but not offering any alternatives. So I felt pretty unappreciated. I really want to do something that would make him happy - he says he wants "nothing" but I'm afraid if I really do nothing, he'll be disappointed. The kids really wanted to do something for him too. I even said we could just all do a family dinner out and then leave the kids with my parents and go out somewhere nice for dessert and drinks or something, and he rolled his eyes and said, "whatever, we'll see." Well it can't be "we'll see" since my folks need notice if we need them to babysit. And then he made a callous remark about my efforts that really ticked me off, so I said something obnoxious back and well...it escalated from there. And you know how once you start arguing, it's hard to stay on the actual topic? (Or maybe that's just us














So before long it had gone from a fight about what to do for his 40th to a fight about how we never go on dates or do anything romantic anymore and that he must not enjoy my company anymore.







Well I knew it was a lost cause then....it ended with me saying something like, "Well fine, you can just spend your birthday alone then" and him storming out and leaving. Great. Well, at least I'm bringing margaritas to the party - I will need a few myself!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
This afternoon after we got back, Bob and Liz buried St Joseph in our backyard to sell the house soon.

We did that too! Hope his intercession works for you as well as it did for us!

And I forgot to say, all the latest photos are ADORABLE! Love the slinging/carrying photos and the snowsuit ones! We've yet to get enough snow for real playing in - just an inch or so that ices up right away.

Oh man. It's almost 5:00. I really don't want to go to the party without DH. I am going to try to be mature and reasonable about it and go call him. I mean, if I get all worried about online relationships breaking down, I should live up to my DDDDC and extend the olive branch to my own husband, right?!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Well...I've read the whole thread...but have no energy to respond. I've been super sick at the same time Lu is cutting teeth.







: It's been hell. I did feel a bit better today and we met Korin + Ruby and Megan + Nevie for coffee. The babies are adorable, and the moms either work out or have ridiculously good genes.







: (I'm not really irked.) But now, I'm exhausted again. Just wanted to stop in and say hello.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Sarah, hang in there, Jackson will be here before you know it! But I know what you mean about gaining weight after getting married and being pregnant right away - I was _finally_ down to my ideal weight when DH and I were dating - but by the time we got married (and then on our honeymoon, forget it - Paris?! I think I ate more cheese and pastry and drank more wine in a week than most people do in a decade







) So coming back from our honeymoon and finding out I was pg, and then remaining pg and/or nursing for 5 1/2 years straight now, has not exactly done wonders for my figure







But I'm working on it! The current lack of sin-stick availability had helped a bit - at least until our neighbors started selling Girl Scout Cookies!!









So, what's everyone doing for the Super Bowl?? We were invited to a couple of parties and were planning to hit one or both - one is homeschool co-op friends and one is LLL friends. But unfortunately DH and I had a bit of a fight earlier today







and he said, "Go to the party yourself, I'm going to the office" and left. So it may be just the kids and me going. I still hope he shows up, though. (Note: anyone who thinks so, feel free to tell me what a complete jerk he is being. Especially Sarah!







) No seriously, I love him of course, but he's been stressed at work lately and is majorly taking it out on me (IMHO







) Basically his 40th bday is coming up in a couple of weeks, and I have been asking him repeatedly what he wants to do for it, and he 1) won't give me a straight answer; 2) claims he does not want a party but won't say why not; 3) keeps saying "don't do anything because we just bought a new house and I don't want you to waste money"; 4) tells me I do things for him that are the kinds of things *I* would like done for me and not what he wants. So I'm like, OK, if you honestly don't want me to plan a surprise, then tell me what you _would_ like! Otherwise let me plan something fun. It doesn't have to be huge or expensive, but it's a milestone birthday and I would feel bad to just let it pass with nothing. My parents offered to come babysit so I kept telling him all these ideas I had for what we could do, and he kept shooting down every one in a not-very-nice way but not offering any alternatives. So I felt pretty unappreciated. I really want to do something that would make him happy - he says he wants "nothing" but I'm afraid if I really do nothing, he'll be disappointed. The kids really wanted to do something for him too. I even said we could just all do a family dinner out and then leave the kids with my parents and go out somewhere nice for dessert and drinks or something, and he rolled his eyes and said, "whatever, we'll see." Well it can't be "we'll see" since my folks need notice if we need them to babysit. And then he made a callous remark about my efforts that really ticked me off, so I said something obnoxious back and well...it escalated from there. And you know how once you start arguing, it's hard to stay on the actual topic? (Or maybe that's just us














So before long it had gone from a fight about what to do for his 40th to a fight about how we never go on dates or do anything romantic anymore and that he must not enjoy my company anymore.







Well I knew it was a lost cause then....it ended with me saying something like, "Well fine, you can just spend your birthday alone then" and him storming out and leaving. Great. Well, at least I'm bringing margaritas to the party - I will need a few myself!

I know he'll be here soon. I really can't stay pregnant forever, no matter how much it feels like it. We are NOT meant to be pregnant for 17 months!







Oh well. The contractions have lessened enough that I can sit without being in pain, so that helps a lot.

And as far as arguing and staying on topic goes, the main thing that has helped us is the "48 hour rule". We do not bring up a topic if it is more than 48 hours old. That means that 1)we're not dredging up old issues over and over again (seriously, my mom still gives my dad a hard time for forgetting to fill the car with gas in 1983) and 2) it forces discussion, so if something is really bugging us, we have 48 hours to discuss it, or it's no longer open for conversation. It's worked well, and saved us a lot of arguments/bickering.








I hope you guys can find something fun to do for his birthday!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Well...I've read the whole thread...but have no energy to respond. I've been super sick at the same time Lu is cutting teeth.







: It's been hell. I did feel a bit better today and we met Korin + Ruby and Megan + Nevie for coffee. The babies are adorable, and the moms either work out or have ridiculously good genes.







: (I'm not really irked.) But now, I'm exhausted again. Just wanted to stop in and say hello.

I'm sorry you're sick! I hope you're better soon.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Well...I've read the whole thread...but have no energy to respond. I've been super sick at the same time Lu is cutting teeth.







: It's been hell. I did feel a bit better today and we met Korin + Ruby and Megan + Nevie for coffee. The babies are adorable, and the moms either work out or have ridiculously good genes.







: (I'm not really irked.) But now, I'm exhausted again. Just wanted to stop in and say hello.

Megan works out. me, just damn lucky, cause







: i won't ever be a 'work out' kinda girl.








Sorry you're feeling crappy C, you didn't look crappy.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks.

Sarah, I like the 48-hour rule...maybe I'll try to implement that.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

ugh..sick house...sick baby...sick mama....sick papa....why?...hmmmm.....could it have been because the SICK IL's DECIDED TO VISIT WHILE SICK?....

...what are these...called again?

We have a diffuser that I put eucalyptus in to diffuse. I don't feel any better and the baby can't sleep because she can't breathe out of her nose.

My mom came over to help me out while Lee was working at the co-op and she washed the baby in the sink but got soap in her eyes







so I was consoling a hurt Bubbie-ann instead of resting. poor Bubbie-ann.

I like all the pictures and I like to say pop. But I am sick so I must go.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Kerri, you just had me laughing out loud your whole post.







I have been known to pick a fight when I need attention from the hubby too. Why do you think I am extra sensitive to when C is doing it? I know where he is coming from...







No advice though. Dh doesn't like to do anything big for his birthdays. Just likes food. Maybe your dh is just sensitive about it being the 40th? I'm thinking plan the family dinner and make dessert/drinks at home.









Dh is watching the puppy bowl....







:







:







:







:

Hmmm... I may need to go pick a fight...







:

Hope all the sick ones feel better soon... I know it Kicked My







last week as well...







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Thanks.

Sarah, I like the 48-hour rule...maybe I'll try to implement that.

It's a kickass rule. One of the good things we got out of our marriage prep through the church.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
ugh..sick house...sick baby...sick mama....sick papa....why?...hmmmm.....could it have been because the SICK IL's DECIDED TO VISIT WHILE SICK?....

...what are these...called again?

We have a diffuser that I put eucalyptus in to diffuse. I don't feel any better and the baby can't sleep because she can't breathe out of her nose.

My mom came over to help me out while Lee was working at the co-op and she washed the baby in the sink but got soap in her eyes







so I was consoling a hurt Bubbie-ann instead of resting. poor Bubbie-ann.

I like all the pictures and I like to say pop. But I am sick so I must go.

... are ellipsis.







Poor Bubbie-ann indeed! And how funny is it that her almost-twin's nickname is Bubba-doo? Ha!

And I'm very sorry the crummy ILs decided to visit while sick. That's NO good.

Please, goddess, don't let us get sick! I don't want to be sick and in labor!!!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Forgot~ CUTE snow pics!!!!!! Um, it was hot today. Like, um, shorts kind of hot.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

I, like Candice, have no energy to respond.
So,








No snow here, just cold. We went to brunch w/ the ILs and everyone (seriously, like 4 different tables of people) talked about how cute Philip is.
I'll write more when I'm at work, probably, and totally not working because it's so







boring.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Hi Riki!







on the standing, and







on the daycare probs.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mommitola*


Harper in a snowsuit


 Love it! The snowsuits are the same shade of dusty pink, I think. She looks like she's waiting for a bus or something. Wish you coulda had the goat yogurt without problem, I hope she gets an 'iron belly' soon and you can get back to eating foods you love! That goes for all mamas still on restriction!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama*


Speaking of waving, is anyone doing baby sign language? One of my friends was telling me I should start now, it's the perfect time. I didn't do it with the girls but I was thinking about it - anyone else?
<snip>
Who was asking about sposies that won't leak - Jessica? Try Pampers Cruisers - they are AMAZING. They have a new liner thingie in them that works so well. 
<snip> 
I mean, if I get all worried about online relationships breaking down, I should live up to my DDDDC and extend the olive branch to my own husband, right?!










You know, I never did it with DS, and his vocab and speaking is great, so I'm probably not goign to do it with DD either....we just talk a LOT around here, so I'm sure she'll pick things up pretty quickly!









<snip>







: on the Cruisers, they are the bomb!

<snip> good luck with hubby









Quote:



Originally Posted by *papayapetunia*


Well...I've read the whole thread...but have no energy to respond. I've been super sick at the same time Lu is cutting teeth.







: It's been hell.










i can't wait until Spring/Summer when we all can get a little break from the winter sickies!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sehbub*


And as far as arguing and staying on topic goes, the main thing that has helped us is the "48 hour rule". We do not bring up a topic if it is more than 48 hours old. That means that 1)we're not dredging up old issues over and over again (seriously, my mom still gives my dad a hard time for forgetting to fill the car with gas in 1983) and 2) it forces discussion, so if something is really bugging us, we have 48 hours to discuss it, or it's no longer open for conversation. It's worked well, and saved us a lot of arguments/bickering.


 I love this idea, too. I'll have to talk to DH about this. We do pretty well, but occasionally hang on to feelings and emotions behind past issues, not the issue in particular, but bring back up how we felt about something in the past - hard to explain but it's not healthy either. I really like the 48-hour thing.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chiromama*


Megan works out. me, just damn lucky, cause







: i won't ever be a 'work out' kinda girl.








Sorry you're feeling crappy C, you didn't look crappy.










 Damn lucky for sure - I'm not a workout girl either, and I'm NOT lucky like you.
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom*


ugh..sick house...sick baby...sick mama....sick papa....why?...hmmmm.....could it have been because the SICK IL's DECIDED TO VISIT WHILE SICK?....

I like all the pictures and I like to say pop. But I am sick so I must go.










to you too!







: ILs... Oh, and I'll let you in on a little secret: I used to say pop too, when I was living outside of Pittsburgh while I was a kid...but changed over to soda quickly when I moved to NY state.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paddington*


Forgot~ CUTE snow pics!!!!!! Um, it was hot today. Like, um, shorts kind of hot.










global warning.

Watched the Super Bowl last night, that was quite a game. I can't believe that weather the entire time. And I'm SO glad Prince didn't wuss out and decide to not perform because of the rain. I love him. DH said, "Dave Grohl must have wet himself when Prince covered his song - that's a huge compliment." DH loves Prince now because of a "Chappelle's Show" episode - anyone know the one I'm talking about?







OK, I can't resist, here's the clip: Chappelle Show/Prince For anyone unfamiliar with the show, the guy telling the story is Eddie Murphy's brother, Charlie (who is a regular on Chappelle's Show and has stories about Hollywood in the 80s that are just too funny.)


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

The Bears Game was great the first minute and that was it! Great party though. We had a party for people who had small kids at my friend/realtor's house. Our kids are in class together and she is 4 blocks away. So if someone's kid has a meltdown, they can go and not miss the game, not that it mattered!
We vowed to get together for the next one. I said it could be at my house and the kids could bring their spouses


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 

So, Kait is waving! It's soooo stinking cute. !


William started waving too, but he usually waves with the hand that is behind my back when someone in front of him waves. Too funny...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 

She's still working on teeth. I thought the top 4 were all in, but she let me get a good feel, and only 2 are cut. So it's _X_X with the x being a tooth. The other spots look like they will pop at any minute. Crank, crank.
.

We only have the two bottem teeth, and he has had them since Christmas Day. My two year old got his first 6 teeth in a week and a half..that was fun!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Other than that, no new news over here... Ya'll enjoy the puppy bowl! (that's what's on in my house...)
















Ok, we went to a Superbowl party and before we left, my husband put the Puppy bowl on for our dog...you know, so she wouldn't miss the big dog game of the year









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
And you know how once you start arguing, it's hard to stay on the actual topic? (Or maybe that's just us














!


We do that all the time. Always ends up back to the same topic. Actually, that topic is usually very similier to the one you had, that he doesn't enjoy being with me or being married to me anymore. Issues, anyone??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
We vowed to get together for the next one. I said it could be at my house and the kids could bring their spouses










We were just saying the same things about the Eagles....my grandchildren might enjoy seeing them win!!

Well, nothing much here. It is COLD. My kids won't wake up because we were out too late last night, but heck if I am going out to drive Lillian to school.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
DH loves Prince now because of a "Chappelle's Show" episode - anyone know the one I'm talking about?









Assemble your crew! Game. Blouses.
We loooove that one and quote it randomly. I watched that dvd while I was in labor, haha. Heather, we should have TV night if we lived closer.

The 48 hour rule is probably a good idea, but then again sometimes people can manage to pack a lot of dumb into 48 hours :/ I like to end all fights with "Yeah? Well, you broke up with me!" Which dates back to 3 months in 2002 where I moved out. We figured out we wasted something like 20k on rent that year because someone was being a butt. Can't let that one whizz by, now can I?


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I watched that dvd while I was in labor, haha.

OMG. So did I.









That one, and the Venture Bros DVD from "Adult Swim". You know that one? Brilliant show.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
The 48 hour rule is probably a good idea, but then again sometimes people can manage to pack a lot of dumb into 48 hours :/ I like to end all fights with "Yeah? Well, you broke up with me!" Which dates back to 3 months in 2002 where I moved out. We figured out we wasted something like 20k on rent that year because someone was being a butt. Can't let that one whizz by, now can I?









: That's right! Now, if I had to get everything out within 48 hours I wouldn't be able to bring up those random people he had dinner with in college with names that begin with "Sh-" like Sheshanna and Shanna-Marie and Cherie and Shira (actually she was just Annamarie, but I had to prove my point with the Sh-) What we actually end up doing though is that I have to organize my thoughts by rehearsing everything I am ticked off about a few times with my mother and/or sister. (they are actually pretty good sounding boards because they know how great dh is and the things I am usually ticked off about are trivial in the whole scheme of things or as soon as I tell him, he corrects it) And then when I have calmed down some and can speak without yelling, I then approach dh about how I am feeling. We also have a WEDS book. Did any of you Catholics get that from your class? For those not familiar it is *W*rite, *E*xchange, *D*iscuss, *S*olve.

The most brilliant thing I got out of my class though was to ALWAYS talk about finances. No secrets or trying to cover-up to protect the other person. If we are broke, we are broke. If we are rolling in it this month, we are rolling in it this month....

Anywho, to work. Have a good one guys....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
OMG. So did I.









That one, and the Venture Bros DVD from "Adult Swim". You know that one? Brilliant show.

Only thing I watch on Adult Swim is the Boondocks... Great show....Labor... first time dh watched a hockey game... Second time it was late at night and really kind of went fast so no TV for us....


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
We also have a WEDS book. Did any of you Catholics get that from your class? For those not familiar it is *W*rite, *E*xchange, *D*iscuss, *S*olve.

The most brilliant thing I got out of my class though was to ALWAYS talk about finances. No secrets or trying to cover-up to protect the other person. If we are broke, we are broke. If we are rolling in it this month, we are rolling in it this month....

Anywho, to work. Have a good one guys....

We didn't get that book. Our marriage prep may have been slightly different though, as it was "re-marriage" prep, focusing on blending families and dealing with ex families, ex spouses, first children, new children, etc.

We really liked our marriage prep, actually. I grew up with parents who were Engaged Encounter instructors (and they have one of the worst marriages I've ever seen...irony anyone?) so I was used to it, for the most part.

And the finances are huge here! We talk about it all the time. It's made a huge difference in our daily life, honestly. It always amazes me to talk to my few married friends who have no idea how much their spouse makes, or what their money is being spent on. I don't understand that, TBH...not that I'm saying Brad has to tell me every time he stops to get a soda (or I him) but I mean I have friends who don't know what their spouse spent $400 on, and vice versa.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
We didn't get that book. Our marriage prep may have been slightly different though, as it was "re-marriage" prep, focusing on blending families and dealing with ex families, ex spouses, first children, new children, etc.


It's actually just a notebook we created for that purpose, not an actual book given by the class or anything.

And for us, it was deciding how much was a fair amount that could be spent without consulting. Everything relative depending on how secure you are financially and all.... If we are going to spend more than that amount, then we have to discuss....


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
It's actually just a notebook we created for that purpose, not an actual book given by the class or anything.

And for us, it was deciding how much was a fair amount that could be spent without consulting. Everything relative depending on how secure you are financially and all.... If we are going to spend more than that amount, then we have to discuss....

Now I understand!







Got it.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Now I understand!







Got it.









: Didn't mean to confuse you.







:


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Ok.

1. 48 hour rule. Sounds great. Right now we are currently working with an "anything that happened within our lifetimes" rule, which means when DH gets mad he'll bring up something that happened 5 years ago.

2. Katie, congrats on the job! Kessa, I"m glad you get to see your DH. Helen, your posts make me laugh. And, I like the snowbabies pictures everyone posted.

3. Heidi, I'm sorry to hear about your difficulties, and hope things work out soon. (I don't have any great suggestions, unfortunately).

Other stuff--
P is a crawling fiend and he wreaks havoc wherever he goes. DH is tired!

Why are eggs "on sale" for $1.99? Why are they so expensive now? These aren't even happy chicken eggs- they're from battery cage chickens. ???

This weekend I discovered the cats had peed outside of the litterbox, because the box had gotten so bad. I must be really out of it, because I had FORGOTTEN that we have a litter box!







: Note to self: be very very sweet and loving to cats.

DH keeps getting after me to get a playpen but instead I put chairs sideways on the floor and it worked... for 6 hours, when he figured out how to go around them. Little stinker.

Did I post about this before? VENT warning:
SS's mother's youngest son was born on Jan 2. She has been bfing him, but SS said on Wed. that "sometimes she has to use formula because she doesn't have enough milk." ??? She bf SS until he was 2, so I don't see how she could truly have supply problems. I wanted to suggest things, but she and I don't have a relationship. I just said to SS that she'd make enough milk if she just let the baby suck, because that's what stimulates milk production.
I even went so far as to consider sending information to her in the mail about how she should essentially get rid of the formula and pacifier (I'm sure she's using one), just nurse her baby on demand, and it would be fine.
Well, this weekend she left the baby with her mother so she could go over to her sister's house.







: WFT? He's 1 month old! No wonder she has supply problems, because she leaves this sweet new thing when her supply is establishing.
I know it's none of my business, and I know it doesn't matter that I'm frustrated by how it affects SS. He's smart, he'll figure it out. I guess I"m just sad for the baby. It wasn't like she HAD to leave him. (And if anyone out there left their baby at 1 mo, please don't take offense! This isn't directed towards you!) Why do people bother having kids when all they want to do with them is farm them out to others? (This statement is not just derived from this occurrence.)
Anyway, I don't think she wants to bf him, so I won't bother sending her info.
And, SS told us he doesn't like spending time w/ his mom because she makes him take care of the kids (one brother, 2.5, one brand new). That's sad.

Ok, off to work.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
1. 48 hour rule. Sounds great. Right now we are currently working with an "anything that happened within our lifetimes" rule, which means when DH gets mad he'll bring up something that happened 5 years ago.

And, SS told us he doesn't like spending time w/ his mom because she makes him take care of the kids (one brother, 2.5, one brand new). That's sad.

Ok, off to work.

Seriously, the 48 hour rule rocks. And it's really easy once you get used to doing it.

Oh, and we also have the "don't talk about anything remotely serious after 10pm or before Sarah has been awake for half an hour in the morning" rule. 'Cause we both are REALLY exhausted at night and tend to get snippy with one another after 10 if we try and discuss anything important, and I am NOT a morning person...by any stretch of the imagination. Seriously, if it's important, we e-mail each other so that we can mull it over during the day and then discuss it in the evening when Brad gets home. Or, it gets resolved over e-mail. Either way, it's discussed. We rarely back-burner things. One way or another, it gets figured out within that 48 hours. It's pretty neat.

Re: SS's mom...I don't know what to tell you. All I know is that I'm grateful we'll never have to deal with that, considering that my girls' biomom will never have more kids. She's so different than I (refused to BF either girl, at all, left them both in carseats all day long, CIO, scheduling, would circ without even thinking twice or feeling guilty, etc) that I don't think I could keep my mouth shut.







DDs1&2 are seeing such a different world in our house, and they have expressed many times that they really like the way we're raising their baby sister.

There was something else I wanted to say, and I just completely blanked...talk about pregnant brain!!

OH! Another board I'm on (local mom's group) is going to be starting a Frugal Living forum with me as the moderator. I'm excited.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

I'm lost. I can't even catch up. I went to my mom's yesterday





















I know to take her lightly,but the things she says make me







: .

OK so I have a situation.My dh was married before(not the problem)to his best friends sister they were married for one year then split. she messed him up good. people tell me he's not the same person he was.Well bf diead 2 yrs ago from cancer and we still hang with his wife. I am having a pampered chef party and I invited said wife and she called back saying she was comming and she was bringing S along do I mind? And I said that I didn't. Then in the back of my mind I was like





















.

How do I be nice to someone who isnt very nice?I feel like I will be judged on so many counts.

To add all she wanted was kids when she was married to dh.know she's on ter 4th and no kids. that is all end rant.

I will go back and play catchup!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
I'm lost. I can't even catch up. I went to my mom's yesterday





















I know to take her lightly,but the things she says make me







: .

OK so I have a situation.My dh was married before(not the problem)to his best friends sister they were married for one year then split. she messed him up good. people tell me he's not the same person he was.Well bf diead 2 yrs ago from cancer and we still hang with his wife. I am having a pampered chef party and I invited said wife and she called back saying she was comming and she was bringing S along do I mind? And I said that I didn't. Then in the back of my mind I was like





















.

How do I be nice to someone who isnt very nice?I feel like I will be judged on so many counts.

To add all she wanted was kids when she was married to dh.know she's on ter 4th and no kids. that is all end rant.

I will go back and play catchup!

I would bet she wouldnt show IMO, But if she does, she will endure lots of stares etc since everyone will know the story when she arrives. At least if it was at my party, a few girlfriends would know and bam now everyone knows.









We are all exhuasted here. From the 4 days of running crazy and then 4 days of staying away. Last night after that horrible game, we all came home and crashed.

As far as WEDS or the 48 hour rule etc. Bob and I were a PreCana couple at our church for several years. We stopped about 3 years ago because the lead couple who was ancient were driving us nutso. They managed to run the most boring seminar there ever was and could not figure out why they got such horrible feedback from the engaged couples. One couple came to our baptism class a few years later and said they were glad to see us because they liked our part of the day the best. .

But my point, we used to stress communication, expectations, and of course your relationship. We still do date night with each other, talk about 99% of $ matters, plus if something is bugging us, be upfront. Letting it escalate to a huge fight and then drudging up ancient history does no one any favors as anyone here has learned. We have learned over 10 years that taking turns and sometimes picking up slack for the other helps us.

We also love when the other does "little things" for the other. Like, Bob is eating and I take his plate etc up and clear up. I have a crazy day so he does the dishes that night. Tomorrow he is taking the day off, so I will make sure he can sleep until 7am because he is exhausted right now. The message it sends- I care about you and I know you will appreciate this little something special and it will make your life easier, even if only for a few minutes. It dosent cost anything and its nothing extra I have to go out of my way for.

Sorry for the soapbox.







:


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I like to end all fights with "Yeah? Well, you broke up with me!" Which dates back to 3 months in 2002 where I moved out. We figured out we wasted something like 20k on rent that year because someone was being a butt. Can't let that one whizz by, now can I?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Now, if I had to get everything out within 48 hours I wouldn't be able to bring up those random people he had dinner with in college with names that begin with "Sh-" like Sheshanna and Shanna-Marie and Cherie and Shira (actually she was just Annamarie, but I had to prove my point with the Sh-)


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I
... are ellipsis.







Poor Bubbie-ann indeed! And how funny is it that her almost-twin's nickname is Bubba-doo? Ha!

Please, goddess, don't let us get sick! I don't want to be sick and in labor!!!

That is funny!

Don't worry I washed my hands before I logged on to MDC.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 







to you too!







: ILs... Oh, and I'll let you in on a little secret: I used to say pop too, when I was living outside of Pittsburgh while I was a kid...but changed over to soda quickly when I moved to NY state.

It's weird because I thought I had retrained myself to say soda...we lived in Savannah for awhile and I learned that pop isn't pop there. But now I am saying it again...not that DH buys me pop ever. I have to sneak it at work.

How come when I'm home sick I get stuck working?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Why not use both and say "soda pop"? Satifies both requirements.







:

And sorry you didn't get an actual day off Lindsey...


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Why not use both and say "soda pop"? Satifies both requirements.







:

And sorry you didn't get an actual day off Lindsey...









Thank you....I need a hug!

Did I mention that the IL's gave Marlow a chocolate pretzel?

OH! and thank you Lisa for the bathrobe! Marlow loves it!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

. What is up with people really having no clue what to feed kids? We were leaving for church and C said he was hungry. It was 7 in the morning. Why did dh grab him an oreo cookie? Never heard of a granola bar or some wheat crackers???


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 







. What is up with people really having no clue what to feed kids? We were leaving for church and C said he was hungry. It was 7 in the morning. Why did dh grab him an oreo cookie? Never heard of a granola bar or some wheat crackers???

















: Oreos are the breakfast of champions! With cold pizza!







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 







: Oreos are the breakfast of champions! With cold pizza!







:










This is definitely one of those do as I say not as I do moments







: But I gotta heat my pizza....









Forgot to say, I solved the problem. Finished the oreos myself so I wouldn't have to worry about it in the future


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Can I make a small request? Can we not talk about catholicism all the time? If we aren't allowed (as a former catholic) to joke about catholic guilt, can we avoid the topic all together?







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Can I make a small request? Can we not talk about catholicism all the time? If we aren't allowed (as a former catholic) to joke about catholic guilt, can we avoid the topic all together?







:

Sorry about that. Don't even recall how we got on that subject...


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

:







:







:







:







:







:

I am so sad/upset/frutrated right now..

John was suppose to come over last night to see the kids because he left to california today and he never showed. so i gave him the benfit of the doubt that maybe he just was tired or something he'll come in the morning.. no he never showed up.. i just got off the phone with his old roommate and he left at noon......


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

I've been there. I'm really, really sorry.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
This is definitely one of those do as I say not as I do moments







: But I gotta heat my pizza....









Forgot to say, I solved the problem. Finished the oreos myself so I wouldn't have to worry about it in the future
























Good call!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Can I make a small request? Can we not talk about catholicism all the time? If we aren't allowed (as a former catholic) to joke about catholic guilt, can we avoid the topic all together?







:

Sorry about that! No problem whatsoever.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 







:







:







:







:







:







:

I am so sad/upset/frutrated right now..

John was suppose to come over last night to see the kids because he left to california today and he never showed. so i gave him the benfit of the doubt that maybe he just was tired or something he'll come in the morning.. no he never showed up.. i just got off the phone with his old roommate and he left at noon......

Oh sweetie, I'm so sorry.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Sorry about your ex heidi.







That just sux.


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Heidi -- That must be so hard.









For some reason I'm really craving an oreo right now...







mMMmmm..

Both kids are actually napping together... a miracle!

I think I'm in for another early walker. Anna pulled up to standing yesterday, and she has routinely been pulling up to kneeling. She crawled all the way down the hall yesterday looking for me, too. That's a long way! And she was quick! Ai ai ai... My DS took his first step at 9 months, but wasn't fully walking until 10 1/2 months... I bet Anna's going to be the same! It's hard when they walk so early though because they don't understand that they can bonk into things easily. Means lots of bumps, bruises and falls.

Are any of yours working on their top teeth? I really think Anna's getting those, slowly...


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paddington*


And can I tell you HOW ADORABLE IS HANNAH IN THAT CABLE KNIT SWEATER. OH.MY.GOSH.


And that hat in the first pic!! How adorable!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes*


We get to see DH tomorrow!!! (


Yay!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *The4OfUs*


A few pics: 
Carrier (what is up with my forehead in this pic? Ew.)
SnowThrow
Coming to get Mommy

So, Kait is waving! It's soooo stinking cute.


Pics are sooo cute!! And J.C started waving this weekend!! Its so adorable! He waves w/ his hand opening towards him. Oh, so cute!







:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mommitola*


Harper in a snowsuit

I tried the goat milk yogurt, and while she wasn't super fussy, the next day she got one pinprick spot of blood in the poo.


OMG! Too Cute! Love the one of you and her in the black/white. Beautiful! Sorry no goats milk for you. Have you tried Rice milk? Its not the same, really thin, so not even sure if its worth it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paddington*


Kelly, if I wore a fanny pack I may be jumped walking down the street. That is so not California! Unless you are a little old lady or out of towner from Nebraska or something.










I know, thats why I thought it was so funny!!














: I was born and raised in Cali and I don't think fanny packs have been in style since the 80's!! A fanny pack and a Members Only jacket, now there's some style!!







:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama*


Andrew pulled up to standing for the first time a couple of days ago! I can't believe it. He is all over the place now, it's crazy. And he started waving, too!

And you know how once you start arguing, it's hard to stay on the actual topic? (Or maybe that's just us














!


How cute! I never knew waving was a developmental milestone, but all the kiddos are doing it roughly around the same time!

Sorry about the arguement. And yeah, I think its human nature to bring up old issues. So no, its not just you







:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *papayapetunia*


I've been super sick at the same time Lu is cutting teeth.







:


OOhh sorry you have the sickies







Hope you're feeling better soon.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sehbub*


the main thing that has helped us is the "48 hour rule".


Now thats a great rule!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chiromama*


Megan works out. me, just damn lucky, cause







: i won't ever be a 'work out' kinda girl.








Sorry you're feeling crappy C, you didn't look crappy.










How is Meg? Hows her hubby? Is he doing well?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The4OfUs*


And I'm SO glad Prince didn't wuss out and decide to not perform because of the rain.

DH loves Prince now because of a "Chappelle's Show" episode


Both JasN and I were just waiting for one of those dancers with him to fall on their bootie jumping around like that in those stiletto boots!! Talk about Talent!

I LOVE that skit!! Awesome! I hadn't seen that one. We love adult swim too. JasN loves Robot Chicken, which is a little out there for me, but we both love Family Guy.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amys1st*


The Bears Game was great the first minute and that was it!


Sorry Amy 'bout da Bears. I guess it was just too slippery to do the shuffle! At least you know your Bears might make it to the Super Bowl again soon, they had a killer year! My poor Saints have never been in the Super Bowl and this was their best year in the 40 year history of the team!







:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paddington*


And for us, it was deciding how much was a fair amount that could be spent without consulting. Everything relative depending on how secure you are financially and all.... If we are going to spend more than that amount, then we have to discuss....


Very smart. We kinda have the same rule. I always tend to ask more, just because since I stay home, I sometimes get that "its his money not mine" syndrome and everytime he thinks Im crazy to think that. Oh well, its my hangup not his









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sehbub*


Oh, and we also have the "don't talk about anything remotely serious after 10pm or before Sarah has been awake for half an hour in the morning" rule. 'Cause we both are REALLY exhausted at night and tend to get snippy with one another after 10 if we try and discuss anything important


This is also very smart. I know I've been guilty of starting a serious discussion right before bedtime and we've always agreed to never go to bed angry, so it made for a very late night. And Im sure the fact that we were both exhausted didn't help the issue either.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sehbub*









: Oreos are the breakfast of champions! With cold pizza!







:










I LURVE cold pizza!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar*


I am so sad/upset/frutrated right now..












Ok, so it took me like 2 hours to reply. And somehow not all the messages I wanted to reply to are here









So, from memory, which is pretty faulty these days,









BFM, glad to be an inspiration.

argh, gotta run, duty calls....hope everyone's having a good day


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AugustineM* 
Are any of yours working on their top teeth? I really think Anna's getting those, slowly...

We are over here!! J.C's getting all 4 teeth in on top at the same time. He's got 4 huge bumps and it looks sooo excrutiating! I can't imagine what that feels like. One of the front ones is so close I can see it thru his gum, but it hasn't broke the surface. OUCH!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

So Jackson went through a growth spurt in the last couple of days. I know this because my belly button is pretty much flat now. There is just the slightest hollow. It didn't look like that on Friday.

This full term pregnancy stuff is WEIRD.

Brad's making chicken quesadillas for dinner







I am so excited.

That is all.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
This full term pregnancy stuff is WEIRD.
.

I am soooo glad to hear you complain about being full term!!! YAY!!







:

Speaking of Breakfast of Champions, (well not the bears...) I had leftover nacho chili dip and now I am eating it again.
You know- that Hormel garbage w shredded cheddar and cream cheese. I dont ever have it and the Bears going to the superbowl is well worth it, besides I might wait until they do it again which will be a while!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
I am soooo glad to hear you complain about being full term!!! YAY!!







:

Speaking of Breakfast of Champions, (well not the bears...) I had leftover nacho chili dip and now I am eating it again.
You know- that Hormel garbage w shredded cheddar and cream cheese. I dont ever have it and the Bears going to the superbowl is well worth it, besides I might wait until they do it again which will be a while!

I really like that kind of dip.







:

And I'm pretty glad to be griping about full term too.

Please, all of you feel free to tell me to shut up.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

ok, this is super cheesy but my husband just told me how lucky he was...

"he gets ideas and he can just do them because he is 'sponsored by love'".

Sponsored by Love! He says that what being a SAHD feels like to him.

I'm so sick and this made me feel great!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
ok, this is super cheesy but my husband just told me how lucky he was...

"he gets ideas and he can just do them because he is 'sponsored by love'".

Sponsored by Love! He says that what being a SAHD feels like to him.

I'm so sick and this made me feel great!

Awe! Seriously, Lee sounds like such an amazing guy! What a sweet thing to say!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
ok, this is super cheesy but my husband just told me how lucky he was...

"he gets ideas and he can just do them because he is 'sponsored by love'".

Sponsored by Love! He says that what being a SAHD feels like to him.

I'm so sick and this made me feel great!

Lindsey, thats sooo cute!! You're lucky too, he sounds like an awesome guy!









Ok, so how do you change your "member" name if you have a DDDDC. This is a question asked a little too late, seeing as how when I went to change the name, I accidently hit enter and erased my DDDDC that Amy gave me


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)




----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

: With so much drama in our DDC, it's kind of hard bein' Snoop D-O-double-G...







:


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Can someone just humor me? I have this silly idea that if our DDC can continue to exist peacefully, that somehow there's hope for the rest of the world...religious or not, Christian or Muslim, black or white, rich or poor, you get what I'm saying? Because if our DDC can't get past our differences and try to understand each other, our children have a very bleak future. I know it sounds stupid, but it's the way I feel.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Can I make a small request? Can we not talk about catholicism all the time? If we aren't allowed (as a former catholic) to joke about catholic guilt, can we avoid the topic all together?







:

Korin - sorry if you were bothered by that, I think it's just coincidence that a bunch of us June mamas happen to be of the same faith so it tends to come up occasionally. I don't think anyone meant (I know I certainly didn't) to monopolize the conversation or anything with it. And I honestly wouldn't mind if anyone's Jewish, Muslim, etc. practices or whatever came up with respect to a particular topic we're discussing....for me anyway, I can't promise to avoid the topic totally because my faith is a huge part (actually THE biggest part) of who I am - it informs my decisions on just about everything in my life, so I can't really separate it from who I am and what I do as a mother, wife, etc.....but I will try my best to be sensitive and as I said, I totally welcome hearing about anyone's other religious or spiritual practices (obviously not exclusively religious stuff that would belong in Spirituality forum but YKWIM, stuff that's related to what we're talking about!)

Hope that made sense! Sorry to have made you uncomfortable


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Can someone just humor me? I have this silly idea that if our DDC can continue to exist peacefully, that somehow there's hope for the rest of the world...religious or not, Christian or Muslim, black or white, rich or poor, you get what I'm saying? Because if our DDC can't get past our differences and try to understand each other, our children have a very bleak future. I know it sounds stupid, but it's the way I feel.

ITA!

It's not stupid at all. It's pretty much what I was trying to say in my long post the other day....except it took you 2 nice, concise sentences and it took me like 5 paragraphs


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Can someone just humor me? I have this silly idea that if our DDC can continue to exist peacefully, that somehow there's hope for the rest of the world...religious or not, Christian or Muslim, black or white, rich or poor, you get what I'm saying? Because if our DDC can't get past our differences and try to understand each other, our children have a very bleak future. I know it sounds stupid, but it's the way I feel.

you're right. carry on.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Lindsey, thats sooo cute!! You're lucky too, he sounds like an awesome guy!









Ok, so how do you change your "member" name if you have a DDDDC. This is a question asked a little too late, seeing as how when I went to change the name, I accidently hit enter and erased my DDDDC that Amy gave me









sure it was an accident?? Love my dd btw!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Just to add - I think the difference is that the "Catholic guilt" joke could potentially be taken as an insult (not saying I took it that way, just saying I can pretty readily see how a person might) while mentioning how your church marriage prep class gave you some good insights on dealing with your spouse, or that you have a tradition of burying a statue when you're selling a house or whatever is just talking about who you are and where you come from and why you do what you do, IMHO. Same as if I tell someone I am very, very pro-breastfeeding, and I talk about breastfeeding a lot because it's important to me, and I relate a lot of things back to breastfeeding, I don't want to make a bottle-feeding friend not want to be around me - but I can't hide a part of myself from her either.

Believe me I understand though - my mother's side of the family is Catholic and my father's is Jewish, and I grew up with people always either insulting each other over religion or being afraid to be themselves and it sucks. I think people should be free to talk about what's important to them as long as they are not attacking someone else or debating doctrine or whatever, obviously that belongs on another thread (the doctrine part - not the attacking part! Hope that one was clear!







)

Anyway, glad we are talking about it openly, see this is good - we are discussing nicely and trying to make everyone comfortable, right?! Maybe? I hope?







:


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Can I make a small request? Can we not talk about catholicism all the time? If we aren't allowed (as a former catholic) to joke about catholic guilt, can we avoid the topic all together?







:

Sorry I talked about burying St Joseph but it was part of my day and it also had something to do w what I had been talking about the last few days. I try to refrain much as possible but sorry I will only talk about waht we should talk about.

So moving on,

Does anyone know any "stepford wives"? Just like in the movie, dressed perfect and everything they say comes with a big phoony smile and tweak in their voice?? A couple of us were in a pizza place the other day eating with the kids. This place is great because its Italian and can feed ususally 99% of the group incl kids. We meet people there all the time w kids anytime of day. Anyhow, so do a lot of other people. So it was me, my 2 dds and a couple of friends and their kids before preschool one day. We were finishing up when in walked two stepford ladies. They were dressed perfect with their two kids each dressed perfect. They were setting up for two others coming as well. They both matched perfect all the way down to the diaper bag. When they talked to each other, they had this shrill in their voice and it was accomanied by a weird phony smile. We watched them for about 5 minutes and then had to pack up ourselves. So I offered them Maggie's high chair since they had more coming. One looked at me oddly and the other one saved her with a "Great! Thank you" and a phony smile. As we left, we saw their friends who would meet them a mile away. I was this close to saying- your friends are in that room right there but I bit my tongue. That was weird! we all LOL but were wondering- how do you live like that!!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh back to the 48-hour rule, Sarah, that is a great idea - I just wonder how it would work for us. Because DH and I usually don't fight over specific incidents but more like general "issues" if that makes sense? Like it's not that he came home late or he forgot to do something I asked him to....more like we both have some general ways of being that have been bothering the other for some time, and they come and go but it's hard to pinpoint like "you did this yesterday." Like the birthday thing - the whole issue is pretty trivial in itself but it brought up underlying issues - he feels that I am too controlling, and I feel that he is unappreciative of me. This birthday issue is just one example. Also, he feels that I spend too much money (probably true in some situations) and I feel that he's unrealistic in terms of what things cost (there's the finance thing you mentioned too - is there any couple that does NOT argue about money? If so I want to meet you!)

Amy I like your perspective a lot. You sound very unselfish and that's how I need to be more often. I think part of our problem is that both DH and I think of ourselves too much and each other not enough.

Anyway I hope I haven't made it sound like our marriage is a disaster or anything!! DH is a GREAT guy, a fantastic husband and father, and most of the time we're very, very happy and in love - it just bothers me that there are a few problems that come up over and over and over and never seem to get resolved once and for all.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Two things I was just thinking about over dinner...

1) I was raised Catholic, and that leads me to believe that it must be hard to find Catholic AP people to converse with. So if I am right, it must be pretty exciting to be able to do that here.

2) I am atheist, well, secular humanist actually, and I often feel, here and other places, that people talk about Christianity as if everyone is in on it. I feel like there is this expectation for people to be accepting and tolerant of religion, but not of non-religion. I guess this is what sometimes makes it exhausting to hear about religion all the time for me.

Now, let's sing Kumbaya.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Does anyone know any "stepford wives"?

YES!!! There are a few of them who have daughters in Teresa's ballet and tap class! It drives me nuts. They are TOO perfect - and this is coming from someone who as you know tries to look nice and put-together, but with them it's ridiculous. It goes beyond makeup and nice clothes - it's an attitude. They hang together apart from all the other moms and barely look at you or talk to you. I am SO not used to that because I'm very outgoing and I'm usually one of the people who knows everyone, talking, sitting together, etc. So I finally made an effort to talk to them a bit and they made a big show of being sooooo syrupy-sweet nice to me, but the conversation always lasts like 2 minutes and I still get the feeling they are talking about me behind my back the minute I turn around! One of them has a daughter who LOVES Andrew so she always runs out of class and asks me if she can hold him, and I let her, and the mom rushes over and I can tell she's trying to get her daughter to stop fawning over him and just go with her. She's got that shrill, patronizing voice you describe and she's like, "Oh yeeeees, the baby is veeeeery cute. Now come along, we have somewhere to be...."

I admit though, part of it is probably a teeny bit of jealousy - they have some HUGE diamonds they always wear







: I have to keep telling myself, "You really don't want those! They were probably blood diamonds from Africa! You don't want that on your conscience! Really!"


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Two things I was just thinking about over dinner...

1) I was raised Catholic, and that leads me to believe that it must be hard to find Catholic AP people to converse with. So if I am right, it must be pretty exciting to be able to do that here.

2) I am atheist, well, secular humanist actually, and I often feel, here and other places, that people talk about Christianity as if everyone is in on it. I feel like there is this expectation for people to be accepting and tolerant of religion, but not of non-religion. I guess this is what sometimes makes it exhausting to hear about religion all the time for me.

Now, let's sing Kumbaya.

Actually, Candice, pretty much all of the practicing Catholics I know IRL are very, very AP - I can really think of only one exception offhand. There are actually a few books I love (PM me if anyone is interested) which make the case that AP parenting and particularly extended breastfeeding are almost requirements for being a good Catholic mother. It's been my experience that most Catholics are AP (Dr. Sears types) although many Protestants I know are not (a lot of the non-Catholic Christian books are like Dr. Dobson etc. who are far from AP!) And I mean no disrespect at all to Protestant mamas!!! Just saying that the famous child-rearing books by Protestants that I am aware of are not really AP but obviously I don't know all of them so correct me if I am wrong!

On your second point, I can only speak for myself but I think I am very tolerant of non-religion as well as religions of all types. I believe what I believe very firmly and I do believe it to be true, but I can understand how others would not - mostly because I was an agnostic for most of my life. I was raised in a non-religious family (as I mentioned before, everyone fought about it, but mostly for cultural-identity reasons, hard to explain but nobody actually believed in or followed anything!) and it wasn't until late in college and after that I actually started practicing a particular faith. So believe me, I do understand. I actually used to think organized religion was ridiculous. Also I've lived all over the world including places where Christianity is very much a minority. So I can only speak for myself, but while I do talk about what I believe I definitely do not expect others to necessarily believe it too and I respect others' beliefs even if they differ from mine. If someone asked me why I believe what I do, I would be happy to tell them, but I'm not out to prostyletize anybody, unless they're asking!









I do think though, that in our country now, the expectation is just the opposite - people of faith are expected to keep it to themselves and have the public domain be totally secular. In fact one of the things my DH is working on now is an academic debate over whether to remove a cross from a chapel at his alma mater (Willam and Mary). It was a Protestant school but is now public - but the cross is in the chapel, not in a classroom! And the default assumption was to take it down - now people are fighting to keep a cross in a chapel, which kind of seems crazy to me.

Sorry to go so OT....yes, back to Kumbaya







And I think I've







enough tonight so I'm heading to bed!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

they can keep their diamonds! I do know one girl who lives in my town and soon to be my neighbor. She is like that. But everyone I talk to LOL that I will soon live by her. She is like that but people roll their eyes at her when she is not looking. I called her out once and I know her since she was also on the board at dd's preschool. She has never been a snot to me, actaully would walk across the pool in the summer to talk to me, but is a snot to one of my good friends until she learned where she lived. Now she talks to her. That kind of stuff makes me want to puke so I conventienly filled her position on the board with someone else for this year since she never let me know if she wanted to return.

Also BFM, another thing we learned from our pre cana work- Dont use phrases like- "You work too much, You spend too much money, You dont do this and YOU dont do that." or You're a ____ and you do ____too much. Its better to say, "You know dh, sometimes I feel lonely when you have to spend so much time at the office. I miss you and so do the kids." Then discuss it and allow him to say something similar. He can say "it worries me when I see the visa statement. I understand sometimes we need to spend on ___ but I worry about it since we just got a new house, etc"
Its hard but well worth it!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Also BFM, another thing we learned from our pre cana work- Dont use phrases like- "You work too much, You spend too much money, You dont do this and YOU dont do that." or You're a ____ and you do ____too much. Its better to say, "You know dh, sometimes I feel lonely when you have to spend so much time at the office. I miss you and so do the kids." Then discuss it and allow him to say something similar. He can say "it worries me when I see the visa statement. I understand sometimes we need to spend on ___ but I worry about it since we just got a new house, etc"
Its hard but well worth it!

See, you are SO good!! You need to come to PA and teach me how to be a better wife. I always try not to generalize like that but I get mad and do it anyway and you're right, it's not productive. Our pre-cana was terrible. I actually got a lot more out of the communications skills sessions that LLL Leaders take. They said something like what you said, express how you feel when certain things happen without labeling, accusing, etc. I try but I have too much of a temper - I get mad and then all these resolutions of what I'm going to say or not say go right out the window. And I know this sounds pathetic but I want him to do it first. I get stuck thinking, 'well, when HE stops doing that, then I will stop too - when HE starts saying things nicely, then I will..." Pretty immature of me I guess.

Anyway I am really shutting up and going upstairs now. It's getting too freaking cold in our office here!!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Holy catch up Batman.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Why are eggs "on sale" for $1.99? Why are they so expensive now? These aren't even happy chicken eggs- they're from battery cage chickens. ???

I buy my eggs from my SIL, she's got chickens, and they live inside now because they'd freeze to death or get eaten by a hungry coyote if they didn't, but they are happy chickens. I pay $2/doz for them. It's been so long since I bought eggs at the store, I don't remember how much they cost there.








: DH is home!!! Still not 100% on when he's going back, it'll be next Monday at the latest, but one of the 3 companies he's working for







: may want him back a couple days early. Next shift should be better. If the company east of us wants him during his 2 weeks "off", he's going to schedule it for in the middle somewhere and maybe we'll see about getting a hotel room so K & I can stay over there & visit. We have friends we can visit during the days too, I miss them a lot.

It is absolutely miserable here. It was above freezing temps this afternoon, but freezing rain falling so bad that we almost couldn't drive because our windshield was freezing over. Then, the temperature dropped 15*C (not sure what that is F), so the roads coming home were oh so wonderful that it took twice as long to get home as it usually does. Tonight they say 3*F and tomorrow night, -9*F. Brrr.

Can I just say how glad I am not to be the only grown up here anymore? I've had a cold for a week. I'm finally starting to feel like I'm coming out of it, and now Katie has it.







hlegm, sneezing, coughing, the works. Fevers 2 mornings in a row. Yuck. Boogers are so gross on my cute baby's face. Oh, and to top it all off, she's _still_ working on that tooth. She seems to do better if I strip her to her diaper and let her cuddle with her back on my belly with just a sheet over us. Brings her temperature down pretty well too. Fortunately, she hasn't had any major fever, but she's definitely warm. Poor baby.

Yea, I forget what else I was going to say.







Off to watch a movie with DH. Hooray!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Oh yea. Stepford Wives. I know a lady who appears to be one, but actually knowing her, she's totally not. That's just her personality. She's the little perfectionist. How she manages it with 4 kids 5 & under, I'll never know.

And, my diamonds are Canadian. Which brings a whole other set of arguements, but at least there's no war in Canada.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 







: With so much drama in our DDC, it's kind of hard bein' Snoop D-O-double-G...







:

I just love your member name!!! "Doodies"!







Cute!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
sure it was an accident?? Love my dd btw!

I swear, I swear!! I was changing mine, cuz the superbowls over and since I get to change it for free, I wanna keep thinking of fun things to put. Then when I tried to just retype what you put up there, it only lets you have so much space. Oh well....Im glad you like DDDDC. I know we didn't "bet" on it, but I couldn't help myself!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Just to add - I think the difference is that the "Catholic guilt" joke could potentially be taken as an insult (not saying I took it that way, just saying I can pretty readily see how a person might) while mentioning how your church marriage prep class gave you some good insights on dealing with your spouse, or that you have a tradition of burying a statue when you're selling a house or whatever is just talking about who you are and where you come from and why you do what you do, IMHO. Same as if I tell someone I am very, very pro-breastfeeding, and I talk about breastfeeding a lot because it's important to me, and I relate a lot of things back to breastfeeding, I don't want to make a bottle-feeding friend not want to be around me - but I can't hide a part of myself from her either.

Anyway, glad we are talking about it openly, see this is good - we are discussing nicely and trying to make everyone comfortable, right?! Maybe? I hope?







:

Actually a very good analogy w/ the breastfeeding issue. ITA. And Im glad that we can all discuss it and just let each other know how we feel and now be fearful of judgement or backlash. This is why I love our DDC. We're all mama's with a commonality, our babies









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
So moving on,

Does anyone know any "stepford wives"?

YES!! There's a whole city of them here in Ms.







: J/K, well almost. One of the cities near me is full of very "stepfordish" wives. They all drive the huge SUV's, their children are always wearing very uncomfortable looking clothes, and the girls wear these HUGE bows. I call them power bows









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
I was an agnostic for most of my life. I was raised in a non-religious family (as I mentioned before, everyone fought about it, but mostly for cultural-identity reasons, hard to explain but nobody actually believed in or followed anything!) and it wasn't until late in college and after that I actually started practicing a particular faith. So believe me, I do understand. I actually used to think organized religion was ridiculous.

Me too! My parents are very spiritual, but not religious, does that make sense. My stepmom is very metaphysical and thats how I was raised. I didn't belong to an organized religion (except for being baptized Lutheran as a baby) until we started having children. Its very easy to be agnostic/atheist in Ca. but its a whole lot different in Ms. I remember when I first moved here and one of the first questions people ask when you meet is "where did you go to church?" That was very surprising to me, cuz no one asks that in Ca. I always believed that organized religion only seemed to separate people not unite. But I'm very comfortable where I am in my life and my religion. JasN is a cradle catholic and luckily I feel like I fit here too. To me it doesn't matter what religion you are, what color you are, what sexual orientation you are, what music you listen to, etc..thats all arbitrary to me. Whats important to me is WHO you are as a person. It makes life so much easier and peaceful to!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 








: DH is home!!!!

Awesome!! Yay!! Enjoy your movie! And I can't even imagine what your weather must feel like. I've never been in that kind of cold. Snuggle down and get warm and cozy with dh home


----------



## Neth Naneth (Aug 11, 2006)

I didn't get a chance to read the whole thread but in response to the original question "what our dc do that you think is cute": See Below Post


----------



## Neth Naneth (Aug 11, 2006)

I am so glad that I found this thread.









My ds isn't crawling but that doesn't stop him from getting around . . . . instead he gets around by rolling around







. He is just now starting to scoot and rotate a little. I think it's just so cute.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Can someone just humor me? I have this silly idea that if our DDC can continue to exist peacefully, that somehow there's hope for the rest of the world...religious or not, Christian or Muslim, black or white, rich or poor, you get what I'm saying? Because if our DDC can't get past our differences and try to understand each other, our children have a very bleak future. I know it sounds stupid, but it's the way I feel.

It's not stupid at all. ITA.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Oh back to the 48-hour rule, Sarah, that is a great idea - I just wonder how it would work for us. Because DH and I usually don't fight over specific incidents but more like general "issues" if that makes sense? Like it's not that he came home late or he forgot to do something I asked him to....more like we both have some general ways of being that have been bothering the other for some time, and they come and go but it's hard to pinpoint like "you did this yesterday." Like the birthday thing - the whole issue is pretty trivial in itself but it brought up underlying issues - he feels that I am too controlling, and I feel that he is unappreciative of me. This birthday issue is just one example. Also, he feels that I spend too much money (probably true in some situations) and I feel that he's unrealistic in terms of what things cost (there's the finance thing you mentioned too - is there any couple that does NOT argue about money? If so I want to meet you!)

Amy I like your perspective a lot. You sound very unselfish and that's how I need to be more often. I think part of our problem is that both DH and I think of ourselves too much and each other not enough.

Anyway I hope I haven't made it sound like our marriage is a disaster or anything!! DH is a GREAT guy, a fantastic husband and father, and most of the time we're very, very happy and in love - it just bothers me that there are a few problems that come up over and over and over and never seem to get resolved once and for all.

No, it doesn't sound disastrous, and as Amy said, try and stay away from the generalizations if at all possible. And, there's no shame in saying, "You know what? We need to table this discussion until I have a better handle on what I want to say. I'd really like to come to a resolution, but need some time to work out my thoughts/feelings on this particular topic." If you are both respectful of the fact that the other one might not be able to have a specific conversation _right then_ it could really work to your benefit. Gives both of you time to cool off, mellow out, and gather your thoughts...all important!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
I admit though, part of it is probably a teeny bit of jealousy - they have some HUGE diamonds they always wear







: I have to keep telling myself, "You really don't want those! They were probably blood diamonds from Africa! You don't want that on your conscience! Really!"

I've never actually met any Stepford wives/children, but I know what you're talking about. And it's spooky, Amy, definitely.

As far as the diamonds are concerned, mine's fake, and has stumped many a jeweler. You have to scroll down to 17807L if you wanna see it.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 







: DH is home!!!

So glad he's home, and sorry the little one is sick...that's no good!!

We may have discussed this before, but what does your DH do, exactly that required so much travel time? Just curious.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Neth Naneth* 
I am so glad that I found this thread.









My ds isn't crawling but that doesn't stop him from getting around . . . . instead he gets around by rolling around







. He is just now starting to scoot and rotate a little. I think it's just so cute.









Welcome! My baby isn't crawling either, and she was born in April (but due in June). She can really get around! It's amazing how quickly they can clear a room, isn't it?!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Hey ladies - I need to take a couple days and get over myself. I'll be around!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

In the spirit of honesty, I've got to say that I agree with Candice's second point about how there is an assumption that everyone is always down with Christianity. People who are agnostic or atheist don't frequently talk about it because if it's not in your life, why talk about it? Other things fill that space. So we don't pipe up about "Hey, I totally didn't go to church today!"

I respect everyone's right to believe what they believe, but the only times I've been made to feel truly uncomfortable in the ddc have been times when people have started applying their personal belief system in a general way to the choices that others may make. These topics have included the use of hormonal birth control, permanent sterilization, and family size, and I'll discuss exactly what bothered me over PM if anyone is interested. I've never really said anything much when this stuff comes up, trying to follow the "take what you want and leave the rest" strategy. But I think I do see Korin's original point too. The "Catholic guilt" thing that upset a few people was said...by a Catholic! And then someone else added that she was uncomfortable with all the "Catholic bashing." Which I must have missed, since it seemed like only Catholic on Catholic discussion. I'm not offended by talk of burying a statue or marital tips, but it does sort of add up to inconsistent communication - none of it may be criticized or joked about, but it can be freely discussed in detail by anyone who subscribes to the ideals. It seems like if there's a potentially touchy issue, it might be better to discuss it in one of the many wonderful and appropriate other forums. There are so many opportunities to really get into niche conversations with like-minded people on these boards.

It does seem like this thread has evolved a great deal from a place to talk about what babies the same age are doing. I've made the decision that I'm no longer comfortable discussing anything besides my baby. I'm happy to post pictures and share milestones or comiserate about sleepless nights, but I'm going to drop any personal life talk, and I probably won't respond to any. I have other outlets for discussing such things. I think that's what I need to do in order to observe Candice's other point. No one group of people is going to get along on every issue, and that's why boundaries can be really helpful.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I respect everyone's right to believe what they believe, but the only times I've been made to feel truly uncomfortable in the ddc have been times when people have started applying their personal belief system in a general way to the choices that others may make. These topics have included the use of hormonal birth control, permanent sterilization, and family size, and I'll discuss exactly what bothered me over PM if anyone is interested. I've never really said anything much when this stuff comes up, trying to follow the "take what you want and leave the rest" strategy. But I think I do see Korin's original point too. The "Catholic guilt" thing that upset a few people was said...by a Catholic! And then someone else added that she was uncomfortable with all the "Catholic bashing." Which I must have missed, since it seemed like only Catholic on Catholic discussion. I'm not offended by talk of burying a statue or marital tips, but it does sort of add up to inconsistent communication - none of it may be criticized or joked about, but it can be freely discussed in detail by anyone who subscribes to the ideals.

Helen, I am honestly sorry you felt uncomfortable about any of that. I really think you're a cool person and great mama, and although I am going to disagree with much of what you said here, I am not saying anything against you personally.

I still maintain that there's a difference between making a joke or a criticism about someone's religion and merely talking about something to do with your own religion in your life as a mother and wife. Tell me if I have this wrong, but to my reading, that implies that you're saying that if someone expresses something individual about who she is, it is thus fair game to make jokes about it or criticize it. So by that logic, if someone here revealed in conversation that she is bisexual and that it is an essential part of her identity as a spouse and mother, then it would thus be acceptable to you to tell her that she must choose either to not ever mention that part of her identity in our thread (after all, there is a queer parenting thread here, right?) or else accept being teased or criticized about it, yes? Um, I doubt it.

I also have to question whether this discussion would be taking place if it just happened that there were a bunch of June mamas here who were Muslims, or Jews, or Buddhists, or Wiccans. I would wager not. It appears to me that because Christian faiths are often seen as backward or outdated or "oppressive" in certain circles, there is free reign to criticize, but with other "cooler" or more modern belief systems, one dares not "discriminate" and suddenly there's plenty of tolerance for religion. I think an honest look at the state of things nowadays would indicate that prejudice against conservative Christians is the last acceptable prejudice in our country.

I think it's sad when some of us feel like we've made important friendships here, for people to restrict discussion to our babies alone. Personally, I don't know how to separate my faith, my personality, my family, my baby, my other kids, my husband, my parenting practices, my passtimes, etc. - all are interrelated facets of who I am. Maybe some people can draw lines there, but I honestly could not. I don't see how I could have a conversation about my baby with people I consider friends, without being able to talk freely about my family life. I mean, where would the censorship start? If someone said, "So what did you do today?" and I said, "Well, I went to Mass, and then I went out to lunch with the kids..." would be that be permitted? What about if, purely discussing milestones, someone said, "How do your babies behave with stangers, any separation anxiety yet?" and I said, "Oh, Andrew is still OK with strangers, just today he sat with an acquaintance of mine while I taught Catechism class at co-op...?" or would I have to say, "Well, he sat with an acquaintance while I taught...um...a class on something...." See how ridiculous this idea is in practice?

We talked about family size and many people said, "We're done, we're done, we're done," while a few of us said we're leaving our family size up to God. So, saying you're "done" is OK, even if that attitude toward having children bothers some people, but honestly explaining why you're expecting to have more kids is not, because that attitude bothers some people. Should I have lied? OK, then I'm planning to have more kids because I think driving around a full-size van would be fun. Or maybe because I think it will be a challenge to see how many chairs I can squeeze around a dinner table.







:

And sorry, but if someone has the right to say, "My DH is getting is fixed and I think it's fine" then I certainly have the right to say, "My DH is never getting fixed since I believe it is not fine." I am not telling anyone else what to do or think or believe, I am not saying that vasectomies should be illegal, I am not saying "you're a bad person because you're having one," - I am merely expressing my opinion as I am entitled to do. You might be offended by my thinking sterilization is wrong, but maybe I'm offended by people thinking it is OK to talk about getting fixed as if you're talking about getting a manicure. Does anyone ever think about that? No - the automatic assumption was that it's OK to talk about vasectomies in a mixed group of people, NOT that it is UNacceptable to do so. *So now, tell me again, which philosophy are we assuming everyone should be "down with"?*


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
It does seem like this thread has evolved a great deal from a place to talk about what babies the same age are doing. I've made the decision that I'm no longer comfortable discussing anything besides my baby. I'm happy to post pictures and share milestones or comiserate about sleepless nights, but I'm going to drop any personal life talk, and I probably won't respond to any. I have other outlets for discussing such things. I think that's what I need to do in order to observe Candice's other point. No one group of people is going to get along on every issue, and that's why boundaries can be really helpful.

Good point. This is Life With a Babe....


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Good point. This is Life With a Babe....

Yeah, but it's not called "My Baby's Milestones" or "Baby Chat" - it is "LIFE With a Babe" and to me the key word is LIFE. And I don't know about you all, but LIFE with my babe includes a lot more than just sitting around watching him crawl and reporting on when he did it.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Yeah, but it's not called "My Baby's Milestones" or "Baby Chat" - it is "LIFE With a Babe" and to me the key word is LIFE. And I don't know about you all, but LIFE with my babe includes a lot more than just sitting around watching him crawl and reporting on when he did it.

I understand. But the individual forums are set up for very specific topics, so that it is easier to find help with those topics. And since we all started around having a child around the same time, we naturally migrated to this forum after the babes came. But technically, we don't stay on topic and talk about other things. And yes, you can make the argument that you are speaking of Life and your life does have a babe within it, but it was never anyone's intention to make anyone else feel uncomfortable with the discussions that were going on. So, I think it actually may be a good idea to split the discussion. Specific milestones for kids or support for whatever the babe is going through here and if you just want to have a general chat, there are other areas that you can do that in.







:


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Holy crap batman. The baby who sleeps,sleeps no more. She was up ever hour last nighht!







: You can take my MDC card away now cuz I left her in the bucket to sleep after coffee this morn.I didn't want to chance waking her.







:


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I understand. But the individual forums are set up for very specific topics, so that it is easier to find help with those topics. And since we all started around having a child around the same time, we naturally migrated to this forum after the babes came. But technically, we don't stay on topic and talk about other things. And yes, you can make the argument that you are speaking of Life and your life does have a babe within it, but it was never anyone's intention to make anyone else feel uncomfortable with the discussions that were going on. So, I think it actually may be a good idea to split the discussion. Specific milestones for kids or support for whatever the babe is going through here and if you just want to have a general chat, there are other areas that you can do that in.







:

I suppose so. I see your point, Ange. This all just makes me really, really sad.







The reason I felt free to talk about everything going on in MY 'life with my babe' was that I've "known" many of you all for so many months and trusted that I could share and talk to you all like I would any general group of friends, IRL or online. I was honestly never trying to "convert" anyone to my way of thinking or anything like that, just sharing who I am and what makes me, me. Perhaps I was wrong though, and I took too many liberties talking about my general life as a wife and mom.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Nothing much to say just want to wish Candice a







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
I suppose so. I see your point, Ange. This all just makes me really, really sad.







The reason I felt free to talk about everything going on in MY 'life with my babe' was that I've "known" many of you all for so many months and trusted that I could share and talk to you all like I would any general group of friends, IRL or online. I was honestly never trying to "convert" anyone to my way of thinking or anything like that, just sharing who I am and what makes me, me. Perhaps I was wrong though, and I took too many liberties talking about my general life as a wife and mom.

And I agree with you







I just think we need a relocation for the thoughts that you want to share. http://www.mothering.com/discussions...19#post7225119


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Holy crap batman. The baby who sleeps,sleeps no more. She was up ever hour last nighht!







: You can take my MDC card away now cuz I left her in the bucket to sleep after coffee this morn.I didn't want to chance waking her.







:

so taking away your card! If my kid would sleep in the bucket for a couple minute, I may attempt it.







:


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Holy crap batman. The baby who sleeps,sleeps no more. She was up ever hour last nighht!







: You can take my MDC card away now cuz I left her in the bucket to sleep after coffee this morn.I didn't want to chance waking her.







:

I let mine sleep in the carseat yesterday, and they both slept for an hour and a half. I turned my card in long ago...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
I let mine sleep in the carseat yesterday, and they both slept for an hour and a half. I turned my card in long ago...

I think it makes them feel as if they are still being held??? With the 20 lb baby, sometimes, you just gotta put the babe down...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Neth Naneth* 
I am so glad that I found this thread.









My ds isn't crawling but that doesn't stop him from getting around . . . . instead he gets around by rolling around







. He is just now starting to scoot and rotate a little. I think it's just so cute.









Isn't it funny how resourceful they can get?







So determined to do /get wherever the want when they want.... Welcome!


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

i won't take your card away







doesn't make you any different as a parent because u let them sleep









hannah is loving going everywhere. i think she'll be walking soon, ahh!!!


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Neth Naneth* 
I am so glad that I found this thread.









My ds isn't crawling but that doesn't stop him from getting around . . . . instead he gets around by rolling around







. He is just now starting to scoot and rotate a little. I think it's just so cute.










Hi Cheryl! Welcome. My oldest daughter never crawled, she learned how to maximize her roll to get where she needed to go....They are too cute!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
i won't take your card away







doesn't make you any different as a parent because u let them sleep









hannah is loving going everywhere. i think she'll be walking soon, ahh!!!

Actually most likely she is a better parent for it. Cause I know I am a better mama when I some sleep....


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
And sorry, but if someone has the right to say, "My DH is getting is fixed and I think it's fine" then I certainly have the right to say, "My DH is never getting fixed since I believe it is not fine." I am not telling anyone else what to do or think or believe, I am not saying that vasectomies should be illegal, I am not saying "you're a bad person because you're having one," - I am merely expressing my opinion as I am entitled to do. You might be offended by my thinking sterilization is wrong, but maybe I'm offended by people thinking it is OK to talk about getting fixed as if you're talking about getting a manicure. Does anyone ever think about that? No - the automatic assumption was that it's OK to talk about vasectomies in a mixed group of people, NOT that it is UNacceptable to do so. *So now, tell me again, which philosophy are we assuming everyone should be "down with"?*

And I dont have a problem w BFM saying this. Just like I dont have a problem burying a statue after having my husband fixed. She is still invited to come into my home this summer while here for a passion we both believe 100% in- the LLL 50th anniversary. And that invitation is open to anyone who has passion for this group whether you are conservative, a different race, spiritual belief etc. We can all break bread together.

Also, what about how some mamas here work outside the home while I am not employed like that? They cant talk about pumping etc to me who was the pumping queen for 4 straight months??


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

BFM, I obviously really bothered you, and I'm sorry for that. I think I saw steam coming out your ears by the time you got to the end of that post. I offered to discuss specifics off-board. The whole point was that I don't want to discuss it in this thread! And for the record, I'm not saying it's OK to pick on someone for being different. No, you shouldn't have to lie about your motivation for anything. I don't care if someone has 11 kids. But when stuff deeply bothered me, I didn't get into it. If a member of the specific group is not even allowed to joke or make an offhand remark, then someone not in that group is certainly not welcome to say "Well, I disagree with a fundamental doctrine of your religion, no offense, kthx bye." It has nothing to do with modern vs. non-modern for me. It's inclusion vs. non-inclusion. You did invite everyone to air grievances as they come up recently, which is why I gave you that first DDDDC. So I just did that, and you replied, and if you want to discuss it further, PM me.

Also, I said *I* was choosing to set boundaries for how I interact with a thread. Not that *anyone else* should adopt them, so you may have read into what I said. Free will in play on my part alone, not trying to make rules for a group.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
And I agree with you







I just think we need a relocation for the thoughts that you want to share. http://www.mothering.com/discussions...19#post7225119

That link isn't working for me - you also PMd it to me so I found it, but if others are interested you might want to fix it - and FYI it is not a Catholic thread or anything specific - all are welcome - it's in Finding Your Tribe and Ange titled it "June Mamas Place to Discuss Everything But The Kitchen Sink" or something like that









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
And I dont have a problem w BFM saying this. Just like I dont have a problem burying a statue after having my husband fixed. She is still invited to come into my home this summer while here for a passion we both believe 100% in- the LLL 50th anniversary. And that invitation is open to anyone who has passion for this group whether you are conservative, a different race, spiritual belief etc. We can all break bread together.

Also, what about how some mamas here work outside the home while I am not employed like that? They cant talk about pumping etc to me who was the pumping queen for 4 straight months??

Thank you Amy! I appreciate that you can see I meant no judgment of anyone else but just wanted to be able to be who I am without being judged either. And thank you for the invitation I am still planning to accept! Maggie is a rock star around here - almost all my IRL friends have heard about you guys and your story and I can't wait to meet your awesome family in person! Teresa really wants to hang out with Liz! (Only 5 months left to countdown!)

Sorry I guess this was OT too.







Probably no more OT than sharing photos of our bathrooms (still struggling to see how that was baby-related...not that I minded, I thought it was neat to see) but whatever....


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Ok. So I posted the request to table the religious talk because I thought we had decided as a group to SAY when we were in a place where things weren't working for us. I never said "Please never mention catholicism for me, or my eyes shall explode from anger". I merely asked that it not be a HUGE topic on the thread.

Eh. fuggeddaboutit.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Apparently I can't be away for a couple days, as this all has been weighing heavily on my mind, probably more so than it would have previously since I've gone through a positive spiritual evolution in my own life recently. I wish I knew the solution.

So here's my thoughts, take 'em or leave 'em. I think that for those of us who do not embrace a specific religion as a considerable influence in our lives, (and perhaps even more so for those of us who have 'left' a religion that several others really embrace, having left it for the some of the same reasons many are embracing it), it's uncomfortable? to read frequent posts referencing those influences. The lack of mentioning spiritual/religious influence for the rest of us likely goes unnoticed by the more religious on the thread, simply because it isn't there. But the mention of it by those who are specifically and significantly religious is definitely noticed by those who don't share the same values.

I dont think people should have to walk on eggshells or have to overthink or censor themselves a ton on a chat board. But I do recognize that religion has begun to permeate our daily conversations with each other. I think the fact that we've all become comfortable enough with each other to share the more intimate aspects of our lives is a wonderful thing, the feeling of community and support is so important since we're all already a little 'different' from the mainstream just for being on MDC. Maybe we can just try to focus on our commonalities, and leave the deeply personal issues of spiritual and religious beliefs and practices for another venue.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
BFM, I obviously really bothered you, and I'm sorry for that. I think I saw steam coming out your ears by the time you got to the end of that post. I offered to discuss specifics off-board. The whole point was that I don't want to discuss it in this thread! And for the record, I'm not saying it's OK to pick on someone for being different. No, you shouldn't have to lie about your motivation for anything. I don't care if someone has 11 kids. But when stuff deeply bothered me, I didn't get into it. If a member of the specific group is not even allowed to joke or make an offhand remark, then someone not in that group is certainly not welcome to say "Well, I disagree with a fundamental doctrine of your religion, no offense, kthx bye." It has nothing to do with modern vs. non-modern for me. It's inclusion vs. non-inclusion. You did invite everyone to air grievances as they come up recently, which is why I gave you that first DDDDC. So I just did that, and you replied, and if you want to discuss it further, PM me.

Also, I said *I* was choosing to set boundaries for how I interact with a thread. Not that *anyone else* should adopt them, so you may have read into what I said. Free will in play on my part alone, not trying to make rules for a group.

Well thank you for the DDDDC (although you probably want to retract it now!







) I was still wondering who gave me those - I thought it was Ange and Lindsey!

We don't have to get into it anymore (unless you want to PM me) I am fine with letting it be. But I'm glad you expressed how you feel, I was not trying to shut you down or anything. And no, I'm not mad. More sad or disappointed than mad. At least not mad at YOU personally, I think you're awesome - more just annoyed in general at our whole culture which I think so over-emphasizes differences and being victims and complaining 'oh I'm soooo offended' at everything instead of just dealing and letting people be.

I think others besides you want those boundaries on the thread too and that's fine, majority should rule I guess in this type of forum, I'm just kinda bummed about it but that's just my problem.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

So sorry... Hope this is better... http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=610836

And yes, Lindsey and I may have had something to do with one of your ddddc's....







:


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Ok. So I posted the request to table the religious talk because I thought we had decided as a group to SAY when we were in a place where things weren't working for us. I never said "Please never mention catholicism for me, or my eyes shall explode from anger". I merely asked that it not be a HUGE topic on the thread.

Eh. fuggeddaboutit.

Really not trying to be snarky here, but you did say "can we avoid the topic all together?" which to me felt like you were saying "don't mention anything about a huge part of your life."

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I think that for those of us who do not embrace a specific religion as a considerable influence in our lives, (and perhaps even more so for those of us who have 'left' a religion that several others really embrace, having left it for the some of the same reasons many are embracing it), it's uncomfortable? to read frequent posts referencing those influences.

And I think there you've hit the nail on the head. I wasn't going to say it because I am aware it sounds a bit presumptuous on my part, but I think that is closer to the real reason some people are bothered by this topic. Let's be honest here, it's not Jews or Muslims or people of other religions who are bothered by this, and it's not even life-long atheists who are particularly bothered (at least no one who has spoken up) - so far the people who have had such a visceral reaction to the topic are all (as far as I know) baptized Catholics who have since left the Church. So that tells me something.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
And yes, Lindsey and I may have had something to do with one of your ddddc's....







:

Well thanks, though I guess I don't deserve it anymore! I am not feeling like much of an olive-branch person at the moment and that stinks because I usually pride myself on that....but I have to be true to myself, yk?


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
so far the people who have had such a visceral reaction to the topic are all (as far as I know) baptized Catholics who have since left the Church. So that tells me something.

Sorry, life-long atheist/agnostic (depending on the year) here. I was never baptized.

And no, I don't want to retract your ddddc.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Sorry, life-long atheist/agnostic (depending on the year) here. I was never baptized.

And no, I don't want to retract your ddddc.

Well, you're from around Boston right? So I guess I figured Catholic by asssociation


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Really not trying to be snarky here, but you did say "can we avoid the topic all together?" which to me felt like you were saying "don't mention anything about a huge part of your life."


You're right. I did say that. I'm sorry.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Hi Cheryl! Welcome. My oldest daughter never crawled, she learned how to maximize her roll to get where she needed to go....They are too cute!

That makes me feel better. I've been worried about Sam being behind developmentally, since she's not crawling or sitting. She'd just rather roll around, I guess.









Oh, and the baby likes to bite me. And it hurts. A lot.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
You're right. I did say that. I'm sorry.

Thank you for saying that...I'm sorry this whole discussion got out of hand, I know that was not your intent! I will try to be more on-topic on this thread(believe me, I am really as OT in real life as I am here, it drives DH nuts!)


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Oh, and the baby likes to bite me. And it hurts. A lot.

Which baby is biting you??? Man, if they can bite from in the womb... I don't know if I wanna do that again.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Which baby is biting you??? Man, if they can bite from in the womb... I don't know if I wanna do that again.









Oh







I'm gonna have to differentiate between babies soon.









The one OUTSIDE is biting me. The one INSIDE is just kicking the crap out of me, and rubbing his head along my scar tissue on my bikini line, which makes me want to crawl out of my skin.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Well glad we got that out of the way! Maggie goes next week for her 1 year checkup!! Wow that snuck up! I am not sure if she is crawling or a little of all the above. She scoots, stands, dances, and crawls backwards. And sometimes all at once.







She loves to be standing up and we are hoping she will crawl for a while before she takes off! Still no teeth though. Also, she is either on strike or weaning







She nurses for a second or so when she does so I hope this is not ending....


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Well glad we got that out of the way! Maggie goes next week for her 1 year checkup!! Wow that snuck up! I am not sure if she is crawling or a little of all the above. She scoots, stands, dances, and crawls backwards. And sometimes all at once.







She loves to be standing up and we are hoping she will crawl for a while before she takes off! Still no teeth though. Also, she is either on strike or weaning







She nurses for a second or so when she does so I hope this is not ending....

WOW! one year!!!!








I hope she is just striking too









I have to see this dancing!!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Amy, did you try the dark quiet room thing? I know that helps immensely with J... Hope its just too much going on.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

This Saturday Marlow turned 9 months old. This Saturday Marlow learned to crawl!!!!!

Oh Marlow....







:

These are all from Saturday:

Favorite activity

Wrestling with Aunt Lauren

Walking with Nana

Close up

I can't believe how quickly she has grown.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
This Saturday Marlow turned 9 months old. This Saturday Marlow learned to crawl!!!!!

Oh Marlow....







:

These are all from Saturday:

Favorite activity

Wrestling with Aunt Lauren

Walking with Nana

Close up

I can't believe how quickly she has grown.

She's SO cute!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
She's SO cute!









:


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Well glad we got that out of the way! Maggie goes next week for her 1 year checkup!! Wow that snuck up! I am not sure if she is crawling or a little of all the above. She scoots, stands, dances, and crawls backwards. And sometimes all at once.







She loves to be standing up and we are hoping she will crawl for a while before she takes off! Still no teeth though. Also, she is either on strike or weaning







She nurses for a second or so when she does so I hope this is not ending....

Wow, time flies huh! I hope she's not weaning either! She's probably just going through a little spurt or something.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
This Saturday Marlow turned 9 months old. This Saturday Marlow learned to crawl!!!!!

Oh Marlow....







:

These are all from Saturday:

Favorite activity

Wrestling with Aunt Lauren

Walking with Nana

Close up

I can't believe how quickly she has grown.

Aw yay! Now she and Elijah can crawl around together.







He is ALL over the place. Love the pics, especially the up close one.

Here are some new ones of Elijah:

Rollie Laugh (Look at his chunk! I







it)

Eating/Reading

One of his favorite past times (crawling around w. something in his mouth)

Elijah McPhee (notice his top tooth lol)

Yummy Airplane

There's also a new one in the sig line and a new one of Marley. She was eating when I took it.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Aw yay! Now she and Elijah can crawl around together.







He is ALL over the place. Love the pics, especially the up close one.

Here are some new ones of Elijah:


Aww....so cute! I love the chunky baby!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Aww....so cute! I love the chunky baby!









:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Cute Cute Cute pics Lindsey and Lisa! I need to do some recent ones of J... Hmmm....

In his henley

With the wash cloth

About to get into the big tub

The um, rest are still in the camera. Good night folks....


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

OMG, Elijah and Marlow are so amazingly adorable!!! You all make cute babies. Marlow looks so grown up. Paddington, it said I had to sign in to see yours... but I'll bet your babe is just as cute!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Okay, I'm completely lost as to what just happened, and I can't get into the other thread.

Baby is sick. Last night she sounded awful. She's so rattly. So this morning we took her in to the doctor who confirmed it's just a cold. Glad I don't have anything major to worry about. I'm exhausted though. She's soooo cranky and I am not used to that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
We may have discussed this before, but what does your DH do, exactly that required so much travel time? Just curious.

DH is an environmental supervisor in the oil & gas industry here. It's huge and he's making a very good name for himself within his field. There are companies fighting over him, and he's actively working for 3 of them right now. So they use up a lot of his time. He works around drilling rigs, tracks the waste and makes sure that it is treated and disposed of properly to do the least damage possible. Also organizes truck drivers coming on and off drilling leases and water haulers, etc. Sometimes it seems like he's running all but the actual drilling. That's what he's doing with 2 of the companies he's working with now, the 3rd is a pipeline company, not entirely sure what he's doing for them. It's a ton of work, but all this is helping us reach our goal of owning property and having it paid off ASAP, then he can work close to home and fewer hours and we can still live comfortably.

Before this, he was working in forestry, and he worked shifts from 10 days on and 4 days off to 21 on and 7 off. So this 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off is nice.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Neth Naneth* 
I am so glad that I found this thread.









My ds isn't crawling but that doesn't stop him from getting around . . . . instead he gets around by rolling around







. He is just now starting to scoot and rotate a little. I think it's just so cute.









Welcome!! Glad you found us. How cute about the rolling. It doesn't matter how they get there, just as long as they do, huh! Rolling is as good a way as any!







Lets see, Kya, my 4 1/2 yr old walked like Mogly from Jungle Book, Carson crawled, and J.C looks to be perfecting the worm!









Ange, can't see the pics! Need log in info.

Kessa, wow, dh has an awesome job! Very important! And yes, 2 wks on, 2 wks off sounds a heck of alot better than 21 days straight! So glad he's back!

I don't know if I mentioned before that we might be moving if my dh got this new job, well they offered it to him today!!!







He starts March 1st, so we've got to get our house packed and ready to sell by then! ACK!







: JasN's parents have a few houses that they've bought, fixed up, and either rented out or sold, so we're gonna stay in one of those till we can find a house we like but still be down near his job (its almost 2hrs away) So no stress about having to buy and sell a house similtaneously. But we have SO MUCH STUFF!!! Its gonna be a whirlwind 3 wks!

Don't know if I'll be able to be on here all day like normal, but I'll try to check in once a day when the kids go to sleep









Amy, any good tips on how to get your house ready to sell? I think we're gonna rip out the carpet in the dining room and replace it or put in laminate, not sure yet. But since you're in the middle of all the house stuff now, just thought you might have some pointers on what looks best.







:


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Cute Cute Cute pics Lindsey and Lisa! I need to do some recent ones of J... Hmmm....

In his henley

With the wash cloth

About to get into the big tub

The um, rest are still in the camera. Good night folks....

Thank you! I can't view your pictures









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AugustineM* 
OMG, Elijah and Marlow are so amazingly adorable!!! You all make cute babies. Marlow looks so grown up. Paddington, it said I had to sign in to see yours... but I'll bet your babe is just as cute!









aw thanks...she seems so grown up to us too!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
I don't know if I mentioned before that we might be moving if my dh got this new job, well they offered it to him today!!!







He starts March 1st, so we've got to get our house packed and ready to sell by then! ACK!







: JasN's parents have a few houses that they've bought, fixed up, and either rented out or sold, so we're gonna stay in one of those till we can find a house we like but still be down near his job (its almost 2hrs away) So no stress about having to buy and sell a house similtaneously. But we have SO MUCH STUFF!!! Its gonna be a whirlwind 3 wks!

oooo! congratulations!!!!


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

OOh the babies are growing up so fast its incredable. I will have to sneak some time to play with my pics and post some, for now school and baby are keeping me on a merry go round....its 1047pm and B dosent seem to be getting sleepy. I sure hopes he dosent stay up till 2am again this time, I have a class at 8am and we need to be out of the house by 715. This anti sleeping fit is driving me up the wall. I am about 3 inches from letting him CIO in his pac'n'play in the other room, but its desturbing the roomate that would stop me....this is how desperat I am, its that or the other thoughts that I have and those arnt nice to admit. is there a support group on here for moms who have anger issues? I looked at PPD but I dont fit the profile, PP psycosis (sp?) is prolly a bit closer to how I am feeling when I get angry at him. This isnt right. Everyone (the people I call friends) keep telling me to have him CIO and everything in me says no, my pride, my stubborness, half my heart...the other half thinks they might be right. I want to call the local hot line but I am afraid that they will tell me the same thing. What are my alternitives? I have tried keeping him awake but tonight he took an hour nap at day care and thats what does it. THat last little nap of the day, I feel terrible asking the day care to keep him up cause he will just scream the whole time...ooh and the deamon he becomes in his carseat is making it so that I dont want to drive anywhere with him. I would rather walk in the -40 weather!

Sorry to vent, it helps but I know its a thread killer. You mommas are all I can turn to when I feel this way cause my mainstream friends make me want to scream...we all just need to agree to disagree on parenting styles then when the kids are teens and adults we will see who was the wiser.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Sorry, does this work? I always try something different to share the pics and nothing ever works right the first time...









Congrats Kelly by the way!!

And Kessa, glad you got some time with hubby







:


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh, Riki,







. That's so hard... so hard. My DS was similar, but he'd go to sleep fine but then wake up at 2am and stay awake for hours. I know, it is *so* hard and so difficult to maintain sanity!! IMO, it's much better to put the babe down for a bit in another room or in your room and walk out, if you feel like you're losing it. Even if they cry. I did that a couple times with DS because I felt like I was just falling apart, yk? So I had to set him down in his crib and walk away and cry for a little bit, breathe, etc.

Sorry if this is a totally dumb question, but do you have a DP that can help you out? Sometimes if I got to the end of my rope I'd just hand DS to DH and say, "I can't do it anymore... your turn!"

Also, I wouldn't hesitate to ask the daycare to keep him up more. Maybe he's sleeping a lot more at daycare than they're telling you? I have heard of babies completely reverse cycling... they sleep their long stretch at daycare when they're away from you, then reserve their awake time for mama! Lucky you, middle of the night awake time!! Yay!

Oh, and your post wasn't a thread killer at all. I firmly believe that is what MDC is here for -- to support mamas who are attachment parenting/NFL, especially in hard times!

Hey -- fairly soon I'll be in your area...


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Amy, any good tips on how to get your house ready to sell? I think we're gonna rip out the carpet in the dining room and replace it or put in laminate, not sure yet. But since you're in the middle of all the house stuff now, just thought you might have some pointers on what looks best.







:

Congrats on the new job! But wow wind whirl! One thing we did was get out of the house about 20% of your stuff. Its now all in the Florida room in my in laws house. Since its zero outside, they are not using the room.







Or get one of thos PODS and put it on your property and fill it. Then move it when you get your new place or have it sent there right away. We took out extra linens etc in the closets, off season clothes, dvds, extra dishes etc. Also took out dd1's play kitchen and a lot of toys but she still has plenty. We are making it up by going to different activities and selling her on her new big playroom. But now we need to get our home sold or the deal if off. I dont think it will be an issue though.
Its weird, we have lived her 10 years next month and Maggie wont even remember it.

Have you talked to any agents in your area? Any friends sell lately? Have their agents come over and they can also refer you to someone in your new area as well.


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

Riki - sleep begets sleep with babies, and it also makes them happier, so be sure your daycare sticks to his nap schedule. It will help your sanity. Babies at this age should still be taking 2 naps a day, of at least 1 hour in duration, and preferably longer, like 1 1/2 to 2 hours. The first nap should be about two hours after they wake up in the morning, and then they should have a second afternoon nap. Also, they shouldn't be forced to stay awake for several hours at a stretch. Keeping them up will backfire terribly. This is what I have learned from reading all the sleep books (Karp, Pantley, Weissbluth).

Don't be afraid to walk away for a moment if you're having an irrational thought about wanting to hurt him - it's not going to hurt him if he cries for a few minutes while you take a breather and regain your composure and patience.

Hang in there, mama!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
oooo! congratulations!!!!

Thanks a bunch AND Marlows newest pic's are just soooo adorable!! What a cutie, J.C's so lucky!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
This anti sleeping fit is driving me up the wall.

Honey, sorry you're having such a tough time. Its so hard when they don't sleep at night, especially when you've got so much on your plate already! Sleep deprivation does crazy things to our minds.







I promise that this phase ends, but not knowing if you'll make it is so hard! I suggest putting baby down somewhere safe and walk away to decompress. Baby is not gonna die in just a few minutes of crying, but its best that you are able to calm down and take a minute for yourself. I know with Kya, my first, there were days that I put her down and went to the next room and screamed just to release the stress. Then I'd go back to her feeling a little less wound up. It helped and I remember it felt like there was no way I could be a good mom if this is what its like, but all that soon ended and we went on to the next phase, her getting into everything







Hugs, you'll get thru it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Sorry, does this work? I always try something different to share the pics and nothing ever works right the first time...









OMG! Cute Cute!! He's getting to be such a big boy!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AugustineM* 
IMO, it's much better to put the babe down for a bit in another room or in your room and walk out, if you feel like you're losing it. Even if they cry.

Oh, and your post wasn't a thread killer at all. I firmly believe that is what MDC is here for -- to support mamas who are attachment parenting/NFL, especially in hard times!...

ITA on both parts. Thats what we're all here for.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Congrats on the new job! But wow wind whirl! One thing we did was get out of the house about 20% of your stuff. Its now all in the Florida room in my in laws house. Since its zero outside, they are not using the room.







Or get one of thos PODS and put it on your property and fill it. Then move it when you get your new place or have it sent there right away. We took out extra linens etc in the closets, off season clothes, dvds, extra dishes etc. Also took out dd1's play kitchen and a lot of toys but she still has plenty. We are making it up by going to different activities and selling her on her new big playroom. But now we need to get our home sold or the deal if off. I dont think it will be an issue though.
Its weird, we have lived her 10 years next month and Maggie wont even remember it.

Have you talked to any agents in your area? Any friends sell lately? Have their agents come over and they can also refer you to someone in your new area as well.

Thank you, Thank you. We actually getting a POD already. We did that when we moved here and it was soooo worth the $$. We're gonna clear out all the non essentials and pack the POD, then when its filled w/ everything, furniture included, we're gonna have them store it, and we're moving into one of inlaws houses. Its fully furnished, so all we'll need is clothes and kids toys. The rest we'll store till we sell this house and are able to buy our next. Then we'll just have them deliver the POD to our new house. I don't know what people did before the POD's. They're great!! Thanks for the suggestions about the linens and off season clothes. I hadn't even thought of that. We don't need it and its just extra stuff to try to stuff in our temporary house.

Our Real Estate agent here is an old buddy of JasN's and his brother is a real estate agent near where we're moving. So hopefully with 2 people that are emotionally vested in us, we can sell and buy fast! Hope it works out for y'all quickly.


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
It seems like if there's a potentially touchy issue, it might be better to discuss it in one of the many wonderful and appropriate other forums. There are so many opportunities to really get into niche conversations with like-minded people on these boards.

It does seem like this thread has evolved a great deal from a place to talk about what babies the same age are doing.

I don't check in here often, and generally only read back a page or two, but today I read back a few pages and wanted to make a comment from what I have seen these last months.

There really is an awful lot of talk about "nothing" on this thread with the apparent intent of ratcheting up post count, for what reason I cannot fathom







and occasional heated discussions of controversial topics; but more importantly, there is precious little discussion of *LIFE WITH A BABE.*

So much so, that a mama who posts while clearly in need of support/help/advice/ or a friendly ear, regards herself as a thread killer, and her post goes essentially ignored.

I think that when we were pg the DDC mostly discussed the pregnancies, but since we have migrated here to this forum, perhaps the title of the forum has been forgotten. The nice thing about having the DDC is you have a built-in group of Moms to ask questions of/commiserate with who all have babes the same age as yours.

Everyone makes an occasional mention of where they went to Church, or something their dh did, the Super Bowl, or disagrees about something, etc. But I personally don't think that should be the main thrust of this gathering.

It should be very telling that when I started the DDC, at its height there were around 140 June mamas, whereas now it has had about a NINETY percent attrition rate, with only about 10% of the June mamas even making posts.

JMHO.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Agh! no sleep here! My sweet girl is a crazy teething monster!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
OOh the babies are growing up so fast its incredable. I will have to sneak some time to play with my pics and post some, for now school and baby are keeping me on a merry go round....its 1047pm and B dosent seem to be getting sleepy. I sure hopes he dosent stay up till 2am again this time, I have a class at 8am and we need to be out of the house by 715. This anti sleeping fit is driving me up the wall. I am about 3 inches from letting him CIO in his pac'n'play in the other room, but its desturbing the roomate that would stop me....this is how desperat I am, its that or the other thoughts that I have and those arnt nice to admit. is there a support group on here for moms who have anger issues? I looked at PPD but I dont fit the profile, PP psycosis (sp?) is prolly a bit closer to how I am feeling when I get angry at him. This isnt right. Everyone (the people I call friends) keep telling me to have him CIO and everything in me says no, my pride, my stubborness, half my heart...the other half thinks they might be right. I want to call the local hot line but I am afraid that they will tell me the same thing. What are my alternitives? I have tried keeping him awake but tonight he took an hour nap at day care and thats what does it. THat last little nap of the day, I feel terrible asking the day care to keep him up cause he will just scream the whole time...ooh and the deamon he becomes in his carseat is making it so that I dont want to drive anywhere with him. I would rather walk in the -40 weather!

Sorry to vent, it helps but I know its a thread killer. You mommas are all I can turn to when I feel this way cause my mainstream friends make me want to scream...we all just need to agree to disagree on parenting styles then when the kids are teens and adults we will see who was the wiser.









Silly Riki! You are posting about your babe! Why would that kill the thread... Anywho, I know there are some mamas who are doing the No cry it out sleep solution thing but can't remember off the top of my head who it is... Maybe they have some info in the Gentle discipline section or something???? I think there is a book. Maybe Kerri if she comes around today may have some info... J takes an afternoon (5:30-6 pm) nap every day and there is no way I am taking that away from him. When he is tired, he has an even harder time falling asleep. Maybe having an established routine might help get him in the mood. Some calming music, bath and that sort of thing? If you are lacking sleep, that might be a reason for the anger you are having but I am so not an expert. I still think you may just be in need of a break to recuperate. Hang in there mama!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Agh! no sleep here! My sweet girl is a crazy teething monster!

Teething bites!! Hope you get some sleep soon


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Wanted to say thanks to the people who wished me happy birthday! Cranky baby, must go.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

OK, ladies. Stepping in here.

There seem to be a lot of hurt feelings and a multitude of opinions as to what does and does not belong here and what can or cannot be posted here. I discussed it with some other mods and admins, and we agreed that, for the sake of keeping the peace and staying within the User Agreement, there should be a moratorium on non-LWAB-related discussion for the rest of the month.

Please take your non-LWAB-related discussion here. Please keep in mind that you may not discuss this thread in a negative way or other members' behavior, on that thread.

If you have any questions or concerns about this, please PM me and do not discuss it on the thread.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Wanted to say thanks to the people who wished me happy birthday! Cranky baby, must go.


Hope your crank pot feels better soon.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Sorry, does this work? I always try something different to share the pics and nothing ever works right the first time...









Congrats Kelly by the way!!

And Kessa, glad you got some time with hubby







:

SOOO Cute!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StacyL* 
Riki - sleep begets sleep with babies, and it also makes them happier, so be sure your daycare sticks to his nap schedule. It will help your sanity. Babies at this age should still be taking 2 naps a day, of at least 1 hour in duration, and preferably longer, like 1 1/2 to 2 hours. The first nap should be about two hours after they wake up in the morning, and then they should have a second afternoon nap. Also, they shouldn't be forced to stay awake for several hours at a stretch. Keeping them up will backfire terribly. This is what I have learned from reading all the sleep books (Karp, Pantley, Weissbluth).

Don't be afraid to walk away for a moment if you're having an irrational thought about wanting to hurt him - it's not going to hurt him if he cries for a few minutes while you take a breather and regain your composure and patience.

Hang in there, mama!

















:


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

:


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 














:


and you've posted 54 times since then?? holy crap!!!! LOL

i'm far away from 1000! hehee


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
and you've posted 54 times since then?? holy crap!!!! LOL

i'm far away from 1000! hehee

Saddly yes!







And this is for you







Hpoe you have a great day!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Samantha and Hunter (he's only 6 months old!!)

Hunter thinks Samantha is delicious.


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Cah-YOOT!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Samantha and Hunter (he's only 6 months old!!)

Hunter thinks Samantha is delicious.

Oh my gosh. She is so big! I keep picturing the pic with your finger against her back







Love her hair and rosy cheeks!!

And Maggie is going to be 1 in like a week! Oh my....







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Samantha and Hunter (he's only 6 months old!!)

Hunter thinks Samantha is delicious.

Adorable!! Those eyes, oh my!







: And J.C has that same stuffed multi colored hedgehog









I can't believe The Magster is gonna be 1 yrs old already!!! This has been a crazy fast year!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Newest pic of J.C. He actually got a haircut a few days after this, his third one!

Cutie Patootie

There are more on the camera and I have to upload it tonight. So I'll post more later

Hope everyone's having a great day!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Cute babies.







:


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

I'll play!

Here's Gabriel.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AugustineM* 
Cah-YOOT!









Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Oh my gosh. She is so big! I keep picturing the pic with your finger against her back







Love her hair and rosy cheeks!!

And Maggie is going to be 1 in like a week! Oh my....







:

As of yesterday, she's 19lb1oz!!







She's got these deliciously chunky thighs...see?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Adorable!! Those eyes, oh my!







: And J.C has that same stuffed multi colored hedgehog









I can't believe The Magster is gonna be 1 yrs old already!!! This has been a crazy fast year!

Sam loves that hedgehog.







Even without its nose. She and Kahlua decided to play tug-of-war with it, and the nose was a casualty.







She seems un-phased.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Newest pic of J.C. He actually got a haircut a few days after this, his third one!

Cutie Patootie

There are more on the camera and I have to upload it tonight. So I'll post more later

Hope everyone's having a great day!

I love those big brown eyes! How do you not melt every time you look at him?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StacyL* 
I'll play!

Here's Gabriel.

Such pretty blue eyes!

We have the same infant bather...we love that thing.







I use it as a cushion behind my back on the rare occasion I get to take a bath.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Gabriel is gorgeous! And Sarah, I LOVE LOVE chunky thighs.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

So I think Maggie is weaning







Did the dark place and have for a while since its the only way she will nurse. Even on the times when she will nurse she wont nurse. I feel my bras getting too big and I know in my heart she is not nursing but I dont want it to be true. My dh says- look how far you got with a micro preemie!! Most full term babies dont get nursed for a year! True but most dont have a lactovist as their mama!!!







:

Oh well, OTH for those of you using Fuzzi bunz or the liking, what size is your babe in?? I use larges at night doubled up and meds during the day. Maggie is now on the farthest leg one and middle upper snaps. On larges which are too big of course without doubles are on full way. I am hoping to get more use out of these mediums since I have heard you use this size the longest. They have already paid for themselves and then some. Plus I would sell them down the line anyhow. Now if she just enjoyed diaper changes as much as she used to.....







:


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Gabriel is gorgeous! And Sarah, I LOVE LOVE chunky thighs.










Thanks, ya'all! I'll have to take some pictures of Gabriel's chunky thighs for you guys - you would get a good laugh. He has female pattern weight gain complete with cellulite and saddlebags. Adorable!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
So I think Maggie is weaning







Did the dark place and have for a while since its the only way she will nurse. Even on the times when she will nurse she wont nurse. I feel my bras getting too big and I know in my heart she is not nursing but I dont want it to be true. My dh says- look how far you got with a micro preemie!! Most full term babies dont get nursed for a year! True but most dont have a lactovist as their mama!!!







:


Ah Amy.














: I hate to say it, but your hubby is right







: Maggie is definitely our little miracle babe and you said it yourself, it was a miracle she nursed at all. Is she still taking the growth supplement? have you tried offering to nurse before she eats? I know, you probably have, but its worth a try....







:


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Such cute babies everyone!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
So I think Maggie is weaning








Did the dark place and have for a while since its the only way she will nurse. Even on the times when she will nurse she wont nurse. I feel my bras getting too big and I know in my heart she is not nursing but I dont want it to be true. My dh says- look how far you got with a micro preemie!! Most full term babies dont get nursed for a year! True but most dont have a lactovist as their mama!!!







:









I'm so sorry Amy!

Marlow hasn't wanted to nurse for about 3 months now. I keep holding out that she'll change her mind. She reacts to nursing the same as she reacts when we try wipe her nose....like: _what the heck are you trying to do to me?_ I've tried so many things but now I don't know what else to do but pump for her.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Thanks for the hugs everyone! Maggie will get into the position as if she will nurse but then will just cuddle and mostly fall right to sleep. Sometimes she will latch and stay there for a few seconds but that is it.

She hasnt had the special preemie formula supplement for months but still got supplement along the way and nursing made up a few of her meals a day. But as she has moved on to seeing the world, pigging out on solids in front of her etc, she is loosing total interest. We cut up food into micro size pieces and she gobbles it all up on her own- now if she had teeth, she could have steak...LOL I remember Liz doing the same as she approached age 1 but she would always fall back on nursing when it was time.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Awe, Amy







I'm so sorry.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Awe, Amy







I'm so sorry.


So, I'm not the only one who teared up and almost started crying over Amy's story, right? Please tell me I'm not the only one???







:

Um, looks like J has got a cold. He has been doing the trying to nurse and then pulling off cause he can't breathe thing. Man, nose colds suck.







: So yes, sleep sucked. And right when his brother slept through the night too.







I so need some good sleep....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Marlow hasn't wanted to nurse for about 3 months now. I keep holding out that she'll change her mind. She reacts to nursing the same as she reacts when we try wipe her nose....like: _what the heck are you trying to do to me?_ I've tried so many things but now I don't know what else to do but pump for her.

And you are such an awesome mama for continuing to give your babe the liquid gold in any form she needs. It is amazing that you have been able to straight pump for 3 months. You rock!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
So, I'm not the only one who teared up and almost started crying over Amy's story, right? Please tell me I'm not the only one???







:

Definitely not the only one.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Newest pic of J.C. He actually got a haircut a few days after this, his third one!

Cutie Patootie

There are more on the camera and I have to upload it tonight. So I'll post more later

Hope everyone's having a great day!

So cute!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StacyL* 
I'll play!

Here's Gabriel.

My what nice eyes!







: ds 2 has the same color.

I just wish we had any hair!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StacyL* 
Thanks, ya'all! I'll have to take some pictures of Gabriel's chunky thighs for you guys - you would get a good laugh. He has female pattern weight gain complete with cellulite and saddlebags. Adorable!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Awe, Amy







I'm so sorry.









I too fear that someday sooner than I like she will be done.You had done a great job providing for maggie.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Gabriel's eyes are such a unique blue!
Sam has crazy hair.
As does JC... so much of it!

I'm sorry to hear that Maggie seems to be weaning, Amy. I know that it must be hard, even though you realize you gave her a lot of milk already.

And Lindsay, your perserverence is amazing.

(below is xposted)
This morning Philip played in the bed with DH as DH finished sleeping, as happens every morning. But now that he's gotten so good at crawling, he ended up crawling off the END of the bed. DH woke to crying. AND, Philip had his brace on (bar connecting his two shoes) so that made me even more I don't know what DH's solution is... I personally think he should get his lazy butt up when P wakes up. (Ok, he's not lazy AT ALL, but still ) I think he believes we should put the other side of the (sidecarred) crib up. Ummmm. no. I'm not getting out of bed to get my kid in the middle of the night.

Yesterday P pooed and it went all over the bed. The day before it had gone all over the carpet. Geeze. DH inspected the poo contents and named sweet potato as the culprit, and told me we must do pureed foods. I don't agree, and I told him to let me be in charge of it. If he wont' read on nutrition and feeding, and works solely from tradition, then I really can't have an educated discussion with him. Thankfully he appears to be letting me do my thing. I told him I would never hurt our kid (duh!) so to chill out. I think it worked.

and for all you dairy-free mamas, this site may be helpful: godairyfree.com


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Where is everyone??? I mean the "regular" posters and all of the lurkers, too. ???
Please don't go away just because we've had some reorganization!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

I don't have anything exciting to say.







Uh...Talula ate a load of tofu last night. She couldn't be stopped. Today, she ate a load of egg yolk. Strange preferences.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 







I don't have anything exciting to say.







Uh...Talula ate a load of tofu last night. She couldn't be stopped. Today, she ate a load of egg yolk. Strange preferences.









Jonah ate saag last night....







:


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

What's saag?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
What's saag?

It's indian. A spinach dish. Almost like creamed spinach I guess. He um, liked it. And um, it's got curry in it.


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

Thank you for the support and responses. I am doing better about this. I have found what works, if B wants to stay up playing all night than I pull the pack in play up next to the bed and put him in it and doze off, if he fusses I wake up and bring him into bed to nurse, he may want to play again he may fall asleep but I get more rest like that, I am not worried he will fall off the bed and he dosent seem to mind it at all as long as I take him out when he fusses. DH know how I feel when I get angry. But he wont be home until late march so he cant help much other than moral support. Venting and speaking of this 'evil' helps so much. To actually not have to hide it or ignor it helps relieve alot of that pressure. I am just about caught up in school and after this hugely stressful weekend all will be better. B is also getting better with day care and dosent cry as much while I am gone. So I am thinking of trying to get the person that watches him to keep him from napping after 430p, see if that helps. Thank you all again so much for the support. I knew I could turn to MDC and that I would be recieved with open arms that understood and would suggest things that compromised my parenting preferences. I wish I could hug you all.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Riki, I am glad things are working out.

So my friend took me out for sushi today to cheer me up since she knows how I feel about nursing. Maggie was on me today and I was like- maybe I am wrong. WRONG, she went to nurse and changed her mind.







But she cuddled with me and smiled and then went about her thing.

So to make myself feel better, I ordered the spicy tuna roll since now I can eat it once in a while!!


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

Glad to hear things are getting better Riki!









Amy -I'm sorry to hear about Maggie weaning. I am getting worried about Gabriel too. He is soooo distracted by his brother, the dog...







: He just looks at everything and will hardly nurse. I didn't have this problem with Alex. He didn't wean till 18 months! I wonder if it is something to do with being the second child and having all the distractions in the home. I'll be LUCKY if I can get Gabriel to 12 months, at this rate.

My first son ate sag paneer too.







: Gabriel hasn't tried it yet. I love Indian food!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
It's indian. A spinach dish. Almost like creamed spinach I guess. He um, liked it. And um, it's got curry in it.

Oh ok. Talula has tried lots of strange things too and liked them. Spicy things. Except one time I made the hummus to garlicky and she was not pleased.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Riki, I am glad you guys are able to work out a routine. J is teething and bringing in teeth and everything else so it's a little bit crazy in the sleep department over here as well.

Amy, how long does it take for milk to stop anyway? I can't remember. Maybe keep offering? I remember when C weaned even though I was kind of ready cause um, he bit ALOT, it still made me so sad.









Candice, C loves hummus. Seriously, I think I am raising some spoiled children. The day care person gets so upset that C won't eat a pb and j sandwich or american cheese.







: He prefers cheddar slices. I think J is going to be the same way.







:


----------



## awinkler (Jul 26, 2005)

When I bring DS into bed with me in the morning, and he looks up at me after nursing (we're both lying down), I love his round face, round eyes, and sweet smile!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Stacy- I think thats a good point, MAggie being second, has to watch her sister do everything and is VERY easily distracted by her. She also is so much more into solids than her sister ever was. Plus Maggie is a "hands on" kind of person. She plays with her toys in a very engaging way. She also loves to play with her solids in front of her and pick them up and put them in her mouth. Liz was never into that.

But yes, I have been offering for over a week and no go. So watch for my big nursing sale on the TP. I have LOTS of good stuff including bravados that are in very good shape.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Samantha is finally sitting well enough that I can walk out of the room.







: She still falls over, but slowly, and because she wants to get to something...not just 'cause she loses her balance.









I need to get her in to the opthamologist to have her eye checked. I hope they'll just give her a patch over her strong eye in order to strengthen her weak eye instead of putting her in glasses. I hope that her eye isn't any worse than mine is/was. I never needed glasses/a patch for it, so I'm hoping hers will start to get stronger, but for now, it's getting worse. I just hate to make an appointment, not knowing when Jackson is going to get here, KWIM? I make an appointment for next week, and then go in to labor, then I have to reschedule...







: *sigh* I'll just wait 'til Jackson gets here and then I'll make an appointment for her and get her checked out.

She also likes to yell back at us when we talk to her. Just short little bursts of yelling, like "AH!" after we say something to her.







It's awesome. She's such an easy, happy baby.


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi All!









A question -- how much are your babies eating? Anna seems really interested in food but she doesn't like to be spoon fed much. And with a toddler, too, I don't have time to make much food for her... So she sort of jams things in her mouth that we happen to be eating, but it's really not much at all, and some days nothing at all. But she's still a nice 21 lbs... so she's definitely not lacking anything. I'm just curious where other babies are at...


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Sam self-feeds some, gets spoon fed others, and grabs stuff off our plates from time-to-time. She's not eating meals, by any stretch of the imagination. She could take it or leave it, TBH. She likes to play with food more than eat it, I think.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Katie is all over spoon feeding, but she only eats about half a meal 3 or 4 times a week. She's kind of hit & miss on self-feeding. Most things she just scoops onto the floor, gave her a tortilla chip, and she just held it for half an hour. She LOVED sucking on a green pepper the other night though. Not sure about that, those things are gross I gave her the one off my pizza.









Funny though, she won't eat for DH. Absolutely refuses. Poor guy.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Talula has eaten a lot today! 1/8-ish of a banana, about 10 little chunks of squash, 6 kidney beans, a few bites of a corn-squash muffin. And it's only 2:30! Plus, she's still nursing like a mad man. Is she bulking up for the big race? Jeez. Speaking of food, do any of you have Feeding the Whole Family by Cynthia Lair? I really like it. The recipes are pretty simple and can easily be made vegan if that's your pleasure.

And now, I wait for poop.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Ashley, I've been wondering about food too.
We don't spoon feed, but when we did P liked a little rice cereal. Now that we self-feed, P doesn't really eat much at all. He's sucked on yellow pepper, fed himself applesauce, turned away from the sweet potato.
I know that it's not a big deal, but I keep thinking I'm not doing it "right," like I need to be giving him more to experience. I've been just doing a little vegetable or fruit (he loves banana) and a few beans once. I don't want to give him what we eat if it's too spicy.
And, I want to feed him organic but I don't eat all organic so that's a problem.


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Candice, I love that cookbook. I've made a lot of those recipes, and my DH who is definitely not vegetarian loves them even. I get a kick out of how she says to use some of the ingredients for the baby. Like, after her ingredients, directions and explanations for the recipe, at the bottom she adds, "Reserve a little of the steamed squash. Puree and serve to baby." It's funny. I don't know why, but it's funny.







It just seems so simple, I guess. It's cool because Cynthia Lair actually lives really close to here. I think she teaches at Bastyr.

OK, this is absolutely crazy, but Anna pulled up to standing like 3 times today. It's insane. I have to be like right next to her when she's on the floor because she does some daredevil stunt. I want to be like.... GIRL just chill out for a few more months!!

OK must put kids to bed.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Oh ok. Talula has tried lots of strange things too and liked them. Spicy things. Except one time I made the hummus to garlicky and she was not pleased.

Marlow loves the homemade hummus too but it looks like she is eating toothpaste.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Samantha is finally sitting well enough that I can walk out of the room.







: She still falls over, but slowly, and because she wants to get to something...not just 'cause she loses her balance.









yay Sam!!! That is so great!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StacyL* 
I'll play!

Here's Gabriel.

A.Dor.A.Ble!!!! His eyes are beautiful!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Sam loves that hedgehog.







Even without its nose. She and Kahlua decided to play tug-of-war with it, and the nose was a casualty.







She seems un-phased.

I love those big brown eyes! How do you not melt every time you look at him?

J.C just smiles when he see's his little hedgie







:

Oh, I do melt! Im just a big pile of goo









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
So I think Maggie is weaning

Oh well, OTH for those of you using Fuzzi bunz or the liking, what size is your babe in??

Oh Amy, Im sorry









We use Swaddlebees and I have him in a medium and larges. Both fit him well. The medium he's on the 2nd set of snaps (there's three sets) and on the large, he's on the tightest one. But Im thinking I should have got more mediums, cuz the larges are probably just a tad too big. I got a whole new batch of them from the outlet store they have. For $7 a dipe I couldn't resist and bought a ton of larges since I knew he'd need them soon enough!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
And you are such an awesome mama for continuing to give your babe the liquid gold in any form she needs. It is amazing that you have been able to straight pump for 3 months. You rock!









I Second that!!!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
So, I'm not the only one who teared up and almost started crying over Amy's story, right? Please tell me I'm not the only one???







:

Um, looks like J has got a cold. He has been doing the trying to nurse and then pulling off cause he can't breathe thing. Man, nose colds suck.







: So yes, sleep sucked. And right when his brother slept through the night too.







I so need some good sleep....









No, not the only one...









So sorry J's got a cold.







J.C's got a little runny nose and when we wake in the morning (not to say he sleeps thru the night, but its too dark to see) his nose is crusty. I just hope it doesn't evolve into a stuffed up nose. I remember those with the girls and it was hellish!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 







I don't have anything exciting to say.







Uh...Talula ate a load of tofu last night. She couldn't be stopped. Today, she ate a load of egg yolk. Strange preferences.









Unusual is good! This way she'll have a well rounded palate, not to mention tummy







MMMmmm tofu is goood!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
It's indian. A spinach dish. Almost like creamed spinach I guess. He um, liked it. And um, it's got curry in it.

Again, well rounded palate! I think thats better than some kids that only want McDonalds! I think introducing kiddos to a variety of ethnic foods is awesome! I knew that people looked at me weird when I was young and would eat indian food and greek food for lunch. Oh well, there loss, cuz it was yummy!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
Thank you for the support and responses.

Im so glad its getting easier hon. Its such a hard job to be a single parent (while dh is away) and also try to tackle school too.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Oh ok. Talula has tried lots of strange things too and liked them. Spicy things. Except one time I made the hummus to garlicky and she was not pleased.

MMmm love garlic hummis! Im a little hesitant to offer J.C anything other than the norm cuz of his "allergy". Im back on dairy and he's eating pears, apples, squash, and carrots and no eczema in sight, but Im not sure what was the culprit.







: I wanna just give him something different and see if he reacts. I guess its the only way I'll find out. Im beginning to think the eczema was just weather/dry skin related. Since I've been lathering his little forhead and cheeks with Eucerin or Aveeno, no sign of eczema. I think you ladies are inspiring me to branch out and just go for it! Thanks







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *awinkler* 
When I bring DS into bed with me in the morning, and he looks up at me after nursing (we're both lying down), I love his round face, round eyes, and sweet smile!

sweet







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Talula has eaten a lot today! 1/8-ish of a banana, about 10 little chunks of squash, 6 kidney beans, a few bites of a corn-squash muffin. And it's only 2:30! Plus, she's still nursing like a mad man. Is she bulking up for the big race? Jeez. Speaking of food, do any of you have Feeding the Whole Family by Cynthia Lair? I really like it. The recipes are pretty simple and can easily be made vegan if that's your pleasure.

And now, I wait for poop.

I'll have to look up that cookbook. J.C can put it away too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AugustineM* 

OK, this is absolutely crazy, but Anna pulled up to standing like 3 times today. It's insane. I have to be like right next to her when she's on the floor because she does some daredevil stunt. I want to be like.... GIRL just chill out for a few more months!!.

Wow, go girl!! J.C's done that a few times in the past couple days too! He pulled up on the couch and dh was in total shock and all I could think was go catch him cuz I knew he couldn't balance himself. Like Anna, he's a little daredevil too


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

hannah's first tooth is popping through! that's all


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

first Milkbar i love your quote it just makes me giggle everytime i read it.

okay that said

is it brag time? lol B has been crawling like a wild thing since just after xmas, soon as he learned to do that he was pulling himself up on everything, including the back of mommy's legs. Of course everything goes in his mouth and he is king of the channel changer (is it a cromosonal or DNA things with boys?). Man does this kid love him some food. I keep well stocked in those gerber puff snacks and other toddler foods. He is a champ eater, loves to eat off my plate especally from chop sticks. I stay away from rice and big noodles but he atleast gets a tase of everything. We even 'shared' some soy ice cream, pregnancy has left me permentlly lactose intollerent and I cannot eat regular ice cream but the soy stuff isnt so bad. the boy even like tofu! But there is no indication that he will quit nursing soon. He will eat alot and I am thinking, thats nice I can get a bottle pumped out for him for day care then he crawls to me to nurse.

We have started siging a bit. I have made our own nurse sign, a fist with the thump flat but the tip sticking out, I tap the nail side agains my lips and ask if he want to nurse, or show him the sign while hes nursing.

I hada scare but AF showed up with a vengence, I am actually kinda sad but then I get on myself about how I loose my temper and get so mad at B, how am I to handle 2 little ones at once if I cannot be good to the one I have all the time. I need to get my rage under control. We have been doing better lately, since my talking to all you mommies. *Ohmygawd B just stood again for a few seconds* it was a bit of a stressful time but things are calming down right now. The pack n play next to the bed is great B will happily play in there for a bit fuss to nurse go back repeat a few times then fall asleep, but I am not exausted in the morning from it.

hes a bit sick wuth a really snotty nose and one nostral that keeps bleeding lightly, that bugs me. other than that he seems fine, stilly giggly and playing and eating, but hating havuing his nose sucked or wiped,,,


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

bumpy bumpy


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I am feeling better about the weaning and I have a line out the door of people who want to help me declutter my nursing stuff.







I saw a mdc mama IRL last night and she told me "I want your......" So I guess spending 3.5 years of my life nursing my two dd is not too bad. I still want to get a day pass to the LLL conference mainly for the vendors!!!

As far as diapers. Today with our open house, I put Maggie in sposies so not to worry about that if we had to be out longer. Tonight her arse was soooo red. She never has any rash w the cloth so I am mad but since I am on my second package of 7th generation and thats all the sposies I have used on her, I dont feel too bad.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

We went to see some friends last nite who we haden't seen in a while,they just built a house. and then we went to dinner,Olivia ate 1/2 cup of cream of broccli soup,she loved it*.I think im gonna up the solids since she is now drooling when we eat.







She likes those puff things too! She likes to spit milk at me...suck,suck,suck....spit,laugh!!!!









We have a book It's called ...Let's Sign! By Kelly Ault.. Good book easy to learn from,good illustrations, and reads loke a baby book..

*That was a fun dipe to change!







:


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Hi ladies -

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
Thank you for the support and responses. I am doing better about this.

This made my morning. : )

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
So I think Maggie is weaning







Did the dark place and have for a while since its the only way she will nurse.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Marlow hasn't wanted to nurse for about 3 months now. I keep holding out that she'll change her mind.

Amy and Lindsey,







. Kait has stopped nursing to sleep about 50% of the time now; Dono did the same thing around this age now. Doesn't want to nurse to sleep, but will use a pacifier...so...well, there you go. I'd rather she keep nursing to sleep, but I can't force her.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
I told him I would never hurt our kid (duh!) so to chill out. I think it worked.

yeah, I've had to do that with DH sometimes. "Do you really think I'd do something to harm our kids?" _"No."_ "Then shut yer trap."
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *awinkler* 
When I bring DS into bed with me in the morning, and he looks up at me after nursing (we're both lying down), I love his round face, round eyes, and sweet smile!











Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Samantha is finally sitting well enough that I can walk out of the room.







: She still falls over, but slowly, and because she wants to get to something...not just 'cause she loses her balance.

Awesome! Good luck with the eyes, and um....guess I didn't win with my date guess with Jackson, huh? Or maybe I did and you're not back home yet??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AugustineM* 
A question -- how much are your babies eating?

Kait is eating about a 1/4 to 1/2 cup of O's a day (she LOVES them, and her pincer grasp is dead on!), about 1/4-1/2 a banana or some peaches or pears, and then a couple tablespoons of whatever veggie and starch we happen to be having at dinner. She's nursing about 6-8 times a day, and plays with a straw/sipper cup of water throughout the day, but gets moe on her than in her, probably a few tablespoons of water a day.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
And now, I wait for poop.

Me too. Day 7. I'm scared.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
hannah's first tooth is popping through! that's all









Excellent!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
*Ohmygawd B just stood again for a few seconds* it was a bit of a stressful time but things are calming down right now. The pack n play next to the bed is great B will happily play in there for a bit fuss to nurse go back repeat a few times then fall asleep, but I am not exausted in the morning from it.

That is so cool! And glad the PnP is workign well for you and you're feeling more rested









So, we have forward motion, too! Crawling! Just happened this weekend. We're at my parents visiting and I'm workign here for a couple days so we can see some friends. Sorry for the grainy quality, I had to lighten it up quite a bit cause it was kind of dark here in the room. Also, the sleeper legs seem to be holding her back some because they're a little long; once I get her in regular pants this morning I have a feeling she's going to take off. She's done it about 5 times since Saturday, for 5 or 6 'crawls' per instance...so she's on her way.

She is also doing this funny growl/babble, which you'll hear on the video as well.

Not much else going on here. Hope all our sick babes/mamas feel better soon!

See you all later~


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
So, we have forward motion, too! Crawling! Just happened this weekend. We're at my parents visiting and I'm workign here for a couple days so we can see some friends. Sorry for the grainy quality, I had to lighten it up quite a bit cause it was kind of dark here in the room. Also, the sleeper legs seem to be holding her back some because they're a little long; once I get her in regular pants this morning I have a feeling she's going to take off. She's done it about 5 times since Saturday, for 5 or 6 'crawls' per instance...so she's on her way.

She is also doing this funny growl/babble, which you'll hear on the video as well.

Not much else going on here. Hope all our sick babes/mamas feel better soon!

See you all later~

Good Morning!!!

the video is so cute!!!! (so is she!







) Hannah always got caught up in her sleepers at first as well, i just let her be in a onesie or diaper only and babylegs,

Sleeping sisters

Sister love

Hannah

Happy Love Day!

Hannah & I in walking in the snow!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Maggie was never a huge nurse to sleep nurser like her sister was. But she likes to cuddle before sleeping, even if its a few seconds and then she is out. Then the holder (myself or Bob usually or another relative sometimes) is all warm and content and dosent want to put her down so Maggie gets held and is sleeping contently. Sometimes Bob will be holding her and she drifts off and he just holds onto her. I think not holding her for 4 weeks, we just want to really make up that so its hard to put her down as you can imagine and pretty soon she will be up and running so we are taking our time on this! ITs just hard to believe she will be 1 this week!!!

And she is crawling forward- usually to attack something or get to a support to stand up on. IT also happens super fast. I have had people say- Maggie was just over here a second ago, how did she get over there??


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
Hannah & I in walking in the snow!

I LOVE that hat.

You know, sometimes I think Hannah and Kait look like they could be related. Especially in that one hat pic on your blog, I have a pic of Kait that looks SO much like that when she's smiling, it made me do a double take.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Me too. Day 7. I'm scared.









Yes, I'm quoting myself. She pooped. MAJOR poop. 7 days' worth of poop.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
ITs just hard to believe she will be 1 this week!!!

I know - it's unreal!


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

I hear ya Amy. These days are going by like a blur. I was dropping B off at day care and another little boy came in that we are friends with. B got all excited, smily and made a squeal. I looved over to where he was sitting on the floor and its like I suddenly realized he wasnt my tiny baby anymore. I wanted to know where this kid came from and where my baby went. But we are having a blast with this growing up stuff. He gets to eat so many different things and explore his current surroundings. I have to be careful where I put him down cause he will just crawl away. Its hard to get dresses for swiming cause I dont want to put him down on the locker room floor. We went to the local hot springs last night and had a blast. B loves swimming and digs chilling in the hot tub. We even went outside for a few mins to enjoy the outdoor hot pools but the air was too old for him and didnt think to bring a hat with us, but it was awsome. There were a bunch of tourest there from Japan and B was just totally distracted by them talking and the ladies flirting with him. I think I will let him watch some of dh's anime he seems to like Japanesse maybe he will learn it some day.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 

Sleeping sisters

Sister love

Hannah

Happy Love Day!

Hannah & I in walking in the snow!


Such cute pics! I love that ring sling,I have become obcessed with them!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 

So, we have forward motion, too! Crawling! Just happened this weekend. We're at my parents visiting and I'm workign here for a couple days so we can see some friends. Sorry for the grainy quality, I had to lighten it up quite a bit cause it was kind of dark here in the room. Also, the sleeper legs seem to be holding her back some because they're a little long; once I get her in regular pants this morning I have a feeling she's going to take off. She's done it about 5 times since Saturday, for 5 or 6 'crawls' per instance...so she's on her way.

She is also doing this funny growl/babble, which you'll hear on the video as well.

Not much else going on here. Hope all our sick babes/mamas feel better soon!

See you all later~


How cute! I can't wait till she crawls,she scoots aroumd in a cr=ircle these days,and rolls everywhere.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Talula ate chicken (organic free-range, of course







: ), brown rice and broccoli last night. But what she really couldn't get enough of? Caramelized onions! Tania has decided that she's going to pretend she likes to eat things that she hates, so that Talula doesn't decide she hates them too. She also thinks we shouldn't tell her about McDonald's or introduce her to cousin Maria (who only eats the crappiest things you would never touch with a ten-foot pole, like Lunchables). It's really kind of strange how Tania is seeing the influence outside sources can have on our food choices.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Katie likes peas, but not too hot on the asparagus stick I let her chew on the night before last.

Are you all cooking all the food you give them, like fruits and stuff? These what to feed a baby lists I've found all say that before 9 months everything needs to be cooked. I just fail to see why I need to cook bananas and avocados.

There is no stopping this kid. I had to start putting the gate up in the doorway to the hallway so she can't get out of the kitchen/living room. Busy busy busy. She makes me tired just watching her. And I had to get some netting to put over our furnace vents that are on the floor, because she stuck her finger in one of them the other day and got a cut. Ack.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I cook or steam everything but avacados or bannanas. I also give her apple sauce.

The other day out for sushi, Maggie ate the rice bit by bit. The chef came over and watched her do it. Liz loves california rolls so why not like sushi?

I ate it my entire pregncy, so I guess she likes the rice for now


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

I don't really do any special baby food prep. She's been eating whatever I'm eating, but I'll squish it up for her a bit.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Still here, still pregnant. Not much else to report.

Expecting a snowstorm with ice on top, so I have a feeling J will make his appearance in a most dramatic fashion.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Still here, still pregnant. Not much else to report.

Expecting a snowstorm with ice on top, so I have a feeling J will make his appearance in a most dramatic fashion.









That is normally how your life goes though, so you should not be surprised in the least















:


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Candice, I'm impressed by Lu's eating! P isn't as interested-- he mostly wants to play. I don't give him raw carrots or anything like that, and he doesn't eat all I eat, I just give him some banana, pepper, sweet potato, applesauce, cooked carrot, peas to play with. I think he'll get more interested in a bit.

I went to a new ped today. It was great. He is a solo practice about 10 min from my house. This was a "meet the ped" visit. We talked about food (he said babyfood is garbage), circ, vax, etc. I'm happy to have finally found a good care provider that I feel comfortable with. PLUS, his CNP was the woman who saw P in the hospital (she's at 2 practices, pt time each one). That's nice too.

Sarah, here's hoping for lots of snow so I don't have to go to work!


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Jessica - Anna doesn't eat much either. But sometimes I worry that I just get too busy and forget to actually feed her, you know? I guess I'm so thinking about what to feed my toddler, that I forget that Anna is nearly 8 months old and can eat lots of things. I need to get on it more! She doesn't like purees, though, and she seems to not like textural things, like bananas and avocado. She does seem to like stuff that's sort of bready in texture. I don't know... I guess I haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Word on the street is that babies don't really need non-boob food until after a year anyway. I don't know what my baby's problem is with the ravenous appetite, to tell you the truth. I hope that feeding her the way I do is ok. I'm trying really hard to respect her intuition and appetite. Obesity runs in dh's side of the family. It's a condition I know nothing about, so, while I tend to think it's about habits + genetics, a part of me fears that my baby is going to blow up into a ginormous monster.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

As far as feeding, I am more if the baby wants it, then they can have it. We are not good at watching the clock or calendar but our babies.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Yikes...William is eating a whole lot of nothing. He gags on purees still, so we haven't given him anything other than babyfood. I use the jared kind, I think they are probably healthier than a lot that I make. But still, he maybe has one jar every day or so. He LOVED the raspberry peach something from Earths Best though...

And he is not even remotely close to crawling. He is sitting for a while now though.

Babies are weird. They are all so different...what are they thinking?? Like they are allowed to have individual personalities and whatnot..throws me for a loop!!


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

I am home today due to the *incredible* snow, ha ha ha. Anyway.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
As far as feeding, I am more if the baby wants it, then they can have it. We are not good at watching the clock or calendar but our babies.

Say it, sista. Because for some reason we're fine waiting/delaying until they're "ready" but then somehow feel pressured to feed them fullforce. ??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AugustineM* 
Jessica - Anna doesn't eat much either. But sometimes I worry that I just get too busy and forget to actually feed her, you know? I guess I'm so thinking about what to feed my toddler, that I forget that Anna is nearly 8 months old and can eat lots of things. I need to get on it more! She doesn't like purees, though, and she seems to not like textural things, like bananas and avocado. She does seem to like stuff that's sort of bready in texture. I don't know... I guess I haven't figured it out yet.

I know how you feel, Ashley, because feeding Philip anything but breastmilk is a PITA since I'm so busy. Maybe you could just give Anna foods to play with. She'll figure it out in her own time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Word on the street is that babies don't really need non-boob food until after a year anyway. I don't know what my baby's problem is with the ravenous appetite, to tell you the truth. I hope that feeding her the way I do is ok. I'm trying really hard to respect her intuition and appetite. Obesity runs in dh's side of the family. It's a condition I know nothing about, so, while I tend to think it's about habits + genetics, a part of me fears that my baby is going to blow up into a ginormous monster.

This post made me laugh. I don't think it's a problem that she has a ravenous appetite. You seem to be feeding her a great variety of foods and that is good. I think obesity is more about low-quality foods, early feeding, etc. You seem very tuned-in to this, so I wouldn't think Lu will have a problem.
Also, as long as you're looking out for allergens (I'm not sure how mcuh of that I'm going to do???) I don't think there are problems with what you're doing.
And with a smile like that she could NEVER be a ginormous monster! (or, at least, she would a cute ginormous monster)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Babies are weird. They are all so different...what are they thinking?? Like they are allowed to have individual personalities and whatnot..throws me for a loop!!

That's totally true. I don't think you have anything to worry about with William. He'll either crawl eventually, or not at all.







And food-- I think amy says it all.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Candice, I don't think it is that she wants to eat, I think it is what they eat. From what you have posted, it seems as if you are sticking to pretty healthy good for her stuff. Now, if she was only eating pop tarts, I might be worried....But if they are eating healthy, I don't think obesity is an issue.... But, I could be wrong...







:


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks for the reassurance, gals. And, ack! Speaking of pop tarts...we don't have a tv, mostly because of the advertising thing. But I let Tania watch tv online. She watches Disney, mostly. Well, she was talking about a pop tarts commercial the other day, and I was like, where'd you see that? On disney[dot]com! I know I should have expected that they'd market her online, but it feels so evil, like they're coming through my computer into my home. The marketing of toys doesn't bother me as much as the marketing of horrible food. Anyway, I'd be evil if I said she couldn't watch Disney anymore, so it's led to good discussions about marketing and advertising and health that she may not have been ready for a year ago, but she seems to understand now.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
That is normally how your life goes though, so you should not be surprised in the least














:









No, we're not.







Nor are we surprised that at the very end of my pregnancy, Samantha spiked an almost 103 fever for no apparent reason.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Candice, I'm impressed by Lu's eating! P isn't as interested-- he mostly wants to play. I don't give him raw carrots or anything like that, and he doesn't eat all I eat, I just give him some banana, pepper, sweet potato, applesauce, cooked carrot, peas to play with. I think he'll get more interested in a bit.

I went to a new ped today. It was great. He is a solo practice about 10 min from my house. This was a "meet the ped" visit. We talked about food (he said babyfood is garbage), circ, vax, etc. I'm happy to have finally found a good care provider that I feel comfortable with. PLUS, his CNP was the woman who saw P in the hospital (she's at 2 practices, pt time each one). That's nice too.

Sarah, here's hoping for lots of snow so I don't have to go to work!

I'm so glad you found a good ped you like!! And yay for "mega snow"









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
As far as feeding, I am more if the baby wants it, then they can have it. We are not good at watching the clock or calendar but our babies.

That's pretty much what we're doing. If she shows a lot of interest in something we're eating/preparing, we'll give her some to play with, but she's really not actually consuming much. She LOVED the bell pepper that she got to gnaw on the other night. She really just doesn't care. She likes breads, and pureed sweet potatoes, but nothing else, really.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Thanks for the reassurance, gals. And, ack! Speaking of pop tarts...we don't have a tv, mostly because of the advertising thing. But I let Tania watch tv online. She watches Disney, mostly. Well, she was talking about a pop tarts commercial the other day, and I was like, where'd you see that? On disney[dot]com! I know I should have expected that they'd market her online, but it feels so evil, like they're coming through my computer into my home. The marketing of toys doesn't bother me as much as the marketing of horrible food. Anyway, I'd be evil if I said she couldn't watch Disney anymore, so it's led to good discussions about marketing and advertising and health that she may not have been ready for a year ago, but she seems to understand now.

Pop tarts got me through college.







:


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Talula ate chicken (organic free-range, of course







: ), brown rice and broccoli last night. But what she really couldn't get enough of? Caramelized onions! Tania has decided that she's going to pretend she likes to eat things that she hates, so that Talula doesn't decide she hates them too. She also thinks we shouldn't tell her about McDonald's or introduce her to cousin Maria (who only eats the crappiest things you would never touch with a ten-foot pole, like Lunchables). It's really kind of strange how Tania is seeing the influence outside sources can have on our food choices.

Tania sounds like such a great kid!!!! Good work Mama!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Word on the street is that babies don't really need non-boob food until after a year anyway. I don't know what my baby's problem is with the ravenous appetite, to tell you the truth. I hope that feeding her the way I do is ok. I'm trying really hard to respect her intuition and appetite. Obesity runs in dh's side of the family. It's a condition I know nothing about, so, while I tend to think it's about habits + genetics, a part of me fears that my baby is going to blow up into a ginormous monster.

Ny pedi is great about the non boob food thing,In fact I saw a new pedi to the office,and I'm thinking great now I need to explain my self,she was so excited to see her nursing she clapped and was a little jumpie.I think I live in a very non bf area....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Yikes...William is eating a whole lot of nothing. He gags on purees still, so we haven't given him anything other than babyfood. I use the jared kind, I think they are probably healthier than a lot that I make. But still, he maybe has one jar every day or so. He LOVED the raspberry peach something from Earths Best though...

And he is not even remotely close to crawling. He is sitting for a while now though.

Babies are weird. They are all so different...what are they thinking?? Like they are allowed to have individual personalities and whatnot..throws me for a loop!!


No crawling here either,and we just started with food as well.She dose not like pureed foods...


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Babies are weird. They are all so different...what are they thinking?? Like they are allowed to have individual personalities and whatnot..throws me for a loop!!

And its like that in my house!! Its hard to believe both of these girls are related sometimes!! They are SOOOO different. Such as- one sleeps like a rock and a bomb wouldnt wake her, the other sneeze and shes up. Liz never was a big eater as a baby but great nurser. Maggie chows anything you put in front of her, but didnt have the patience to sit and nurse.
Liz was a kicker, Maggie is a grabber. Liz lives near the edge, Maggie is way over the edge. When Liz was a baby and she saw other babies, she would smile and LOL. Maggie goes over to the babe and trys to pull its nose off or something.
It goes on and on....

Now if they could just tell us what they are thinking!! But then again I am almost afraid to find out.


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 

Babies are weird. They are all so different...what are they thinking?? Like they are allowed to have individual personalities and whatnot..throws me for a loop!!

I know, Caroline, I think this is SO interesting. How personalities are so apparent from birth. Or maybe temperment is a good way to explain it too.

Anna is so. frickin. squirmy!!! She is so determined to move. I think even moreso than my early walking DS. I can't sling Anna anymore... she hates it. She arches her back, stiffens her legs, wants DOWN. She crawls like a maniac and pulls up on everything. The wall, her brother, a chair leg... She barely will nurse during the day because she wants to go. Or look at things. Thor would have nursed all day long if I let him. He loved it anytime. Anna won't be rocked -- no way. Thor loved to be rocked. It was how I got him to sleep for a long time. Anna doesn't want to be snuggly. Thor LOVES snuggling... he has ever since he was a baby. Anna fights naps like crazy. Thor never did. He loved his naps. (But he slept poorly at night. Anna sleeps better at night.)

Wierd, isn't it?? They're so different. And some of my friends' kids are completely different, too. One of my best friends, her son didn't crawl until 1 1/2 and didn't walk until 2. It was funny to get him and Thor together.









Anyway, ramblin' ramblin' ramblin'...


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Andrew is still not really not doing solids, and I'm fine with that - I offer him some of what I'm eating, but he has absolutely no interest. If it's something small (like Purely O's - basically organic, lower-sugar Cheerios) that he can get himself, he'll sometimes play with it; if he gets it in his mouth, he usually gums it up into a glob and then spits it out....lovely







If I put something on my finger or on a spoon to give him, forget it - most of the time he closes his mouth tight and turns his head away, but a few times he's tentatively opened his mouth a teeny bit - I put the food in, he makes an awful face and then hangs his head down with his mouth open to let it fall out in his lap.







It's kinda funny....but I think it's pretty clear he's saying an emphatic "no thanks" for now! He's got frequent enough opportunities so he'll decide when he's ready. He's 24 pounds, so I'm not worried!


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

Gabriel got his second tooth today!

He is army crawling FAST all over the place.

You can't eat in front of him without giving him some because he gets really mad. He likes to eat whole bananas, whole broccoli florets, bread, savory-type crackers, rice - all with his hands. And he'll take any type of mashed or pureed fruits or veggies off a spoon.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm in labor. Naturally, there's an ice storm outside, four inches of snow, and it's Valentine's Day. I guess he really wants to make an appearance!!

Oh, and back labor SUCKS.

Wish me luck!!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






























Jackson, please take it easy on your mama!!!!!


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I'm in labor. Naturally, there's an ice storm outside, four inches of snow, and it's Valentine's Day. I guess he really wants to make an appearance!!

Oh, and back labor SUCKS.

Wish me luck!!


Yes, back labor sucks. Thinking of you guys...waiting for some news patiently...in the storm..

A quick album of January 2007 pictures


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






























Jackson, please take it easy on your mama!!!!!









Good luck sarah!!!!


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

:

Yay, Sarah!


----------



## SoCaliMommy (Jun 11, 2004)

Good Luck Sarah


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

A little valentine on its way! I cant wait to hear about it!!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Oh my gosh! I can't wait to hear about Jackson, and see pictures too! Sending you good vibes...


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm excited too!

My MIL fed Philip, first some muffin (I made it, so it's not so bad, but it is pretty refined), and then she was starting in on the bananas and cottage cheese.







but when i said no dairy, she complied.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

I just got an IM from Brad. Jackson is here!!







:

















































:
++++++++++
Jackson Sterling Clinton Barker
8 pounds
20 inches
Born at 7:36 am

Labor started around 4am

Mama and baby are doing fine








+++++++++++++++

Welcome, Jackson - happy Valentine baby!!

And......Helen wins the DDC date guess, she guessed the 14th!

I told Brad to send big hugs and kisses from all of us, and we will patiently wait for pictures once they're all settled in at home!


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

THAT IS SO FREAKIN EXCITING!!!

I can't wait to see pictures! And wow, sounds like her labor was a fairly quick one!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

YAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Welcome little (well big) Jackson!!!! I am sooo glad that things worked out well! A little valentine. Oh well, I never win those bets at all









HEY, FYI, I posted it in her thread in her ddc. I could not help myself!!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
HEY, FYI, I posted it in her thread in her ddc. I could not help myself!!

Great idea - duh, why didn't I think of that? How DDC-centric of me.


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Wow, quick labor! Welcome to the world, Jackson!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Talula ate chicken (organic free-range, of course







: ), brown rice and broccoli last night. But what she really couldn't get enough of? Caramelized onions! Tania has decided that she's going to pretend she likes to eat things that she hates, so that Talula doesn't decide she hates them too. She also thinks we shouldn't tell her about McDonald's or introduce her to cousin Maria (who only eats the crappiest things you would never touch with a ten-foot pole, like Lunchables). It's really kind of strange how Tania is seeing the influence outside sources can have on our food choices.

Thats a great well rounded diet! Tania sounds like such a great kid!! She sounds so in tune w/ the world around her. Very Awesome!



Selesai said:


> I went to a new ped today.
> 
> Im glad you found a great ped. Since we're moving now I have to find a new ped that'll be on the same page as us re:bf'ing, no circ, vax'ing, etc. Yuck!
> 
> ...


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 

I of course started replying to posts this morning around 10:30am and now its 3:30pm and Im just now finishing, so after this posts, I'll read up and see if I missed anything!
















Oh, you missed something, alright...


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

OMG!!! Yea, I missed something alright!!!! Wow!! Whoo Hoo

Welcome to the world little Jackson! Gotta be a big boy to have all those names!









Congrats Sarah and Brad! Can't wait to see pics! Im soooo excited!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
A quick album of January 2007 pictures

Cute pics! Love the mr. smiley one. I think its the 2nd pic









Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Great idea - duh, why didn't I think of that? How DDC-centric of me.









DDC-centric?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 

And......Helen wins the DDC date guess, she guessed the 14th!

Lucky Helen! Where is she by the way?


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

JACKSON!!!!!

Sick baby!!!! On nebs







But she weighs 18# she gained 2# in a month.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

delurking to say: Congrats, Sarah! Blessing to you during this labor. Can't wait to see pictures of your new guy and hear how it went.

ETA: obviously, I delurked too soon  Those look like good new baby stats.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome, baby Jackson! Congratulations, Sarah!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Congrats Sarah!


----------



## allye (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey everyone!
I am a newbie here myself...my daughter Kailani was born on June 6 2006 ... the most favourite thing I love about my Junebug is that she's hardly ever upset, she always wakes up with a smile, she's always cooing and happy


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allye* 
Hey everyone!
I am a newbie here myself...my daughter Kailani was born on June 6 2006 ... the most favourite thing I love about my Junebug is that she's hardly ever upset, she always wakes up with a smile, she's always cooing and happy









Hello and welcome!!!! congrats on your bug!!!! Beutiful name!


----------



## allye (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Hello and welcome!!!! congrats on your bug!!!! Beutiful name!

Thank you!!!
















And congrats to the mama who had Jackson - I noticed the posts, wow short labor hey? Way to go mama!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Welcome, Allye









AND........















:








HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY, MAGGIE!







:

You are an inspiration, little one (and you're not too shabby either, Amy







) !!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Welcome everyone (lurkers and newbies)







!

Happy birthday Maggie! Wow this year has gone by fast!

Marlow wakes up panicky screaming now...3 times a night







: any ideas what it could be?

Yesterday I got her a used push style walker...like old lady style not exersaucer style and she can walk! for a few steps that is. Then she falls to her knees and gets right back up to go more! She was playing with her friend's one on Sunday and I found the same style one at goodwill....maybe this isn't a good thing to play with? I don't know...should she not be "walking" yet?

Oh and I agree that Amy isn't too shabby either







:


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats Sarah!
















: Happy Birthday Maggie!!







:


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Marlow wakes up panicky screaming now...3 times a night







: any ideas what it could be?

Yesterday I got her a used push style walker...like old lady style not exersaucer style and she can walk! for a few steps that is. Then she falls to her knees and gets right back up to go more! She was playing with her friend's one on Sunday and I found the same style one at goodwill....maybe this isn't a good thing to play with? I don't know...should she not be "walking" yet?


Must be something in the air, cause Kait wakes up hollering a few times a night now, and I'm literally right.next.to.her.









My girlfriend's daughter started walking at 9 months, unassisted. Craziness. I wouldn't 'force' her (which I know you're not!), but if she wants to play like that and she's physically able, I don't see why not (other than endangering your sanity







) . I'm







: cause K pulled up on me yesterday and was standing.

I had a lot of sweet pics from yesterday so I made a slide show. The first few are actually from the past weekend, but I had to show them. My parents both tried out the Beco! My mom had it on first, but she has some shoulder problems, and it was getting uncomfortable for her, so Dad took over. She sat happily in the carrier on him for about 15 min, and then fell asleep on him for about 30 more min - he melted, cause she usually only lets non-Daddy people hold her for a few minutes before wanting me again (DH wasn't with us on this trip) - needless to say, my dad is now a BIG fan of babywearing!







It was so cute - I had been giving D a bath while dad had K, so then while mom was getting D's PJs on and story read, I went to check on dad and K. He was doing dishes while wearing her, snoozing away on his back. I *love* my dad.









Then...I was working yesterday and D said to me, "K's in the tunnel!" and sure enough, she was - I have a 12-ft pop-up tunnel for D to play in, and K decided to crawl into it - so I grabbed my camera and ran to the opposite end, and she crawled though to me...then did it 3 more times cause she LOVED it.

Anyway. Just had to spread the cuteness. Here it is: Slideshow (note: the spots on my mom's hand are stickers that DS put on her earlier in the day..she had one on her ear that she forgot about until she was washing her face for bedtime







)

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Heather..too too cute!! I can't believe she wasn't afraid to go down the tunnel, that is adorable!!

Happy Birthday Maggie!!!!!! Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday Maggie!!!!

Birth story:
I got out of bed at 4am (I'd pretty much been up since 11:30, since that's when Sam woke up to eat) because I started cramping badly. 20 minutes in the bathroom with contractions three minutes apart, and I knew I needed to call my parents to come down and watch the kids.

I got dressed, woke Brad up, then called my parents. Naturally, in the middle of an ice storm, it took a while. At 5:30, Brad called to check and see where my parents were, and found out they were stuck behind a snow plow, and were only able to go about 25 down the interstate.










So, we bundled up all three girls, and started out for the hospital. It took us almost 20 minutes to go the 6 blocks, because the roads were AWFUL. I got up to our room and went in to the bathroom to change. My water broke at 6:28, and at 6:35 my midwife checked me...I was 8.







So, she suited up and then sat on the edge of the bed and told me to just let her know when I wanted to push. I started pushing at 7:05, and at 7:36, he was out and in my arms.

My midwife was phenomenal. She massaged me the entire time, so I had one skid mark. That's it! She was very mellow, barely spoke, and let me totally do my thing. My nurse was also a huge support, and very sweet and encouraging.

He nursed within about half an hour, latched on the second try, and nursed for 15 minutes. Then he slept for the rest of the day.









We're home, and doing great.







3 1/2 hours, start to finish, and I feel phenomenal.







Yay! Such a great healing event from last time.

Pictures!
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...n/P1010444.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...n/P1010461.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...n/P1010470.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...n/P1010471.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...n/P1010480.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...n/P1010482.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...n/P1010485.jpg


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Sarah congrats on that beautiful bundle of joy! Great week for birthdays!


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Yay, I get to be the first one to say congratulations!
He's so beautiful!
And your labor sounds really wonderful. I'm so glad you were able to have that healing experience.









eta: amy beat me


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allye* 
Hey everyone!
I am a newbie here myself...my daughter Kailani was born on June 6 2006 ... the most favourite thing I love about my Junebug is that she's hardly ever upset, she always wakes up with a smile, she's always cooing and happy

















That's a Hawaiian name, heavenly ocean, right? I'm from Hawaii.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Happy Birthday Maggie!!!!

Birth story:
I got out of bed at 4am (I'd pretty much been up since 11:30, since that's when Sam woke up to eat) because I started cramping badly. 20 minutes in the bathroom with contractions three minutes apart, and I knew I needed to call my parents to come down and watch the kids.

I got dressed, woke Brad up, then called my parents. Naturally, in the middle of an ice storm, it took a while. At 5:30, Brad called to check and see where my parents were, and found out they were stuck behind a snow plow, and were only able to go about 25 down the interstate.









So, we bundled up all three girls, and started out for the hospital. It took us almost 20 minutes to go the 6 blocks, because the roads were AWFUL. I got up to our room and went in to the bathroom to change. My water broke at 6:28, and at 6:35 my midwife checked me...I was 8.







So, she suited up and then sat on the edge of the bed and told me to just let her know when I wanted to push. I started pushing at 7:05, and at 7:36, he was out and in my arms.

My midwife was phenomenal. She massaged me the entire time, so I had one skid mark. That's it! She was very mellow, barely spoke, and let me totally do my thing. My nurse was also a huge support, and very sweet and encouraging.

He nursed within about half an hour, latched on the second try, and nursed for 15 minutes. Then he slept for the rest of the day.









We're home, and doing great.







3 1/2 hours, start to finish, and I feel phenomenal.







Yay! Such a great healing event from last time.

Pictures!
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...n/P1010444.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...n/P1010461.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...n/P1010470.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...n/P1010471.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...n/P1010480.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...n/P1010482.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...n/P1010485.jpg









I'm sooooo happy for you guys! What a beautiful family, and what a handsome little man!

Happy Birthday, Maggie!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 







I'm sooooo happy for you guys! What a beautiful family, and what a handsome little man!









: *So* happy that you had a wonderful delivery!!!


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

He is adorable Sarah! WTG mama!!

Happy Birthday Maggie & Happy birthing day Amy!~


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

Yay Sarah! Congratulations, he is adorable!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome Allye!

Wow I didn't realize how much Samanatha looked like Sarah until those pics.







So glad it looks like your nursing relationship is going to be a good one.


----------



## mama42dds (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi - I'm new too but couldn't resist joining in to brag about my little Junebug too...

She was born at home in the water on 6/27 and is the sweetest of the sweet - always smiling, already standing and wanting to climb the stairs. Today she discovered the kitchen after crawling across the house from the living room. She is so excited to find new things and places. Looks like she is on the track of her big sister who walked in her 9th month







:

Anyway - being a June baby myself I think it is THE best month to celebrate a birthday!

-m42dds


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS SARAH!!!! Jackson is SO ADORABLE!!!! So cute that he was born on Valentine's Day. The older girls must have been so excited to have been there for the big event!

Happy 1st Birthday Maggie!!!








Allye and Mama42dds!!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Congrats Sarah, he's beautiful!

Happy Birthday Maggie!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Marlow wakes up panicky screaming now...3 times a night







: any ideas what it could be?

Someone suggested teeth to me when Katie was doing that. I started giving her a couple teething tablets before bed (because her teeth are STILL not out), and she stopped.


----------



## allye (Dec 14, 2006)

thank you for the warm welcome


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allye* 
thank you for the warm welcome
















Welcome!! I have three boys and two girls as well...how old are yours?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Welcome!! I have three boys and two girls as well...how old are yours?


ooo, I missed that! Yes tell us about the other babes???


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Has anyone else not gotten the Flo back yet? Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## allye (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Welcome!! I have three boys and two girls as well...how old are yours?

my boys are 13,10, and 8 and my daughters are 4 and 8 months


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Has anyone else not gotten the Flo back yet? Not that I'm complaining.

Me!








: I crack myself up.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Has anyone else not gotten the Flo back yet? Not that I'm complaining.

Nope. Not yet...

Sarah, how's nursing going???







:


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Sarah, what a wonderful labor and birth experience! Welcome to the world, Jackson! He's absolutely beautiful.







:

And happy birthday, Maggie!














:









Sebastian will be 8 months old on Monday and also isn't really into food. It's pretty funny. Qualia was all about the boob and all about food -- still is. She couldn't get enough tastes and textures and she would nurse for hours whenever I let her. Sebastian is HUGE compared to her (they wear the same size clothes now!) and isn't really into either. He'll nurse when he's hungry but he's really interested in everything going on around him so we usually have to go into the home office (the "boring room"), turn off the light, and try to make it as quiet and chill as possible. And he'll only eat the most pureed, smooth food I can find, and only a few times a week at that . . . and any paper he can get his hands on.







Go figure.

He's still really close to crawling but just not. quite. there. yet. I wonder if he's going to be like Qualia. She thought about crawling and walking for a looooong time, but when she started, she was really proficient and hardly ever took a digger. He wants to pull himself up on everything and tries to do it with his teeth.









This morning he woke up with a language explosion. When he went to sleep last night, everything was pretty much a wordless screech in varying tones. This morning he woke up and it's been "ba ba ba ma ma ma da da da wa wa wa" all day long. So cool!

And no, no Aunt Flo here yet either. I think it's going to start up again soon though. I've been mood/hormone cycling a bit like I do when I have my regular cycle and this is about when I started up again with Qualia -- mood swings at 7 months, period at 9 months PP. Bastian's almost 8 months, so it sounds like I'm right on track, just like last time . . . still cosleeping, night nursing, tandeming during the day. I think my cycle's pretty strong on the genetic component. My mom and both grandmas got their cycles back every time at 9 months PP on the dot, and we all have had very different breastfeeding/sleeping arrangements.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 







: I crack myself up.



















I keep freaking out that I'm going to get pregnant again. Sometimes the monthly reassurance is nice. Condoms are no good.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Nope. Not yet...

Sarah, how's nursing going???







:











latch on both sides, but only in footbaall hold right now. so far no real pain, other than uterine cramping of course, but that's expected. it takes us three or four tries to get a good latch, but once we do, it's good.

sam is SO jealoous, poor baby. when he latched for the first time here at home, she started shrieking and trying to smack at him. poor baby. she'll need tons of mama cuddles!

oh, and we are SO.CLOSE. to crawling! she's getting up on her knees and rocking a lot now. yay!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 









I keep freaking out that I'm going to get pregnant again. Sometimes the monthly reassurance is nice. Condoms are no good.

i hear ya!


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 









I keep freaking out that I'm going to get pregnant again. Sometimes the monthly reassurance is nice. Condoms are no good.











(I got AF back at about 6 mos but cycles are irregular and I think anovulatory)

Sarah, glad to hear about the bfing. Any luck getting Sam to latch? (if you've tried)

ok off to bed. Had a shriek fest tonight for the first time in a while. blech. DH and I argued most of the day. double blech.

WELCOME "NEW" MOMMAS!


----------



## SoCaliMommy (Jun 11, 2004)

WELCOME "NEW" MOMMAS!

Happy Birthday Maggie

Congrats Sarah Jackson is a cutie

I haven't gotten af back yet either and don't expect to for a while longer. With Alex i didn't get it back til she was 13months old.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome allye & mama42dds!!!

No flo here yet.. Well it's weird. TMI ahead prolly.. I bled for like 2 days a couple months ago 2 months in a row. Then nothing the next. Then last month I bled for one day. & it's not regular flo, it's also not flo colour.. It is more dark red/browish.. So who knows.. I'm not complaining though!


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

nak

i got af back 9 wks pp and promptly got an iud!









With Thor I got it back at 6 mos exactly, and was very regular after that. (Even with round the clock nursing.)


----------



## allye (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 







That's a Hawaiian name, heavenly ocean, right? I'm from Hawaii.

Yup! We're not from Hawaii, infact I don't think DH has ever been...buut he found the name on the internet and fell in love with it


----------



## allye (Dec 14, 2006)

I had my AF come back when she was four months old I think it was? And I now have the Mirena IUD...

Does anyone else's DC not have teeth yet?


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Has anyone else not gotten the Flo back yet? Not that I'm complaining.

Not back here yet, but I'm on the minipill, so that may be contributing.

Katie so isn't into food. She loves to play with it, but she's not excited at all about eating. I'm not fussed about it, it's much easier for me to just whip out a boob than it is to figure out what she's going to eat. Most of the time I don't even eat until she's in bed. But people are starting to look at me funny. Almost everyone I know IRL has had their kid on about 90% solids by this age.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Aww....Jackson is so beautiful!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Anyway. Just had to spread the cuteness. Here it is: Slideshow (note: the spots on my mom's hand are stickers that DS put on her earlier in the day..she had one on her ear that she forgot about until she was washing her face for bedtime







)

Hope everyone has a good day









I love the scritchin at the heart!!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Someone suggested teeth to me when Katie was doing that. I started giving her a couple teething tablets before bed (because her teeth are STILL not out), and she stopped.

Good idea! I will try that tonight!!! Please let this work







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Has anyone else not gotten the Flo back yet? Not that I'm complaining.

oooo-oooo me! I haven't...and I too am not complaining!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama42dds* 
Hi - I'm new too but couldn't resist joining in to brag about my little Junebug too...

Welcome!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
He wants to pull himself up on everything and tries to do it with his teeth.

















this is a great visual.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
I keep freaking out that I'm going to get pregnant again. Sometimes the monthly reassurance is nice. Condoms are no good.

Here too. DH's appt for his V was cancelled by the doc.







: Now he has to wait until he can take a day off again before he can reschedule.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
ok off to bed. Had a shriek fest tonight for the first time in a while. blech. DH and I argued most of the day. double blech.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
No flo here yet.. Well it's weird. TMI ahead prolly.. I bled for like 2 days a couple months ago 2 months in a row. Then nothing the next. Then last month I bled for one day. & it's not regular flo, it's also not flo colour.. It is more dark red/browish.. So who knows.. I'm not complaining though!

Here too. I thought I really had it back last month, but it was just 3 days of spotting, so it's definitely on its way. And I'm pretty sure I ovulated this month, a few days ago, which would be right on track for a 28-30 day cycle from when I spotted last month...so we'll see.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Almost everyone I know IRL has had their kid on about 90% solids by this age.

I gotta tell you, it feels weird ot me, too - I started DS on solids when he was 4 months (and he was NOT ready, poor guy - luckily hasn't had any problems, though) , before I found MDC







: - so by this time, DS was eating a lot of baby food. I think I started him on table food around 10-11 months or so... DD is nursing way more than DS was at this point (though most of it is at night - yay cosleeping!). She loves to pick up peas, corn, and carrots that have been slightly overcooked. Very into the pincer grasp.

omg, she's in the tunnel again, laughing to herself and jabbering away...she must have been in that thing 10 times yesterday with her brother, cracking up and squealing...I can't believe how much she loves it


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
latch on both sides, but only in footbaall hold right now. so far no real pain, other than uterine cramping of course, but that's expected. it takes us three or four tries to get a good latch, but once we do, it's good.

sam is SO jealoous, poor baby. when he latched for the first time here at home, she started shrieking and trying to smack at him. poor baby. she'll need tons of mama cuddles!

Because they can't help much, seriously, I think J was like 2 months old before I felt comfortable feeding him in anything but sidelying. As they gain experience it does get better. And yeah, those uterine contractions







: I promise I don't remember that with C but J.... wowzers







:

Poor Sam, yeah, lots and lots of mama love! She is at the age where all she wants is mom anyway so it is going to be a definite adjustment... But they will be so close when they get older! You just gotta make it through the 1st year or so









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
ok off to bed. Had a shriek fest tonight for the first time in a while. blech. DH and I argued most of the day. double blech.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Sarah, glad to hear about the bfing. Any luck getting Sam to latch? (if you've tried)

We haven't tried yet. She looks really confused when she watches Jackson latch though.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Because they can't help much, seriously, I think J was like 2 months old before I felt comfortable feeding him in anything but sidelying. As they gain experience it does get better. And yeah, those uterine contractions







: I promise I don't remember that with C but J.... wowzers







:

Poor Sam, yeah, lots and lots of mama love! She is at the age where all she wants is mom anyway so it is going to be a definite adjustment... But they will be so close when they get older! You just gotta make it through the 1st year or so









I know a woman IRL who has kids a year apart, and she said that the first year was rough, but it was like magic that on her daughter's first birthday, all of a sudden she and her brother were fine. They're 3 and 2 now, and get along really well. Luckily, she lives across the street.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I know a woman IRL who has kids a year apart, and she said that the first year was rough, but it was like magic that on her daughter's first birthday, all of a sudden she and her brother were fine. They're 3 and 2 now, and get along really well. Luckily, she lives across the street.









Seriously, I am coming to see that this works with any age gap, cause this first year is kicking my







: but as J gets closer to 1 than newborn, I am totally seeing him and his brother starting to play more.... Age 1 seems to be the magic birthday for the return of sanity


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Wow, page 3. It's a snoozer in here.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

My child has morphed into a monster. He's crawling so fast all over the place. He's pulling up on everything. He's opening and closing drawers and cabinets. He's furniture walking. (which means he falls down alot. mostly on his butt, but sometimes his noggin. ouch.) He's getting into anything and everything. You name it, he wants it in his mouth. He keeps trying to get the chalk. I don't understand why anyone would want chalk in their mouth but aparently my kid, er i mean..monster, does. He can't stand still during a diaper change anymore.







: Holy crap, it's soo hard to change his diaper. He just wants to flip over and go, go, go. Yes. I am mother to a monster boy. I'm convinced. Oh, and he's soo heavy. Such a tank. I wonder how it is that I hold him for as long as I do sometimes. Hehe.

His 3 teeth that's he's been working on for a little while now are finally popping through and he's doing pretty good with the Hyland tabs. He's having a major growth spurt right now. Anyone else noticing the spurts? I've been looking at him today and I can totally see his fingers, arms, and legs all longer. Overnight. It's amazing.

But man, he's alot of fun. His sister is really starting to have fun with him too. She plays with him now (well, sort of) and laughs at him all the time. As does he to her. It's really cool. He just watches her all the time and I know he can't wait to chase her around, on foot!

Oh and still not much solid food around here. He's only had avocado and banana really. (At least that's all I can think of right now) Oh and a few sips of broccoli/carrot/apple juice that I made. But he likes to just play around. We are self and spoon feeding, it just depends. Both ways kind of suck. Heh. If I try and spoon feed he takes a couple bites and then just wants the spoon (even when he already has one to play with) and if I just give him a chunk of something (like banana), barely anything actually makes it in his mouth. So I just say OH Well, and let him do what he wants. I'm not worried about solids. At around 25lbs, he is _clearly_ not starving.









Hope all the other babes are doing well.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Maggie is a stinker as we say







She is now full fledged crawling and man is she fast! Bob said last night he was taking the pizza out of the oven and she was about 6 ft away. As he looked down, she was trying to stand up on the open oven. Just like that. So she is 100% mobile and wants to stand on everything. She is getting into everything and anything. Right now she is having a fit on the floor next to me because she is so flippen tired and wont get it together no matter what we do. Oh well, another minute or so, she will go down! She also then tried to have some pizza later on.


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

Any babes here have top and bottome teeth? B cut a top tooth (I am sure its partner isnt far away) and he keeps grinding it against the bottom tooth. It drives me crazy I dont want him to hurt his teeth. I have these horrible visions of having to take him to the dentist at 9 mos or so and begging them to knock him out so they can work on his teeth cause he ground them down to much. I am also having dreams about me loosing my teeth. THis is some weird stuff.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

We've got top and bottom and we grind. C did the same thing and he didn't have to go to the dentist for it...







But yeah, it drives me crazy...







:


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

We have 2 bottom 1 top and 3 more top just breaking through. He has grinded his teeth a little bit.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

hannah is gettin her first set of teeth on the bottom. i have a feeling her top ones are gonna come through soon too as well...


----------



## coco4cloth (Feb 10, 2005)

You gals have room for me? I am just now feeling better. I suffered severe ppd! Things are looking up, still not 100% but better.

Reese is crawling everywhere and pulling up on EVERYTHING. She is 8 months old now. 21 pounds of chunky love. I just can't believe it. I feel like I have missed out on so much of her life. She has two bottom teeth







My other two walked at 9 months so I have a feeling it won't be long. She is clapping and does "so big" It feels really good to be able to come here and brag about her. Something that was impossible 4 months ago.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coco4cloth* 
You gals have room for me? I am just now feeling better. I suffered severe ppd! Things are looking up, still not 100% but better.

Reese is crawling everywhere and pulling up on EVERYTHING. She is 8 months old now. 21 pounds of chunky love. I just can't believe it. I feel like I have missed out on so much of her life. She has two bottom teeth







My other two walked at 9 months so I have a feeling it won't be long. She is clapping and does "so big" It feels really good to be able to come here and brag about her. Something that was impossible 4 months ago.

Here are some pics

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20...m/IMG_7976.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20...m/IMG_7940.jpg

and one of all my kiddos
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20...m/IMG_7895.jpg


she has gorgeous eyes!

and all your children, beautiful!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
she has gorgeous eyes!

and all your children, beautiful!









: And I am glad you are feeling better. Keep taking care of yourself!


----------



## nuttymama (Feb 13, 2007)

sorry about the interruption, but can someone tell me what the d stands for before the sex of baby and/or husband? I am new and trying to figure it out. Thanks all and congrats!


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

dear i believe.. someone correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## nuttymama (Feb 13, 2007)

thanks, settles my crazy mind. happy saturday!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coco4cloth* 
You gals have room for me? I am just now feeling better. I suffered severe ppd! Things are looking up, still not 100% but better.

Reese is crawling everywhere and pulling up on EVERYTHING. She is 8 months old now. 21 pounds of chunky love. I just can't believe it. I feel like I have missed out on so much of her life. She has two bottom teeth







My other two walked at 9 months so I have a feeling it won't be long. She is clapping and does "so big" It feels really good to be able to come here and brag about her. Something that was impossible 4 months ago.

Here are some pics

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20...m/IMG_7976.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20...m/IMG_7940.jpg

and one of all my kiddos
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20...m/IMG_7895.jpg

How cute!!!! It looks like she's rolling her tounge in the first pic...My ds did this I miss it! My Baby is 7


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Does anyone else have a 2005 dodge minivan with the stow and go seating? I need to find a car seat that fits the captins chairs.

Olivia nurses best in football hold still at 71/2 mos,she also likes to sit up while nursing. Going out has been a disaster she is very busy looking around.She swipes anything within reach and gets most in her mouth.I have not tried peas and corn yet.She likes whole raw cold carrots.The big ones.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
dear i believe.. someone correct me if i'm wrong










Well, when it comes to the dh it can occassionally stand for d*mn... or dingbat or....







:







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Does anyone else have a 2005 dodge minivan with the stow and go seating? I need to find a car seat that fits the captins chairs.



I have a 2003 sienna and it has captain chairs. We use evenflo and they fit fine....


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I have a 2003 sienna and it has captain chairs. We use evenflo and they fit fine....

Thanks I have the stupid slant to the seats almost buckett like.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

An obnoxious quantity of pictures, via my dad's new camera
Samantha
close up
love my elephant
burrito baby
memaw and baby sam
trying on jackson's hat (my dad couldn't resist...he got matching boat shoes too







)

Jackson
cuddly
big yawn
pure relaxation
baby feet!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
An obnoxious quantity of pictures, via my dad's new camera
Samantha
close up
love my elephant
burrito baby
memaw and baby sam
trying on jackson's hat (my dad couldn't resist...he got matching boat shoes too







)

Jackson
cuddly
big yawn
pure relaxation
baby feet!


I like the blankie one,and jackson is adorable! I Want another one!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Has anyone else not gotten the Flo back yet? Not that I'm complaining.

Nope, no AF here. Usually comes back between 11-13 months for me, so I might still be waiting a bit!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Wow, page 3. It's a snoozer in here.

Well....um....I think we all know why....









Quote:


Originally Posted by *coco4cloth* 
You gals have room for me? I am just now feeling better. I suffered severe ppd! Things are looking up, still not 100% but better.

Reese is crawling everywhere and pulling up on EVERYTHING. She is 8 months old now. 21 pounds of chunky love. I just can't believe it. I feel like I have missed out on so much of her life. She has two bottom teeth







My other two walked at 9 months so I have a feeling it won't be long. She is clapping and does "so big" It feels really good to be able to come here and brag about her. Something that was impossible 4 months ago.

Here are some pics

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20...m/IMG_7976.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20...m/IMG_7940.jpg

and one of all my kiddos
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20...m/IMG_7895.jpg

Welcome back!! Glad you're feeling better, and the kids are adorable!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Thanks I have the stupid slant to the seats almost buckett like.

I have a 2001 Grand Caravan with the same problem - the seats slope back so much it's hard to get the right angle. The only thing that's worked for us are the Britax Marathon seats - they're expensive, but worth it because they have a narrow base that tilts the seat to different angles, hard to explain but it works really well in our minivan!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
An obnoxious quantity of pictures, via my dad's new camera
Samantha
close up
love my elephant
burrito baby
memaw and baby sam
trying on jackson's hat (my dad couldn't resist...he got matching boat shoes too







)

Jackson
cuddly
big yawn
pure relaxation
baby feet!

Sooooo cute, both of them!!!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Last time, it was over 2 years before AF came back. This time, before Maggie was home. That sucked. I guess not doing the nighttime nursing got it right back on schedule. Even though I nursed her at night for 6 mos after that.

I had the pump in style. Its loaned out now and when its back, it goes to another friend for keeps since I have no use for it.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Lu didn't let me put her down aaaaall day long. I want to kill myself.







:


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Lu didn't let me put her down aaaaall day long. I want to kill myself.







:











We're _still_ fighting her top teeth. All 4 of them lined up waiting for the first one to break through. The second bottom tooth came in easier than the first, I keep telling myself it'll be the same with the tops. If one ever breaks through. Her poor little gums are so sore. I make her let me look at them once or twice a day, and even just pulling her lip back to look at them seems to hurt her.







Every night I hope that there will be another tooth in the morning.

Here's an interesting thing. Lots of nights, I think to myself "I wish I could have four hours of sleep between wakeups." And more often than not, it doesn't happen. Last night, after I went to bed, I whispered to Katie. I said "I would love for you to sleep until it's light outside, but if you need me I'm right here." She didn't wake up again until 6:30. Technically, sunrise is around 8 right now, but it was close enough for me! 6 blissful hours of uninterrupted sleep. Aaaahhhh. Here's hoping it works again tonight. So yea, teething is messing with her attitude during the day, and makes it so she has a hard time getting to sleep, but doesn't seem to disturb the actual sleeping at this point.

She's also started this thing where she only wants to cuddle at night when she's eating. Then she rolls away from me.







As much as I have a hard time sleeping when someone is touching me, that was the last of the cuddly baby time I had.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Lu didn't let me put her down aaaaall day long. I want to kill myself.







:

Olivia has been like this for 2 days,Not realy sleeping and whiniee in her sleep. Saturday night I fell asleep in the rocking chair my poor neck is killing me,I can't turn right.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 









We're _still_ fighting her top teeth. All 4 of them lined up waiting for the first one to break through. The second bottom tooth came in easier than the first, I keep telling myself it'll be the same with the tops. If one ever breaks through. Her poor little gums are so sore. I make her let me look at them once or twice a day, and even just pulling her lip back to look at them seems to hurt her.







Every night I hope that there will be another tooth in the morning.

Here's an interesting thing. Lots of nights, I think to myself "I wish I could have four hours of sleep between wakeups." And more often than not, it doesn't happen. Last night, after I went to bed, I whispered to Katie. I said "I would love for you to sleep until it's light outside, but if you need me I'm right here." She didn't wake up again until 6:30. Technically, sunrise is around 8 right now, but it was close enough for me! 6 blissful hours of uninterrupted sleep. Aaaahhhh. Here's hoping it works again tonight. So yea, teething is messing with her attitude during the day, and makes it so she has a hard time getting to sleep, but doesn't seem to disturb the actual sleeping at this point.

She's also started this thing where she only wants to cuddle at night when she's eating. Then she rolls away from me.







As much as I have a hard time sleeping when someone is touching me, that was the last of the cuddly baby time I had.

Olivias teeth are just like that, all lined up ready to go.I wish they would just pop thruogh.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I just wish Maggie's would pop thru too.

As far as where are people? Since we now have 2 threads going I pop back and forth.

So Maggie has the crawling thing mastered. So now she has taken to standing up anywhere she can. The stairs, coffee table, dryer door, OVEN!!, she is quick. No wonder the jeans I bought at Thanksgiving are getting looser....


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Katie's almost there with the standing. She'll pull up on me, but is a little hesitant still everywhere else. She pulls, but leaves one knee on the ground to catch her. Hehe.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
.

Oh, come on. We all get ignored sometimes. Spill it.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Lu didn't let me put her down aaaaall day long. I want to kill myself.







:

J is getting sick and nursing every um, 30 minutes. All day. All night. 2 days now. I'm right there with you.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
sometimes? you all have your lil clique and its obvious. i get ignored ALL THE TIME, and i've gotten pms from others feeling that way as well. you all don't see it because you are included and in the clique....

Sorry you feel that way







I hope I haven't ignored you? I sometimes don't get to reply to everything I want to because I don't have enough time, but it's certainly not intentional!

If you want/need to chat about things other than your baby specifically, please come back to the FYT thread Ange started - you posted there before a bit, and you are more than welcome there!

Anyway I'm sorry you're upset and hope to see you here, or there.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Edited out yo


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

...


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

.


----------



## tsume (Jun 4, 2005)

Penelope, is doing great with the EC and when she sits on the toilet she says 'poo-poo', and is absolutely adorable! Yesterday, dh took her to the toilet and P started saying, "poo-poo, poo-poo, poo-poo". And then she touched dh's mouth and said, "da-da".

DH was sooo excited. I said, "Ah, she said Daddy's breath smells like poo-poo." hee!

Moms with older ones -- do the older ones wake up your babies? Penelope has developed this super sonic hearing when it comes to her siblings. If she hears them she's up and wants to play with them. But she needs to sleep. ANy suggestions?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
OK, ladies. Stepping in here.

There seem to be a lot of hurt feelings and a multitude of opinions as to what does and does not belong here and what can or cannot be posted here. I discussed it with some other mods and admins, and we agreed that, for the sake of keeping the peace and staying within the User Agreement, there should be a moratorium on non-LWAB-related discussion for the rest of the month.

Please take your non-LWAB-related discussion here. Please keep in mind that you may not discuss this thread in a negative way or other members' behavior, on that thread.

If you have any questions or concerns about this, please PM me and do not discuss it on the thread.

Bumping Annettemarie's post....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tsume* 
DH was sooo excited. I said, "Ah, she said Daddy's breath smells like poo-poo." hee!









: I'm all excited because it actually sounds like J is finally saying mama


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tsume* 
Moms with older ones -- do the older ones wake up your babies? Penelope has developed this *super sonic hearing* when it comes to her siblings. If she hears them she's up and wants to play with them. But she needs to sleep. ANy suggestions?

I can totally relate. This is all new to me though. Liz could sleep thru a bomb going off in her room and Maggie hears a pin drop. She gets woken up by her sister at least a few times weekly.

Mamamilkbar- I had an answer for your post and all and Maggie deleted it in one swoop.







I am sorry you feel this way and I am sorry you had to go thru what you did today- how did the kids do?? And how did you do?

If there is a clique, I am not in it. I dont invited into anything!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coco4cloth* 
You gals have room for me? I am just now feeling better. I suffered severe ppd! Things are looking up, still not 100% but better.[/url]

cute pics and how are things going?


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nuttymama* 
sorry about the interruption, but can someone tell me what the d stands for before the sex of baby and/or husband? I am new and trying to figure it out. Thanks all and congrats!

Also, check out under questions and suggestion forum to answer this but

DH dear husband
dd dear daughter
ds dear son
dc dear child or dcs dear children
MIL mother in law
BF breastfed or feed
FF formula feed
CD cloth diaper

now read this sentence and translate

I am having an issue. DH has a problem w the nighttime BFing and wants me to FF. MIL thinks I am a freak already becuase I dont FF and I CD DS and DD.

This is just an idea how to translate not what I am saying.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

<redacted, PM'd instead>


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Congrats, Sarah. I am glad to hear that Jackson is here.

I have been awol. Because I was in denial about something. Apparently, using 2 forms of birth control, I still have to change my siggy. I am scared.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Congrats, Sarah. I am glad to hear that Jackson is here.

I have been awol. Because I was in denial about something. Apparently, using 2 forms of birth control, I still have to change my siggy. I am scared.

Hmmm... I take it this means we have a babe on the way?







:


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Congrats, Sarah. I am glad to hear that Jackson is here.

I have been awol. Because I was in denial about something. Apparently, using 2 forms of birth control, I still have to change my siggy. I am scared.


Wow. I can see how you might be scared, but you have time to get ready! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Congrats, Sarah. I am glad to hear that Jackson is here.

I have been awol. Because I was in denial about something. Apparently, using 2 forms of birth control, I still have to change my siggy. I am scared.









Congrats!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Also, were the two methods pull-out and praying? Ha, ha...I kill me.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Been lurking..

cute pix Sarah. he's a sweetie.

Congrats mearaina!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Congrats, Sarah. I am glad to hear that Jackson is here.

I have been awol. Because I was in denial about something. Apparently, using 2 forms of birth control, I still have to change my siggy. I am scared.

Thanks! So am I!









And CONGRATULATIONS! You'll be great







And by the time he/she arrives, I'll have plenty of coping pointers for ya.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Also, were the two methods pull-out and praying? Ha, ha...I kill me.









You're bad.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
cute pix Sarah. he's a sweetie.

Congrats mearaina!

Thank you.







I HAVE to get an "I'm a boob man" onesie. 'Cause he totally is.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow Lisa! I understand how you would be scared, but that's why you have a while to plan for it, right?








When are you due?
We're here if you need us!








Korin, Helen

Candice, you're bad.

Sarah, we had that onesie (till he outgrew it). I always thought it was funny.







I know it sounds condescending, but I don't mean it that way-- I am so proud of you!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Apparently, using 2 forms of birth control, I still have to change my siggy. I am scared.

Congrats! And I agree with the others, you have plenty of time to prepare.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Also, were the two methods pull-out and praying? Ha, ha...I kill me.

Hey, I have one of those babies.....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Hey, I have one of those babies.....

And I am sure that babe is just as loved as the others







:


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
And I am sure that babe is just as loved as the others







:


Haha...yes. Of course, the first was a failed condom, the second was poor calender reading, the third was pull out and pray, the fourth was actually PLANNED, and the fifth..well, we are still trying to figure that one out.










Now, the sixth...well, still not sure ewhat is going on with that one either


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Hmmm... I take it this means we have a babe on the way?







:

Yup







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Congrats!!!!!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Congrats!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Congrats mearaina!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Congrats! And I agree with the others, you have plenty of time to prepare.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
And CONGRATULATIONS! You'll be great







And by the time he/she arrives, I'll have plenty of coping pointers for ya.









Thanks, ladies .

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Also, were the two methods pull-out and praying? Ha, ha...I kill me.









:







Thanks for making me smile.

Seriously, though, I was on the mini pill to stop my 6 week AF and we were also using condoms because we didn't know why my body wasn't stopping the AF, so I have no idea how we managed to conceive. However, at least the new baby stopped my AF!!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Wow Lisa! I understand how you would be scared, but that's why you have a while to plan for it, right?








When are you due?
We're here if you need us!

I have no idea when I'm due. None at all. Maybe October? My AF went from Dec 1ish to mid Jan. And that's it. So no real clue. I am guessing by how I feel that I am almost 7 weeks? I have a doc apt on Wed, and I will know more then. I will likely do an US for dates, and to make sure the baby is okay so far considering all the meds I was on.

Anyway, thanks for the support. This daughter will be Fiona Rose or Fiona Joy.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Mearaina said:


> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Wow, Lisa -- congratulations!

I remember that even though we were pretty much planning on Sebastian (though we conceived way faster than we expected!) and pretty much planning on Sebastian and Qualia being spaced close together, I still had a couple weeks of panic attacks just thinking about what a big change this was going to be in our lives. Then sanity and the hormones kicked in and I got really excited.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Shoot, I forgot to quote again, but regarding older kiddos and sleeping babies:

Surprisingly, it hasn't been much of a problem here. Qualia's been pretty responsive to the idea that Bastian will be less grumpy if we let him sleep. Sometimes she gets noisy or wants attention and wakes him up, but usually I can keep her distracted while he's sleeping with art projects, snacks, stories, and quiet games.

And boy, I always miss the drama! I never see the excitement, just a lot of "." and "Nevermind." posts.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Also, were the two methods pull-out and praying? Ha, ha...I kill me.









: laughup Omg THat killed me! Your too funny!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tsume* 
Moms with older ones -- do the older ones wake up your babies? Penelope has developed this super sonic hearing when it comes to her siblings. If she hears them she's up and wants to play with them. But she needs to sleep. ANy suggestions?

That happens here







: I'm taking notes.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Anyway, thanks for the support. This daughter will be Fiona Rose or Fiona Joy.

that's so beautiful







:


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats Mearaina.









Somehow seeing "congrats lisa" has me a wee bit (secretly) wishing it was actually me.







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Congrats Mearaina.









Somehow seeing "congrats lisa" has me a wee bit (secretly) wishing it was actually me.







:
























It could be...







:

Lisa, I think we all have that moment of panic and I really think it is one of the natural stages. But you are going to love this babe so much and once the babe gets a bit older, the kiddos are going to play together so nicely. But yeah, until you get into it and start having to deal, it is definitely going to be scary. Congrats!

Caroline, um, I don't mean to be mean but um, birth control doesn't seem to be working for ya. Um, your body seems to um, want to get pregnant. And um, your husband, um, seems to do a good job of it.







I mean seriously, my mother tells the same stories about me and my sister (I was the pill baby actually














and then she finally just said, forget it and did nothing... Took her 6 years to conceive my brother...


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 







It could be...







:


Oh no. I have my hands full with the 2 that I have.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Congrats, Sarah. I am glad to hear that Jackson is here.

I have been awol. Because I was in denial about something. Apparently, using 2 forms of birth control, I still have to change my siggy. I am scared.

WOW, Congrats Lisa!!!! So happy for you - one more cute baby here in PA!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Now, the sixth...well, still not sure ewhat is going on with that one either









Um....WHOA.....wait a second here....the SIXTH???? Are you trying to tell us something too?!?!?!?! Am I the only one who noticed this, or am I totally reading it wrong??

Are you telling me I am the only very-fertile PA mommy here who is NOT pg again yet?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Congrats Mearaina.









Somehow seeing "congrats lisa" has me a wee bit (secretly) wishing it was actually me.







:
















So with you on that one! And my name isn't even Lisa


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
<redacted, PM'd instead>

Helen, tried to respond but your PM box is full


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Sarah, we had that onesie (till he outgrew it). I always thought it was funny.







I know it sounds condescending, but I don't mean it that way-- I am so proud of you!

Not condescending at all! i'm pretty proud of us too.







the hospital lc called yesterday, 'cause i didn't get to see her in the hospital, and she too was proud of us. she was mostly talking about my goal to get sam back on breastmilk, but she was also really glad to hear that jackson was such a natural.









He mostly snacks during the day, but then will empty a boob and a half at night, so he sleeps in 3 hr blocks. i'm pretty darn excited to be waking up rested with a nb.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Now, the sixth...well, still not sure ewhat is going on with that one either









6, huh? should we be congratulating you too??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Anyway, thanks for the support. This daughter will be Fiona Rose or Fiona Joy.

what a beautiful name!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Caroline, um, I don't mean to be mean but um, birth control doesn't seem to be working for ya. Um, your body seems to um, want to get pregnant. And um, your husband, um, seems to do a good job of it.







I mean seriously, my mother tells the same stories about me and my sister (I was the pill baby actually














and then she finally just said, forget it and did nothing... Took her 6 years to conceive my brother...









brad's coworkers were giving him a hard time when he left on paternity leave last week, saying "you're going to be home with sarah for a whole week. we do NOT want to receive another e-mail announcement as a result of this week!"







yeah, he e-mailed all his coworkers 9 months ago to let 'em know about jackson.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Helen, tried to respond but your PM box is full









me too







delete, woman, delete!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Now, the sixth...well, still not sure ewhat is going on with that one either










Hmmn, I was skimming and I caught this and had to back track. Do tell........


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Helen, tried to respond but your PM box is full










Hey, ya'll, hit the email button instead. Sheesh.... and







. Ya'll rock.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
brad's coworkers were giving him a hard time when he left on paternity leave last week, saying "you're going to be home with sarah for a whole week. we do NOT want to receive another e-mail announcement as a result of this week!"







yeah, he e-mailed all his coworkers 9 months ago to let 'em know about jackson.









O, geeze, good thing I had swallowed my coffee.







:







:


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
:
Caroline, um, I don't mean to be mean but um, birth control doesn't seem to be working for ya. Um, your body seems to um, want to get pregnant. And um, your husband, um, seems to do a good job of it.







I mean seriously, my mother tells the same stories about me and my sister (I was the pill baby actually














and then she finally just said, forget it and did nothing... Took her 6 years to conceive my brother...










No, we suck at planning. Since we have been together we have always done things sort of randomly. When we were first together (back when we were teenagers), we wanted two children. How things change....

And yes..my husband does a very good job of "it"..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Oh no. I have my hands full with the 2 that I have.









I totally remember that feeling. It goes away....and you want more. And more. Maybe just one more after that....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Anyway, thanks for the support. This daughter will be Fiona Rose or Fiona Joy.


Beautiful names..my friend has a daughter named Fiona. But what if it is a boy???


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Um....WHOA.....wait a second here....the SIXTH???? Are you trying to tell us something too?!?!?!?! Am I the only one who noticed this, or am I totally reading it wrong??

Are you telling me I am the only very-fertile PA mommy here who is NOT pg again yet?











Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 

6, huh? should we be congratulating you too??



Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Hmmn, I was skimming and I caught this and had to back track. Do tell........










Well, here is the thing. I never did get a period yet. But no, nothing to talk about!!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Totally thinking about you Caroline.







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Well, here is the thing. I never did get a period yet. I totally thought I ovulated back in November or December, then nothing. I have been exhausted and my milk is acting all funny. Nothing one day, then full the next. (Did this with my last pregnancy). I started throwing up last week and thought it was the flu, but I am totally feeling better but still with the stomache thing. Only when I don't eat regularly. I am CRANKY and snappy. There is something going on "down there".

Yeah, and the first test I took was positive. Second was negative. Third was negative.

So, I don't really know. Noone IRL knows anything (not even DH, I can't stress him out now).

I don't know. I am praying I am not. We can't handle another one and I don't want any that close in age. I totally could not be a good mom to that many kids with three under three and three over six. I have to call my midwife.









wishing for the best outcome for your family!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 







wishing for the best outcome for your family!









:


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

anyone else's baby love the vacuum...to the point of obsession?


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
anyone else's baby love the vacuum...to the point of obsession?

yes. elijah is a true boy who loves all things loud. lol another favorite of his in the juicer. (it's pretty loud) gets excited everytime he hears it.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
yes. elijah is a true boy who loves all things loud. lol another favorite of his in the juicer. (it's pretty loud) gets excited everytime he hears it.

oh yeah! Marlow loves the blender when we make hummus too...or rather when DH makes hummus.

Maybe they will go to loud concerts together some day...with J.C. of course.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Yeah, and the first test I took was positive. Second was negative. Third was negative.

So, I don't really know. Noone IRL knows anything (not even DH, I can't stress him out now).

I don't know. I am praying I am not. We can't handle another one and I don't want any that close in age. I totally could not be a good mom to that many kids with three under three and three over six. I have to call my midwife.

Sorry to bring up such a sad possibility but it sounds like maybe a chemical pregnancy/very early miscarriage? If you're sure you had a positive (not an evap line or something) then you were pregnant - TMK there are only a few drugs that can cause a false positive. But it is very common while bfing and transitioning back to full fertility to have cycles where you ovulate but don't have a sufficient luteal phase to support a pg so you lose the baby very early (most women don't even know they ever were pg). You may get a period that's heavier than usual if that's the case.

Anyway,







: for you....yeah, see your mw and get a blood test...keep us posted....


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Not sure if this is baby-related enough, but I hope so!

For the other PA or nearby moms, we are having a nurse-in this Sat. at the food court of the mall in Reading where a mom was asked to leave last week (was nursing her 6-month-old on a bench with her stroller in front of her even, while her 2 y.o. & DH ate). Mall security threatened to call police if she didn't accept a blanket or go to the bathroom to nurse & they kept pestering her. PM me for more info...

Going to post in BFing and FYT too if it's not there already - if this needs to be moved that's fine, just letting the other area mamas know since there are a bunch of us here!
























ETA: Actually I see our own mod annettemarie has already posted about this in FYT and BFing. I'm psyched for Saturday!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
oh yeah! Marlow loves the blender when we make hummus too...or rather when DH makes hummus.

Maybe they will go to loud concerts together some day...with J.C. of course.

well see, elijah doesn't like the blender.







maybe because he knows that i don't like it? hah. we need a better one sometime. and yes, he is a loud music fan. you should see him dance. which btw - i have a video of him "talking" to the shower. i pushed him into the bathroom in his highchair and he just thought it was the coolest thing since sliced bread. it's funny, you should check it out.


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
No, we suck at planning. Since we have been together we have always done things sort of randomly. When we were first together (back when we were teenagers), we wanted two children. How things change....

Same here, Caroline. Both of our kids were unplanned, though we weren't trying super hard to avoid. I was charting, and both times we conceived it was like right on the borderline of being "safe." I got so afraid of getting pg right away after this one, that I got an IUD. It's funny, though, I think that in some ways it makes dtd less exciting or appealing when you know you *can't* get pg. Maybe that's silly, and it's probably completely an instinct thing because it's not like I want to be pg again right now, at least not my logical side







.

We want 3 kids but sometimes DH says, "Well, we *could* have four!" I'm like... mmmm... maybe not.







I'm just treading water here with a crazy toddler and a crazy baby.

Speaking of crazy baby, all Anna does lately is stand up. She could care less about crawling, except to crawl to something to stand up. And then fall over. And then cry. And then crawl over to the next dangerous thing and stand up on it. And fall over. And cry.







Repeat. Repeat. My DS was just like this. I told DH we have daredevil kids. (Probably because of him... the bering sea crab fisherman, dirtbike rider, height-loving fiend.)









Oh, and Congrats, Lisa! My cousin's boys are 15 months apart and they are now 4 and 5 and she just LOVES it!! She's always saying how she's so glad she did it this way... they're the best playmates and they have so much fun together. She called me crying when she first found out though...


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Dh talked his way into a doctor apt for me today, and they gave me bloodwork and ordered an US. And was I shocked.

I am 14 weeks. 14. 6 weeks of bleeding, 1 of it very heavy, and I was ALREADY pregnant. They think I may have lost a twin. Or maybe it is due to the subchorionic (sp?) bleed I have going on with the placeta. But the baby was wiggling all around and had a heart rate of 157 bpm. I am much relieved that the babe seems okay.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

WOW. Oh, wow.








Lisa


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

AugustineM said:


> Speaking of crazy baby, all Anna does lately is stand up. She could care less about crawling, except to crawl to something to stand up. And then fall over. And then cry. And then crawl over to the next dangerous thing and stand up on it. And fall over. And cry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Lisa- Wow. So that puts you in August? Well, at least you got the worst part of pregnancy over with. Congrats!!

Ashley- I can't believe Anna is standing. William is hardly sitting up. Gets hard now....


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Dh talked his way into a doctor apt for me today, and they gave me bloodwork and ordered an US. And was I shocked.

I am 14 weeks. 14. 6 weeks of bleeding, 1 of it very heavy, and I was ALREADY pregnant. They think I may have lost a twin. Or maybe it is due to the subchorionic (sp?) bleed I have going on with the placeta. But the baby was wiggling all around and had a heart rate of 157 bpm. I am much relieved that the babe seems okay.


Wow what you have been thru! When I was about 14 weeks w MAggie, I dont know if you guys remember I had some nasty bleeding. I was terrified I was miscarrying. We went in, did an u/s and everything was fine. But my OB thought maybe the placenta moved around and distrubed some scar tissue. I spotted a bit after and right before Maggie came it was bad but I was told it was pretty normal.
Of course there is nothing normal about my pregnancies.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
anyone else's baby love the vacuum...to the point of obsession?

Sam hates the vacuum. screams bloody murder unless i'm holding her.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Dh talked his way into a doctor apt for me today, and they gave me bloodwork and ordered an US. And was I shocked.

I am 14 weeks. 14. 6 weeks of bleeding, 1 of it very heavy, and I was ALREADY pregnant. They think I may have lost a twin. Or maybe it is due to the subchorionic (sp?) bleed I have going on with the placeta. But the baby was wiggling all around and had a heart rate of 157 bpm. I am much relieved that the babe seems okay.


















So, um, I guess you'll be needing the co-sleeper back around June or July then, right?


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

The end of August is fine, Sarah







.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
The end of August is fine, Sarah







.

Cool! it's awesome, btw. he's small enough that i can get diapers and wipes stacked on one side and him sleeping on the other. very handy.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Sam hates the vacuum. screams bloody murder unless i'm holding her.







:

Katie too.

I need a hug







: I got in a CIO fight today on a mainstream board. Poor babies.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Why is my baby awake right now?


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Katie too.

I need a hug







: I got in a CIO fight today on a mainstream board. Poor babies.










Aww.







It sucks when you can't save each and every baby.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Why is my baby awake right now?

To keep mine company?? At least one of my kids has been up since 4 am. I so want to be done with this.....


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Katie too.

I need a hug







: I got in a CIO fight today on a mainstream board. Poor babies.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Katie too.

I need a hug







: I got in a CIO fight today on a mainstream board. Poor babies.



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Why is my baby awake right now?

because she [I[loves[/I] you and she wants to _play_! Silly mommy.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Duly noted. Bastian is NOT ready for pickles.

Apparently he takes after his great-grandfather (something I didn't realize until after the fact, or I wouldn't have given him one). I went to Friendly's with a friend yesterday -- and her 3-year-old, my 2-year-old, my 8-month-old, and her 4-month-old twins.







:







Bastian was being grabby grabby with the plates, so I gave him a little round of pickle to play with. He stuck it on his thumb and had a grand time, and since Texture Boy wasn't gagging, I didn't think he actually swallowed any.

And then it was 4 a.m. I'm in the middle of the worst panic attack I've had in a decade and have been throwing up for 8 hours at this point and Bastian wakes up and starts screaming. That sudden frantic "I'm in pain" scream that makes your heart leap out of your throat. Diaper check, nope, he's good. Teething butterfly, nope, doesn't want it. Hair wrapped around any little fingers or toes, nope. By this time DH is out in the living room with us and tries a colic hold, and Bastian immediately farts and stops screaming. And DH says, "Oh yeah, my grandpa had to stop eating pickles because the pickle seeds give him such bad gas."

. . . You learn something new every day.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
Duly noted. Bastian is NOT ready for pickles.

Apparently he takes after his great-grandfather (something I didn't realize until after the fact, or I wouldn't have given him one). I went to Friendly's with a friend yesterday -- and her 3-year-old, my 2-year-old, my 8-month-old, and her 4-month-old twins.







:







Bastian was being grabby grabby with the plates, so I gave him a little round of pickle to play with. He stuck it on his thumb and had a grand time, and since Texture Boy wasn't gagging, I didn't think he actually swallowed any.

And then it was 4 a.m. I'm in the middle of the worst panic attack I've had in a decade and have been throwing up for 8 hours at this point and Bastian wakes up and starts screaming. That sudden frantic "I'm in pain" scream that makes your heart leap out of your throat. Diaper check, nope, he's good. Teething butterfly, nope, doesn't want it. Hair wrapped around any little fingers or toes, nope. By this time DH is out in the living room with us and tries a colic hold, and Bastian immediately farts and stops screaming. And DH says, "Oh yeah, my grandpa had to stop eating pickles because the pickle seeds give him such bad gas."

. . . You learn something new every day.









Wowzers! Sounds like quite A Day.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Katie too.

I need a hug







: I got in a CIO fight today on a mainstream board. Poor babies.









Thus the reason I stay off those boards now.

Maggie loves the vacuamn. I OTH, hate it and hate having to use it.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Katie too.

I need a hug







: I got in a CIO fight today on a mainstream board. Poor babies.

















Why do you torture yourself? Man, I so can't visit mainstream boards. I tried once and was shaking after reading like one post. And then wondered why I didn't stay in my own cocoon world. I can find enough to argue over on alternative parenting boards.
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Why is my baby awake right now?

Must have been calling mine cause mine woke up at 5...







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
To keep mine company?? At least one of my kids has been up since 4 am. I so want to be done with this.....









I had the same thought this morning. What I wouldn't give for a good nights sleep....









Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
Duly noted. Bastian is NOT ready for pickle

. . . You learn something new every day.









Check. No pickle.







mama You had a rough night too!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Thus the reason I stay off those boards now.

Maggie loves the vacuamn. I OTH, hate it and hate having to use it.









I don't like my vacuum either. I think I need to buy a new one. At least, if I buy a new one I can say "wow, isn't it cute? I went shopping! " and feel excited about that even if I still don't want to actually use the thing... does that work?







Okay, off to set up a decluttering plan...


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the hugs ladies.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 







Why do you torture yourself?

Well, someone asked if it was traumatic. So I said yes, and provided links to back myself up. But apparently, even though "all opinions are welcome," if your opinion is different than the rest of them, yours isn't actually welcome. Ack.

Sleep was crap here last night. I woke up with a killer headache, and I don't get headaches. Katie's teeth still haven't broken through, and she couldn't sleep. And when I tried to help her, she'd scream at me. Poor kid.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Thanks for the hugs ladies.

Well, someone asked if it was traumatic. So I said yes, and provided links to back myself up. But apparently, even though "all opinions are welcome," if your opinion is different than the rest of them, yours isn't actually welcome. Ack.

Sleep was crap here last night. I woke up with a killer headache, and I don't get headaches. Katie's teeth still haven't broken through, and she couldn't sleep. And when I tried to help her, she'd scream at me. Poor kid.

Sam screams when we massage her gums during teething too, but as soon as we're done she looks at us all amazed that it worked.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
But apparently, even though "all opinions are welcome," if your opinion is different than the rest of them, yours isn't actually welcome. Ack.









& bump


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Well, someone asked if it was traumatic. So I said yes, and provided links to back myself up. But apparently, even though "all opinions are welcome," if your opinion is different than the rest of them, yours isn't actually welcome. Ack.

Sleep was crap here last night. I woke up with a killer headache, and I don't get headaches. Katie's teeth still haven't broken through, and she couldn't sleep. And when I tried to help her, she'd scream at me. Poor kid.

I am so hoping for better sleep tonight! And um, yeah, she meant all mainstream and/or unresearched ideas based on something your grandparents did with good intentions.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
And um, yeah, she meant all mainstream and/or unresearched ideas based on something your grandparents did with good intentions.


----------



## mama42dds (Jul 9, 2006)

Wow - you mamas sure move fast







- just joined the thread last week and am soo behind!

_


Paddington said:










Why do you torture yourself? Man, I so can't visit mainstream boards. I tried once and was shaking after reading like one post. And then wondered why I didn't stay in my own cocoon world. I can find enough to argue over on alternative parenting boards.















Click to expand...

_


Paddington said:


> The one and only time I jumped on a mainstream board I read a post from a woman who talked about the way she got her toddler to to bed on his own - spanking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Nothing new here.

Re pickles: Lyni LOVES them!! And has no problems, luckily. She has a fit if she sees someone eating them and we don't share.

Any ideas on how to keep my milk? I had noticed a decrease in supply a few weeks ago and now that I know WHY it makes sense. But I don't want to lose my milk if I can help it. I have been drinking tons and nursing as much as my sore boobs can stand. Anyone have any tips? Or ideas on which solids are the most nutritious for Lyn so she gets the most bang for her buck?

I talked my mom into going to the nurse in with me Saturday and she is watching my niece and nephew that day so a whole group of us will be there!!!


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
I talked my mom into going to the nurse in with me Saturday and she is watching my niece and nephew that day so a whole group of us will be there!!!


Are you going to the one in Reading? Me too, where shall we meet???


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Nothing new here.

Re pickles: Lyni LOVES them!! And has no problems, luckily. She has a fit if she sees someone eating them and we don't share.

Any ideas on how to keep my milk? I had noticed a decrease in supply a few weeks ago and now that I know WHY it makes sense. But I don't want to lose my milk if I can help it. I have been drinking tons and nursing as much as my sore boobs can stand. Anyone have any tips? Or ideas on which solids are the most nutritious for Lyn so she gets the most bang for her buck?

I talked my mom into going to the nurse in with me Saturday and she is watching my niece and nephew that day so a whole group of us will be there!!!










i've got a recipe for lactation cookies. pm me if you want it. couldn't hurt!


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Are you going to the one in Reading? Me too, where shall we meet???

In FYT someone gave a location as in the center court, by the elevator, out side of the bonton store. Now I am not overly familiar with the mall but I guess I'll go there? Does that work for you?


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 








i've got a recipe for lactation cookies. pm me if you want it. couldn't hurt!


Did you say cookies?


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Any ideas on how to keep my milk? I had noticed a decrease in supply a few weeks ago and now that I know WHY it makes sense. But I don't want to lose my milk if I can help it. I have been drinking tons and nursing as much as my sore boobs can stand. Anyone have any tips? Or ideas on which solids are the most nutritious for Lyn so she gets the most bang for her buck?

Stinging nettle is an herb that helps with milk production and it is considered safe during pregnancy. Stress and fatigue can inhibit your let-down reflex...are you finding time to relax these days?


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Speaking of bfing, ugh, it's been depleting my minerals and I hadn't even noticed until my fingernails began snapping off when I'd pick things up. I usually have really hard nails that I have to clip with huge toenail clippers. So now I'm on a super foods diet (of my own creation). I don't take supplements as a habit, but if my diet doesn't work I may have to do so. Now that I am thinking about things, I am frequently exhausted, emotional, depressed, and cranky. I'm pretty sure I need to take better care of myself. Wish me luck.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Speaking of bfing, ugh, it's been depleting my minerals and I hadn't even noticed until my fingernails began snapping off when I'd pick things up. I usually have really hard nails that I have to clip with huge toenail clippers. So now I'm on a super foods diet (of my own creation). I don't take supplements as a habit, but if my diet doesn't work I may have to do so. Now that I am thinking about things, I am frequently exhausted, emotional, depressed, and cranky. I'm pretty sure I need to take better care of myself. Wish me luck.

LUCK! I thought I was cranky cause I was sleep deprived... huh.....







:


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

We have a third tooth! But it's out of order (according to the teeth order charts)...it's the right top next to the front tooth.

I think my nutrition is gone to crap too....I'm always tired but that could be because Marlow sleep-crawls all. night. long.









We have a new website format for Marlow's site (in my siggy) and a new photo too.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Speaking of bfing, ugh, it's been depleting my minerals and I hadn't even noticed until my fingernails began snapping off when I'd pick things up. I usually have really hard nails that I have to clip with huge toenail clippers. So now I'm on a super foods diet (of my own creation). I don't take supplements as a habit, but if my diet doesn't work I may have to do so. Now that I am thinking about things, I am frequently exhausted, emotional, depressed, and cranky. I'm pretty sure I need to take better care of myself. Wish me luck.

tons of luck!

lindsey, fake-Sam is so.freaking.cute!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
We have a third tooth! But it's out of order (according to the teeth order charts)...it's the right top next to the front tooth.

I think my nutrition is gone to crap too....I'm always tired but that could be because Marlow sleep-crawls all. night. long.









We have a new website format for Marlow's site (in my siggy) and a new photo too.










ooo and new cute Lee too







: Oh,







sorry, um, Marlow is soo cute! I um, didn't look at Lee I promise.....







:







:


----------



## cdmaze (Nov 15, 2005)

subbing....finally after 8 months! I'm gonna try to get in the groove with you mamas!!!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

You know your child is getting old when members of your ddc are working on the next one or in Sarah's case, have one!

I remember using nursing tea and brewers yeast to boost my milk supply.

Now that the weather broke and its warm outside, we have some showings and an open house on Sunday. I will be busy all weekend since my folks came up from Florida today (Liz is with them now) and my aunt is coming in from Philly tomorrow. We are doing Maggi'es birthday on Saturday. Should be fun! I already saw her attack her cake last week so it should be interesting....


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
ooo and new cute Lee too







: Oh,







sorry, um, Marlow is soo cute! I um, didn't look at Lee I promise.....







:







:

You must have a thing for other people's husbands.














:

This is, of course, in the reference to the MySpace comment you left for me.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
You know your child is getting old when members of your ddc are working on the next one or in Sarah's case, have one!

I remember using nursing tea and brewers yeast to boost my milk supply.

Now that the weather broke and its warm outside, we have some showings and an open house on Sunday. I will be busy all weekend since my folks came up from Florida today (Liz is with them now) and my aunt is coming in from Philly tomorrow. We are doing Maggi'es birthday on Saturday. Should be fun! I already saw her attack her cake last week so it should be interesting....

Samantha looks SO big to me now! She was just my little baby 8 days ago, and now she's my BIG baby girl. I keep expecting her to answer me when I talk to her.







Brad just took her up to put her to bed, and I said goodnight to her and "I love you, Doodah." I totally expected to hear "love you, mama." But no, I just got a goofy, cheeseball grin and squeal, like I always do.









I ordered two Haute Pockets diapers to try for nighttime. Let's hope they work!! She's a majorly heavy wetter!! Of course, she also sleeps 12-14 hours a night, so it'll be hard to keep her dry no matter what.









Also, any suggestions for large diapers that will last us 'til she's potty trained? She's growing out of almost all of her fitteds. I could just order a bunch of big (premium?) prefolds, but we really do like how easy fitteds and covers are. So, for big babies, what do you do?


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
tons of luck!

lindsey, fake-Sam is so.freaking.cute!









thank you!







Fake-Marlow is adorable too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
ooo and new cute Lee too







: Oh,







sorry, um, Marlow is soo cute! I um, didn't look at Lee I promise.....







:







:

You are making him blush...and I love it


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

can't.keep.up.








everyone!

we have 6 teeth!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
You must have a thing for other people's husbands.














:

This is, of course, in the reference to the MySpace comment you left for me.










Hmmm... good point. I may need to spend some time with my hubby, but, um, ya'll are scaring me...







: I can't get pregnant looking at others dhs







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
You are making him blush...and I love it









That is what makes it even more enjoyable







:

Increasing milk... hmmm.. Let me call my SIL as she tandemed... okay, that didn't work as her dd was older. Um, breastfeeding section? I'm sure someone has tried to do this. Lisa, is your babe taking many (any) solids right now??


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
can't.keep.up.








everyone!

we have 6 teeth!









Wowzers! we still are stuck at 4....Everyone seems to have 3 or 4 popping up at once







:


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Wowzers! we still are stuck at 4....Everyone seems to have 3 or 4 popping up at once







:

ya. e just had 3 pop up at once. i'm amazed at how he can handle the pain. he's fine with just hylands tablets. yay for me.


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey Everyone! Just popping in. Hopefully you won't mind if I just start right up and forgive me for not going back the 18 pages. I rarely have time for anything anymore!
We had Evie dedicated on Sun. Mom and Dad came up for the event. It was nice. My baby is STANDING on her own now! She was squatting in the bathtub tonight! HOW in the heck did that happen!?! She's such a little happy girl too. I think we are finally over most of the fussy stage. I can't say that I'm too upset about that either! She is definitely a mama's girl though. If I leave the room, she is not happy and will fuss after me or crawl after me if she's sees me walking away. The only person that she will go too besides Jonathan is Nanna Pat (her babysitter). I have no idea how on Earth I'll leave her with anybody else next year!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
can't.keep.up.







everyone!
we have 6 teeth!









wow! that's a lot of teeth!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Hmmm... good point. I may need to spend some time with my hubby, but, um, ya'll are scaring me...







: I can't get pregnant looking at others dhs







:











Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
She's such a little happy girl too. I think we are finally over most of the fussy stage.

It's just a stage?!?!?! YAY! So Marlow will be less cranky soon?


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Hmmm... good point. I may need to spend some time with my hubby, but, um, ya'll are scaring me...







: I can't get pregnant looking at others dhs







:











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Wowzers! we still are stuck at 4....Everyone seems to have 3 or 4 popping up at once







:

we only have 2 teeth


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
It's just a stage?!?!?! YAY! So Marlow will be less cranky soon?

It's the miracle of the first birthday....







:


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
we only have 2 teeth


same here! and they've only been there about a week


----------



## MamaJessD (Mar 24, 2006)

my baby has no teeth yet, ones starting to sprout, i see the very top slicing through, and she is miserable. my wonderful rarely made a peep if it wasnt a laugh baby is miserable, she hates nap time play time bed time everything! the only thing that really chills her out are some hylands and a tub. too bad she cant stay in the tub all day!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

We've got two teeth that have been here since December. No new ones in sight. If I recall correctly, Tania got her first two around the same time and the next ones came around 8 months...hello teeth, where are you? Yesterday was Lu's birthday...







: 8 months, can you believe it?







:


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
We've got two teeth that have been here since December. No new ones in sight. If I recall correctly, Tania got her first two around the same time and the next ones came around 8 months...hello teeth, where are you? Yesterday was Lu's birthday...







: 8 months, can you believe it?







:

Two here as well, came in on Christmas Day. No more to be seen.

I am so excited to go to my very first nurse-in tomorrow!! Get to see some MDC mamas..FINALLY.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
It's the miracle of the first birthday....







:

oh...I don't have much longer!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaJessD* 
my baby has no teeth yet, ones starting to sprout, i see the very top slicing through, and she is miserable. my wonderful rarely made a peep if it wasnt a laugh baby is miserable, she hates nap time play time bed time everything! the only thing that really chills her out are some hylands and a tub. too bad she cant stay in the tub all day!

Marlow wants to stay in the tub all day too. If she didn't keep trying to stand up in it I met let her.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Yesterday was Lu's birthday...







: 8 months, can you believe it?







:

Happy 8 months !!!!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
It's the miracle of the first birthday....







:

at least it was with Liz, with Maggie it will hopefully be the mircle of the corrected age birthday.


----------



## MamaJessD (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 

Marlow wants to stay in the tub all day too. If she didn't keep trying to stand up in it I met let her.


my daughter must be very lazy, seems like everyones little one has teeth and crawls/pulls self up/stands, mine just sits, and shes wobble-y. i put her on her tummy all the time and instead of rolling over she will either lie there or moan. she can do it, ive seen her do it, she just doesnt. shes a very lazy baby with a lot of energy a bit ironic


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Katie smashed her finger today.







I was stupid and hung my purse/diaper bag over the back of the dining room chair, and she pulled on it and pulled the chair over and mashed her finger. The chairs aren't terribly heavy, but on a teeny finger.







It's a little swollen, and there's a small bruise, but she seems to be doing okay after a major cry/nurse session. Very traumatic for both of us.

Oh yea, and the teeth still aren't cooperating, so that just compounds issues.
My poor baby.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Are you going to the one in Reading? Me too, where shall we meet???


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
I am so excited to go to my very first nurse-in tomorrow!! Get to see some MDC mamas..FINALLY.

Oh man, you both are going to be there, Lisa and Caroline?!?!?! I was SO psyched for it and now unless there's a miracle I won't be able to go























My entire family has been horribly sick with a stomach virus - except me, so far anyway - it's been awful, the poor kids & DH have had hours of constant vomiting and then diarrhea....UGH!! I, thankfully, escaped it so far, but I've been running around in 4 different directions cleaning up after them and taking care of them, all the time waiting for it to be my turn....

I was SO looking forward to the nurse-in. My whole LLL group is going to be there! I am SO bummed. And I feel so bad for the kids & DH. Poor Andrew - he couldn't even keep breastmilk down for a while. So - Maddy started with it Tues. night, then Andrew Thurs. morning, then Teresa late last night, then DH early this morning. What is the incubation period for GI stuff anyway? When do you think I am in the clear? I'm so afraid of getting sick because I don't know who will take care of everyone!

Well Maddy and Andrew are better now, at least it was fast....Teresa is better but not 100%, DH still has it bad....this stinks...hope you all are doing great, I didn't have time to catch up...


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Katie smashed her finger today.







I was stupid and hung my purse/diaper bag over the back of the dining room chair, and she pulled on it and pulled the chair over and mashed her finger. The chairs aren't terribly heavy, but on a teeny finger.







It's a little swollen, and there's a small bruise, but she seems to be doing okay after a major cry/nurse session. Very traumatic for both of us.

Oh yea, and the teeth still aren't cooperating, so that just compounds issues.
My poor baby.









Poor baby. Poor mama too.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Katie smashed her finger today.







I was stupid and hung my purse/diaper bag over the back of the dining room chair, and she pulled on it and pulled the chair over and mashed her finger. The chairs aren't terribly heavy, but on a teeny finger.







It's a little swollen, and there's a small bruise, but she seems to be doing okay after a major cry/nurse session. Very traumatic for both of us.

Oh yea, and the teeth still aren't cooperating, so that just compounds issues.
My poor baby.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 







Poor baby. Poor mama too.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 









Thanks ladies. She seems to be over it now, and its already looking better, I think. But yikes.

Oh yes, she started clapping her hands today too. So cute.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaJessD* 
my daughter must be very lazy, seems like everyones little one has teeth and crawls/pulls self up/stands, mine just sits, and shes wobble-y. i put her on her tummy all the time and instead of rolling over she will either lie there or moan. she can do it, ive seen her do it, she just doesnt. shes a very lazy baby with a lot of energy a bit ironic


No, William doesn't do any of that yet either. He does have two teeth, but really just barely sits up. All in good time......

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Katie smashed her finger today.:.


Aww..poor thing. Just the first of many little accidents. DId you recover quickly??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Oh man, you both are going to be there, Lisa and Caroline?!?!?! I was SO psyched for it and now unless there's a miracle I won't be able to go























My entire family has been horribly sick with a stomach virus - .


Well, we have it too. I had strep throat, stomach thing, etc. Kids have both now too. So, I am not sure if we can make it now. Hubby went to bed not feeling well and he is still asleep, so if he is sick, there is no way I can make it.

As for incubation time, this seems to be a long running thing. I had it start last Wednesday (Valentines Day) and DH is starting now. Two kids had the stomach thing in between....


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Oh man, you both are going to be there, Lisa and Caroline?!?!?! I was SO psyched for it and now unless there's a miracle I won't be able to go
























I'm sorry you guys are sick.









I don't think I am going. My mom was coming along to help with the girls since I am limited on my activities since this placenta isn't quite right, and now with all the media hype she is afraid there will be some wacked out person who will start problems and we will all be stuck in the middle. She doesn't think it is safe for someone "in my condition". And since I can't go by myself I don't think I will be there. I am also having a dizzy day, so it is probably better if I am not driving my babies around, I guess.

But it is so disappointing to have a nurse in so close and not have it work out.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Aww..poor thing. Just the first of many little accidents. DId you recover quickly??

I did, thanks.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Oy! My 5 minutes alloted by C is so up! Um, glad Katie is better









Amy, I don't remember your actual due date but yeah, here's hoping that at least the corrected age ends the fussiness....

We went to Souplantation and J ate everything in sight! It was crazy! We couldn't get the food ready fast enough for him! Good thing it's all you can eat







:

And another plug at the mall for slings....







:

RE: stages... J is actually doing things earlier than C did so this is kind of new territory for me. C was really slow on teeth. J seems to have gotten the first couple fast but yeah, now he has slowed down. We haven't had any new ones since Christmas either.. But he is wearing a size 18 months onsie today and it fits very well with his 12 month pants...

Anywho hope everyone feels better who is sick and have a great day...


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

I'm lost,Can't keep up. I'ts school vaca week here and everyones sick and doing time in conjuction junction!














: . Sorry I have not kept up...Pickles yes, pizza even better she licked the whole slice clean.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Oy! My 5 minutes alloted by C is so up! Um, glad Katie is better









Amy, I don't remember your actual due date but yeah, here's hoping that at least the corrected age ends the fussiness....

We went to Souplantation and J ate everything in sight! It was crazy! We couldn't get the food ready fast enough for him! Good thing it's all you can eat







:

And another plug at the mall for slings....







:

RE: stages... J is actually doing things earlier than C did so this is kind of new territory for me. C was really slow on teeth. J seems to have gotten the first couple fast but yeah, now he has slowed down. We haven't had any new ones since Christmas either.. But he is wearing a size 18 months onsie today and it fits very well with his 12 month pants...

Anywho hope everyone feels better who is sick and have a great day...

I wore Olivia at the mall in the MT on my back into the motherhood store we went,where I was attacked by 3 pregos.I showed them the mt,the wrap,and the sling.Cuz I carry them around all the time.







Then I gave them the mothering.com web site and they could find out all about babywearing.

And we have 2-3 teeth just sitting in the top, Just at gum level they have been there for weeks.And we like to bite!







:

Olivia is wearing 12 mos now and still fits iinto some 6-9 mos stuff,but not for long. I did have to buy new onsies.Did you know you can't buy long sleve onsies in feb. All the summer stuff is out!







:


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
And we have 2-3 teeth just sitting in the top, Just at gum level they have been there for weeks.And we like to bite!







:

Yea, that's us too. All 4 top teeth just sitting there waiting and making her hurt. The middle ones have actually stretched her gums out, but they won't cut through.

Katie's new favorite food... Salsa & cream cheese Tostitos.







: She was fussing at me while I was eating them, so I gave her one and she loved it. i think she ate 3 of them.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Sam had cooked carrots out of our pot roast the other night. I think she actually managed to get some in her stomach!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Yea, that's us too. All 4 top teeth just sitting there waiting and making her hurt. The middle ones have actually stretched her gums out, but they won't cut through.

Katie's new favorite food... Salsa & cream cheese Tostitos.







: She was fussing at me while I was eating them, so I gave her one and she loved it. i think she ate 3 of them.

Too funny! Tostitos realy thats a strange taste for a baby. Go for it. At least she wont be stuck on a few foods.


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

B has his 2nd top tooth I guess just sitting there, everytime I get a peek at his mouth it looks like its pushed through but its just teasing. His 1st top tooth is so darn cute all snaggly and such. I have been trying to get a pic of him smiling with the one before its friend joins cause I have to show him how it looked when he gets older; bald headed, one top tooth and 2 bottoms, all gummy an such looking like Billy Bob Hillbilly....









ugh I have this cought that is being so persistant, it gets worse then it gets better only to go back to worse again. Atleast B dosent have a cold anymore. He's nursing alot more lately too, trying to gain a few lbs before we have to make an appt with the Pedi for his 9 mo, ohmygawd its come so soon. Monday I am going to make an appt to get an IUD Merina put in, hopefull they wont charge me too much, since DH and I arnt legally married than maybe I can just use my income and well leave it at that and they can assume what they want.

I made a big bad booboo this last month, I spent a bit too much money. I feel terrible but when I actually look at what I spent I can only come up with about $200 in stuff I prolly didint need to buy...thats rounded too. The rest is groceries, school expenses, loan payments, car regristration and oil change ect. Its crazy how fast money can go. DH is away for the last 40+ days earning us some extra money so we can get our debt under control and get into a house this fall and I think I made him cry over all this. I feel like such a jerk. I want to get a job to help out and make some extra money on the side, but it wouldnt make enough to cover child care, and my grades would seriouslly suffer. I will probably try to get a job this summer instead of taking classes. DH will be gone for 3 wks at a time all summer and into the fall its going to suck and I dont want him to stress anymore about. I dont know what I can do to make it better other than really pinch my pennies and try to make some money on the side, babysit on the weekends or something.

THey jacked up part of it all is that he makes really good money, he has too much in student loans and I have 2 loans that I incured, then there are some medical bills ugh its overwhelming sometimes. and its hard cause I think sometimes that if we didint have the baby I could be working a good paying job, but since we have the baby I dont feel right putting him in daycare all day just so I can make money to pay for day care....vicious circle garbage frustrating no end in sight







:







:






























Okay any mommas have any ideas? Suggestions? Comments? anything

and I have to appologize that everytime I post is usually something terrible and negitive. I really try not to but you mommas are the only women that I can talk to because you wont give me terrible mainstream advice.

I love you all I swear! I dont know what I would do without MDC Mommas!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Riki, don't hesitate to post anything that you're going through. That's what we're here for.

I know what you're going through with feeling like you should be working. I think I'm going to start doing childcare to make some extra dough. Maybe you could try to plan and advertise on Craigslist or something a spring break and summer childcare program? Maybe you could call some of the places where you owe money and negotiate a lower payment plan or lower bill. Just say, I'm sorry, but I don't have the money to pay this, can we work something out, defer payment, etc.

Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Riki, don't hesitate to post anything that you're going through. That's what we're here for.

I know what you're going through with feeling like you should be working. I think I'm going to start doing childcare to make some extra dough. Maybe you could try to plan and advertise on Craigslist or something a spring break and summer childcare program? Maybe you could call some of the places where you owe money and negotiate a lower payment plan or lower bill. Just say, I'm sorry, but I don't have the money to pay this, can we work something out, defer payment, etc.

Sorry I can't be of more help.

That worked for us. We got the dates changed on our payments. I get payed monthly and dh gets payed bi-weekly.It makes food shopping fun on weeks when there's no money.

Candice- I just looked at your blog.Such great pics of the girls! Tululah is so big! She growing out of that sling.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

She's a little beastie!

I know what you mean about food during no-paycheck weeks...


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Candice, would you mind sharing your superfood diet? Or at least a general idea? I know nothing, and my nails are getting really weak too. Yuck.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Riki, check out the WAHM Well here. Specifically the GPT thread. I made $250 in January, and that was doing very sporadic work. If you could dedicate a little bit of time every day, you could make a decent amount of money.

I unfortunately just don't have the time to dedicate it what with the 2 babies, being in school full time, and trying to bake some.

If you want any help, PM me.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I agree- check out the different get paid forums here and also check out mindful home managmt in the fiances and fugal area. Its my favorite area here and I have learned so much in the two years its been going.


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

i am sitting down tonight and making an itemized list to see where all tht money went. its so scary when this happens because we want to get into a home so bad and dh feels that all his work and sacrifice is for naught and that I am taking advantage of him and I dont care...








which is not the truth at all, but maybe I just dont have control when hes physically not here. I will check out the WAHM forums. I have a bunch of diper bags ready for sewing I just have to make time for it, I have a bunch of baby gadgets that we were given and wont use and dont have homes for so I am going to consign them. I can get a job this summer instead of playing around with classes, becasuse basically I wont get credit for the classes I take only experience, I could audit one because the experience would be awsome.

Ds is such a turkey....







If he is playing and not paying attention to me and I am not doing anything important ie; homeowrk, hes happy. Soon as I break out books or paper he is all over me...I dont get it. Its cute really but I just dont get it, how is it different. lol I usually get so darn distracted by him from hugging and kissing and cuddling him its hard to get homeowrk done.

Thank you mommas for all your support and help. I am headed over to mindeful home management to lurk around. after I start my care to warm up it -30 outside this morning.....







:


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Candice, would you mind sharing your superfood diet? Or at least a general idea? I know nothing, and my nails are getting really weak too. Yuck.

Well, it's not very formal.







I'm not allowed to eat any crap. No refined sugar, minimal processed foods. I've been eating a lot of avocado, spinach, kale, collards, and other greens, sea vegetables, lots of fruit to help with absorption, eggs, meat a few times per week, blackstrap molasses tea, oatmeal, nut butters. I've been baking my own whole-grain bread and muffins.

I usually eat healthy as far as eating whole grains and organic food, but I wasn't doing very well with vegetables. Tania won't eat any greens except for broccoli and asparagus, so I would feel like I shouldn't waste time cooking a dish just for little old me. But I realized that healthy mama = happy mama = happy kids.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
But I realized that healthy mama = happy mama = happy kids.

Thanks!

Yea, I've been so grouchy lately and I'm sure it's because I'm not eating properly. And I have a hard time because I'm only cooking for myself 2 weeks of the month, but I've decided that I'm going to cook regardless, and have been making big, simple meals and sticking them in the fridge. I just need to keep after it.


----------



## tweetpeasmom (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi ladies! I'm new to MDC and I have a dd, Abigail, who was born on June 14th, 2006. Can I join you all?

A little bit about us, I am a SAHM living in MI. I am still bf Abbie and also ttc another. She is crawling and pulling herself up, has two bottom teeth, loves to eat table food, and is an angel (well, at least most of the time







).

Looking forward to getting to know you all!

Dani


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tweetpeasmom* 
Hi ladies! I'm new to MDC and I have a dd, Abigail, who was born on June 14th, 2006. Can I join you all?

A little bit about us, I am a SAHM living in MI. I am still bf Abbie and also ttc another. She is crawling and pulling herself up, has two bottom teeth, loves to eat table food, and is an angel (well, at least most of the time







).

Looking forward to getting to know you all!

Dani

welcome!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tweetpeasmom* 
Hi ladies! I'm new to MDC and I have a dd, Abigail, who was born on June 14th, 2006. Can I join you all?

A little bit about us, I am a SAHM living in MI. I am still bf Abbie and also ttc another. She is crawling and pulling herself up, has two bottom teeth, loves to eat table food, and is an angel (well, at least most of the time







).

Looking forward to getting to know you all!

Dani

Welcome!!!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome, Dani! TTC!?


----------



## tweetpeasmom (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks for the welcomes!









I know...most people think we are crazy to ttc right now too. We had infertility problems with dd and it took 3 years to have her so I don't want to waste any time not trying to get pg!









Dani


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

We have officially survived our first day of me home alone with the babies while Brad went back to work.

We are all alive, babies in clean diapers, we all ate several times (well, I ate twice







), got a nap from 7-9 this morning, then sam napped from 11-1 and 3-4 and is in bed now, and i even got four loads of laundry done, vacuumed the downstairs, and our clean sheets are in the dryer, ready to go back on our bed.

and crap i'm exhausted.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tweetpeasmom* 
Thanks for the welcomes!









I know...most people think we are crazy to ttc right now too. We had infertility problems with dd and it took 3 years to have her so I don't want to waste any time not trying to get pg!









Dani

18 months apart is totally doable.









of course, i may be a little biased considering my youngest two are 10 months apart.









good luck!! sending baby vibes!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

I was trying to be funny, but didn't think it through. I'm sorry that you had a hard time before. I really hope it happens easier this time around. I love your dd's name, by the way.


----------



## tweetpeasmom (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 







I was trying to be funny, but didn't think it through. I'm sorry that you had a hard time before. I really hope it happens easier this time around. I love your dd's name, by the way.









Oh, no problem







. I'm thinking positive that it is going to happen faster this time (at least trying to!). It would help if AF would come back though!

Have you all gotten AF back yet?

Dani


----------



## tweetpeasmom (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
18 months apart is totally doable.









of course, i may be a little biased considering my youngest two are 10 months apart.









good luck!! sending baby vibes!

Wow, 10 months! I bet you have your hands full, but how wonderful!

I have a friend who has 4 kids 4 and under, I secretly hoped that would be me, but I don't think it is going to happen.

Congrats on your new baby!

Dani


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tweetpeasmom* 
Oh, no problem







. I'm thinking positive that it is going to happen faster this time (at least trying to!). It would help if AF would come back though!

Have you all gotten AF back yet?

Dani

definitely not me. i just had another baby 12 days ago


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tweetpeasmom* 
Wow, 10 months! I bet you have your hands full, but how wonderful!

I have a friend who has 4 kids 4 and under, I secretly hoped that would be me, but I don't think it is going to happen. Congrats!

Dani

thank you! hands, arms, car...everything's full


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

No flow here.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

hey ya'll. Hee hee, Norton anti-virus... You kill me Candice... And um, I was right there with you on the







but I am also losing some of my fear as well, but I do believe I have some unworked out birth trauma to deal with...

Um,







Dani,







Riki. Once again I get allotted only a few minutes. Took a few days off work and just been spending it with the family. Um, that's a lot more work than you know, work.

We may be teething again... We really really like stairs and need to firmly put up our gates again... Potty training is for the birds.... Nothing else new or exciting on the baby (or sibling) front. Still nursing constantly, really, constantly.... And no AF but I have started charting again...







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
We have officially survived our first day of me home alone with the babies while Brad went back to work.

We are all alive, babies in clean diapers, we all ate several times (well, I ate twice







), got a nap from 7-9 this morning, then sam napped from 11-1 and 3-4 and is in bed now, and i even got four loads of laundry done, vacuumed the downstairs, and our clean sheets are in the dryer, ready to go back on our bed.

and crap i'm exhausted.









Oh! You did good! Congrats on the first day! Two meals is fine dining!







:


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Here it is, the long promised photo montage!!!!!

http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?p...edium=text_url


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Here it is, the long promised photo montage!!!!!

http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?p...edium=text_url









I really believe that she has thrived so much because of the amazing care that you have given her. She's truly a miracle.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Here it is, the long promised photo montage!!!!!

http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?p...edium=text_url


















beautiful


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Here it is, the long promised photo montage!!!!!

http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?p...edium=text_url

Beautiful. Thank you so much for sharing...







:


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Here it is, the long promised photo montage!!!!!

http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?p...edium=text_url

That had me sobbing. I'm so happy for your family.







: The girls are adorable!

Welcome tweetpeasmom.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

You guys are so sweet! It was fun to do and it had Bob sobbing too though.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Here it is, the long promised photo montage!!!!!

http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?p...edium=text_url

BAWLING over here.

Probably 'cause I just started working on Sam's montage, considering she'll be 1 in 6 weeks!!









Pictures!

She didn't try to hit him!
Chubby cheeks!
Someone got her hairs did


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Sam has a look of mischief in her eyes.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Sam has a look of mischief in her eyes.









always


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Here it is, the long promised photo montage!!!!!

http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?p...edium=text_url


Don't make me cry at work!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tweetpeasmom* 
Hi ladies! I'm new to MDC and I have a dd, Abigail, who was born on June 14th, 2006. Can I join you all?

A little bit about us, I am a SAHM living in MI. I am still bf Abbie and also ttc another. She is crawling and pulling herself up, has two bottom teeth, loves to eat table food, and is an angel (well, at least most of the time







).

Looking forward to getting to know you all!

Dani

Hello Welcome! my sister is Abbie!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
thank you! hands, arms, car...everything's full



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Here it is, the long promised photo montage!!!!!

http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?p...edium=text_url

Your making me cry!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
BAWLING over here.

Probably 'cause I just started working on Sam's montage, considering she'll be 1 in 6 weeks!!









Pictures!

She didn't try to hit him!
Chubby cheeks!
Someone got her hairs did

I love the hair! She's got the look what mom did to me look!









And Sarah you have done more today, than I've done in days!







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
I love the hair! She's got the look what mom did to me look!









And Sarah you have done more today, than I've done in days!







:

Thanks! I thought she'd fight me more than she did. I was surprised.

Right now I'm just in survival mode and trying to reclaim my house.







Plus, I have a new class starting in a week, and I'm theoretically reopening my business in a month. So yeah, I HAVE to be able to function. Or at least pretend to.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
, and I'm theoretically reopening my business in a month. So yeah, I HAVE to be able to function. Or at least pretend to.









yeah cant wait!!







:


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
yeah cant wait!!







:









:


----------



## MamaJessD (Mar 24, 2006)

She got two teeth!! yay!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaJessD* 
She got two teeth!! yay!

Woohoo!


----------



## MamaJessD (Mar 24, 2006)

those teeth came outta nowhere!! i knew she was teething, but now shes got these two little stumps that just broke through and one is about to pop from the top! poor lil mama's getting them all at once!! i guess it will make the teething process shorter? hopefully!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaJessD* 
those teeth came outta nowhere!! i knew she was teething, but now shes got these two little stumps that just broke through and one is about to pop from the top! poor lil mama's getting them all at once!! i guess it will make the teething process shorter? hopefully!

Just wait until she test them out on soft flesh! Oh, wait, don't mean to scare you...







: Teeth make them look so different! I miss gummy smiles but am also happy when I no longer have to deal with teething. Yes, I am never satisfied....

Have a great day all...


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

still no teeth here.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

I actually put Talula down to sleep last night, and she didn't insist that I stay with her. And now, I've been up for 1 1/2 hours and she's still sleeping. I'm drunk with freedom!


----------



## MamaJessD (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
I actually put Talula down to sleep last night, and she didn't insist that I stay with her. And now, I've been up for 1 1/2 hours and she's still sleeping. I'm drunk with freedom!

oooh yay!! Makenna did this the other night, slept til nearly 10 am! Hopefully this will become a pattern for you, it did not for me


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
I actually put Talula down to sleep last night, and she didn't insist that I stay with her. And now, I've been up for 1 1/2 hours and she's still sleeping. I'm drunk with freedom!

Hmmm... so not my experience. That might be jealousy I'm feeling... yup, yup, there it is....














Here's me and my boys (including the husband...)


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I love the taste of freedom when I get it! Since Maggie is crawling around so much now, she goes down pretty fast for her nap which is nice.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

I love baby hugs...Marlow is now into giving me hugs when I get home from work...I realize she is most likely just excited by my red coat but it feels like a little hug.

TMI ALERT:

Warning :: Spoiler Ahead! Highlight to read message!

We had to do a booger-ectomy on Marlow last night...the stubborn thing was stuck in there for almost a week!!!! and it got humungous! I had her laying on my lap looking at me and Lee used the tweezer in one well-aimed pinch and released the offending monster...his years of playing Operation paid off...Marlow didn't notice a thing but I can't get the image of that thing out of my head! How can something so sweet, loveable and adorable also be so crusty and gross?

Sorry for the gross story...I had to tell someone and I don't think any IRL people would still talk to me if I told them.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey Lindsey, I get hugs to and laughup


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Hey Lindsey, I get hugs to and laughup









So you'll still be my friend after that story? That sharp teeth guy is scary.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I love baby hugs...Marlow is now into giving me hugs when I get home from work...I realize she is most likely just excited by my red coat but it feels like a little hug.

TMI ALERT:

Warning :: Spoiler Ahead! Highlight to read message!

We had to do a booger-ectomy on Marlow last night...the stubborn thing was stuck in there for almost a week!!!! and it got humungous! I had her laying on my lap looking at me and Lee used the tweezer in one well-aimed pinch and released the offending monster...his years of playing Operation paid off...Marlow didn't notice a thing but I can't get the image of that thing out of my head! How can something so sweet, loveable and adorable also be so crusty and gross?

Sorry for the gross story...I had to tell someone and I don't think any IRL people would still talk to me if I told them.









: oh honey. that's foul.









i don't get hugs, but i get big, open mouthed, slobbery kisses every once in a while.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Bastian has achieved crawling! Woohoo!

OMG. Bastian has started crawling. . . .


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
Bastian has achieved crawling! Woohoo!

OMG. Bastian has started crawling. . . .

















yay Sebastian!

Sam has 4 teeth about to pop. all across the top, the two middle and two on either side. So far the only thing that's happened is that it's effected her sleep a little, so she's waking up 2-3 times a night instead of 1, and she's having trouble napping too. Poor babe. That can't feel good.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

I get hugs after naps. Don't really leave her anywhere yet, but that's going to change soon. I'm taking an hour and a half Thursday nights for some Mommy time. Swimming. Yay! And love the slobbery kisses, but I could so do without the slobbers. Or at least without the boogers.


----------



## MamaJessD (Mar 24, 2006)

Marlow's mom said:


> I love baby hugs...Marlow is now into giving me hugs when I get home from work...I realize she is most likely just excited by my red coat but it feels like a little hug.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Just popping in to say... Anna has MAJOR MAJOR seperation anxiety. Can't put her down. Can't leave her sight. If anyone she barely doesn't know even looks at her sideways... YIKES! It's like she got stung by a bee... poor thing!!

Yay sebastian!

Welcome new mamas!

Only two bottom teeth here...


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaJessD* 
She got two teeth!! yay!









Yay teeth!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
I actually put Talula down to sleep last night, and she didn't insist that I stay with her. And now, I've been up for 1 1/2 hours and she's still sleeping. I'm drunk with freedom!

Yay sleep! No sleep ,the dairy quean was open last night.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I love baby hugs...Marlow is now into giving me hugs when I get home from work...I realize she is most likely just excited by my red coat but it feels like a little hug.

TMI ALERT:

Warning :: Spoiler Ahead! Highlight to read message!

We had to do a booger-ectomy on Marlow last night...the stubborn thing was stuck in there for almost a week!!!! and it got humungous! I had her laying on my lap looking at me and Lee used the tweezer in one well-aimed pinch and released the offending monster...his years of playing Operation paid off...Marlow didn't notice a thing but I can't get the image of that thing out of my head! How can something so sweet, loveable and adorable also be so crusty and gross?

Sorry for the gross story...I had to tell someone and I don't think any IRL people would still talk to me if I told them.









Operation!







I usualy flood with saline spray to soften.



MamaJessD said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom*
> ...


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

We get the food offering too...anything she is eating she tries to cram into my mouth....of course I pretend to eat it and tell her 'thank you' which gets her even more excited to do it again and again...I think I've created a generous slimy food offering monster.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Sam has had pumpkin bread for breakfast two days in a row now. she's also having some cheerios this morning. all of a sudden, my baby likes food. who knew?


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Happy March, mamas!









http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=625930


----------

